# Fighting Game Discussion



## Sephiroth (Mar 30, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

Inspired by the recent threads like Mortal Kombat 9, and people asking if they should get Super Street Fighter 4 or Marvel vs Capcom 3, Im creating this tread to accommodate to the Fighting Genre's Consistancy, though it is always overshadowed by the massive fan base of the FPS Wave of people as it stands right now. As of Right now, there are plenty of Fighters out and about, some Epic, some Trashy. Some popular, some not. This thread will be dedicated to Which Fighting Games are some of the best in this current Format. Just to name a few that I know are popular (as of late of course) 

Tekken Series

Guilty Gear Series

Street Fighter Series

Mortal Kombat Series

King of Fighters Series 

Those are to name a few. I also know of a few Fighting games that are of Japanese Descent, that I can't remember the correct name for them, but when I think of it I think of Melty blood: and if anyone can remember the game series im talking about I would gladly appreciate they post it. But this tread is dedicated to talks of all Fighting type games and which ones are to come out, looking forward too and which you are still playing. 

Edit: Suck at the Thread Makings 

Been on alot of MBAACC, never change MB.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 30, 2012)

Wait what? New thread thing must happen automatically, neat.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 30, 2012)

kewlies

who you playing in melty?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2012)

Sephiroth's sig


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 30, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> kewlies
> 
> who you playing in melty?



Mostly Crescent Roa, I like his orb set ups.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 30, 2012)

OH MAN I JUST NOTICED THAT SIG

YOU ARE THE GODDAMNED BEST


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 30, 2012)

I would do the same as well as that sig.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2012)

Is it bad that SFxT is making me look fondly at the sf4 series?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 30, 2012)

Nah, don't think so.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Mar 30, 2012)

Sephiroth has the best sig ever.... Reps for you


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 30, 2012)

Great sig Seph. :33 and I've been taking a break, too much tales of in my life to finish. Lol


----------



## LayZ (Mar 30, 2012)

Khris said:


> Sephiroth's sig


Tom Cruise believes in a lot of nonsense......but not that.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 30, 2012)

GGs sol black guy

I donno what's wrong w/ my connection. Last time we played it was relatively decent.


----------



## Esura (Mar 30, 2012)

Damn, I knew why bbq doesn't care for it but I guess none of the rest of you all like SFxT either. 

I don't care for it somewhat either, but most likely for absolutely completely different reasons. I hate links in fighters, but I actually like almost every other aspect.

Btw, bbq is you importing Aquapazza?


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> Btw, bbq is you importing Aquapazza?


highly unlikely


----------



## Esura (Mar 30, 2012)

Game doesn't tickle your fancies?


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 31, 2012)

i like vega and he's better in SF x T than in SF4 so i like SFxT more right now.

Only thing i really hate bout this game is  Rufus.

I also hate bitch runaway players who abuse Cross assaults various means of health restoration.

I need user names for PSN. I want to fuckin play blazblue finally. Add me. I'm Black-Reflux.


----------



## Markness (Mar 31, 2012)

Wu Fei said:


> Only thing i really hate bout this game is  Rufus.



God, I fucking hate Rufus as well! He looks retarded, sounds retarded, and fights retarded as well!  Even by C(r)apcom's standards today, he is an all-time low. Cheng Sinzan atleast had some originality in his "Tai Chi", was funny, and had quite an energetic theme!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlx3pTUq4OU[/YOUTUBE]

The downloadable characters for SFxT are partly why I'm keeping away from it. Even if you don't have to download them, they still look fucking stupid and shows that both companies have really swallowed their dignity.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> Game doesn't tickle your fancies?



Actually it looks pretty decent, but, I know NOBODY here is going to play it.

So, basically, it doesn't look interesting enough to pick up and play alone (netplay onry) like Arcana Heart was.. But, if I had expected there to be a scene for it here in Jersey, it looked decent enough that I'd have played it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2012)

i don't know nor care with whats wrong with SFxT.. all i know it got stale for me really really fast.. jumping back to Ultimate Marvel


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 31, 2012)

Esomark said:


> God, I fucking hate Rufus as well! He looks retarded, sounds retarded, and fights retarded as well!  Even by C(r)apcom's standards today, he is an all-time low. Cheng Sinzan atleast had some originality in his "Tai Chi", was funny, and had quite an energetic theme!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlx3pTUq4OU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The downloadable characters for SFxT are partly why I'm keeping away from it. Even if you don't have to download them, they still look fucking stupid and shows that both companies have really swallowed their dignity.



lol. his character design is ignorant as fuck.

but im just heated they had the audacity to add more block stun to his dive kick....word??? what fucking sense is that? u cant alpha counter that shit cause they will recover by the time they land, u cant try to jab to stuff their jump cause its essentially a frametrap now. add in chain series into launcher and its the most free damage ive ever seen.

I did some Rufus trials yesterday just see how he plays....he has alot of cool shit...but clearly u dont need shit but dive kick, lk, cr.lk, and chain combo. brain dead crossups...ugh. 

I play enough KOF to be okay with characters having strong pressure game and lock down. but it usually takes some skill to keep someone locked down. In this game fucking jab walk jab walk is godlike? watever. 

And is it me or is ranking up in this a whole lot easier than other shit. I got tired of rank but my friends are like in the 7000s and 6000s so easy. How high can the score go?


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> Actually it looks pretty decent, but, I know NOBODY here is going to play it.
> 
> So, basically, it doesn't look interesting enough to pick up and play alone (netplay onry) like Arcana Heart was.. But, if I had expected there to be a scene for it here in Jersey, it looked decent enough that I'd have played it.



I'm getting it, and maybe Mura but I doubt you'd want to blow 80 bucks just to play us of all people. 

I'm generally an online warrior anyways so as long as I have someone online to play against its cool.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 31, 2012)

Esomark said:


> The downloadable characters for SFxT are partly why I'm keeping away from it. Even if you don't have to download them, they still look fucking stupid *and shows that both companies have really swallowed their dignity*.


how does that have anything to do with namco


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm getting it, and maybe Mura but I doubt you'd want to blow 80 bucks just to play us of all people.
> 
> I'm generally an online warrior anyways so as long as I have someone online to play against its cool.



nah I be on my netplay shit too

I was in the top 10 Heart's on PSN for a few weeks in AH3 lol

If the game gets a statside release, for reasonable price - I'll grab it, even if all I do is netplay. But dropping 80 for a netplay onry game is something I did already, and I don't want to do again. D:

In the event Jersey players start playing I'll go and pick it up, but, I know most of the dudes here, and I know they likely won't get it.

Also, unless Examu can interest Arc Systems in doing the console port for them, expect it to be utter garbo. Examu has no idea how to do a proper console port.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 31, 2012)

Arcana Heart 2.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> nah I be on my netplay shit too
> 
> I was in the top 10 Heart's on PSN for a few weeks in AH3 lol
> 
> ...


Hopefully Arc wouldn't mind picking the game up for PSN. I still would import though as a backup, since I'm still skeptical of buying DD games. Like I have the PSN AH3 and the Asian version (it was cheaper).

Examu doesn't know how to do console ports? I don't really have too much experience with them beyond AH3.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 31, 2012)

Sugoi! Arcana Heart 2

they ported arcade version 2.6, despite having the arcade version on 2.8
it was the hands down worst console port of any fighting game, probably ever.. it had MASSIVE amounts of slowdown, and was essentially unplayable.

I think it was their one and only attempt at their own console port. lol


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh wow....damn.

Curious, anyone wants to play some EXTEND later? Finally finished Graces f and I've never played anyone online since I got my ass whooped horribly by someone on NeoGAF. I had to reevaluate the way I played.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2012)

brb selling sfxt+sc5


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Why you selling SCV? Its groovy.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2012)

Barely anyone plays it in this country, plus most of my mates stopped playing it when SFxT dropped.

I guess they got tired of being boarded by my Cerv. =[


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 31, 2012)

If anyone's up for some BB matches, I'm on.

PSN: Heavenstrider if you don't have me added.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 31, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> If anyone's up for some BB matches, I'm on.
> 
> PSN: Heavenstrider if you don't have me added.





Esura said:


> Oh wow....damn.
> 
> Curious, anyone wants to play some EXTEND later? Finally finished Graces f and I've never played anyone online since I got my ass whooped horribly by someone on NeoGAF. I had to reevaluate the way I played.


if either of you two are on, I'll try.

EDIT: on around 830-9 est I mean

my connection been acting like a lil bitch lately though


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 31, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> if either of you two are on, I'll try.
> 
> EDIT: on around 830-9 est I mean
> 
> my connection been acting like a lil bitch lately though


I should be on.  Can't think of anything else I'mma do today besides like...watch Curleh Moustache, watch Death Note, and play DMC HD.  I don't have any Ragna main exp though, so this is gonna be good for me.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 31, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I should be on.  Can't think of anything else I'mma do today besides like...watch Curleh Moustache, watch Death Note, and play DMC HD.  I don't have any Ragna main exp though, so this is gonna be good for me.



I suck at bb though, so it's not too big a deal.

General good ideas when fighting ragna

> bait dp but don't be too afraid of it
> stay out of 5B range on ground
> stay away from 6A'able angles in the air
> IB his 2C (and anything else, but try to always IB 2C)


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2012)

Or the best option:

Play GG instead.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

That will be soon.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Mar 31, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Or the best option:
> 
> Play GG instead.



I love GG but BB is awesome as well. When GG comes out on PSN ima try to balance both.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry I didn't get to play anyone. Birthday bash and all.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 31, 2012)

We playin' right now.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 31, 2012)

GGs to bbq and Sol.  Idk what was up with me today.  Free as hell dropping basic Bang combos everywhere.  :/


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 1, 2012)

Stop rolling in the corner! D:

GGs though guys


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Apr 1, 2012)

I play Marvel and 3D fighters, what else do you expect me to do?  >.>

Lol forreal though, what should I be doing instead?  I felt so helpless watching my life just melt away from that Bro-edge damage.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 1, 2012)

lol @ Bro-Edge

corner - off of his 3C ender of hell's fang ender, you should always do what they call emergency tech. which is a neutral tech as soon as you hit the ground. some moves don't allow emergency tech - ie Ragna 2D or inferno divider > heel drop. in that case you have to look at the situation. Rolls when you're opponent is near you is giving him free meter and free damage, usually.
obviously MOJZ(22C) ender, you just want to tech the stagger state asap, as the earliest possible tech leaves him at only +4 to attempt a mix up/or set up pressure.
midscreen hell's fang ender - you can roll/quick get up whatever
and corner divider > heel drop ender, just neutral tech it.

midscreen inferno divider > heel drop ender - neutral tech


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Apr 1, 2012)

ggs to you guys as well. 

I need to improve my Ragna even more now.....


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 1, 2012)

so if my girlfriend doesn't drop by tonight, I'll be on BB again 

Gonna try to pick up some level 1 stuff with Valk or Hakumen so I can play alts.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2012)

What, no Platinum?


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't like platinum D:

Only "loli" types I play are Heart and a lil bit of May.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Apr 2, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> lol @ Bro-Edge
> 
> corner - off of his 3C ender of hell's fang ender, you should always do what they call emergency tech. which is a neutral tech as soon as you hit the ground. some moves don't allow emergency tech - ie Ragna 2D or inferno divider > heel drop. in that case you have to look at the situation. Rolls when you're opponent is near you is giving him free meter and free damage, usually.
> obviously MOJZ(22C) ender, you just want to tech the stagger state asap, as the earliest possible tech leaves him at only +4 to attempt a mix up/or set up pressure.
> ...


Word, I appreciate the help, man.  ^.^

Though I will never understand how they thought a character doing like 3.7k at midscreen was a good idea.

Also, according to Nas, you used to play Jin?  What happened to that?  O.o


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 2, 2012)

You need to be kinda careful when dealing with Ragna when he lands that dash under 3C. If he's not greedy for damage or meter, he can employ an option select where he'll go for a slightly delayed 22C if you do anything but Emergency Tech, but if you do Emergency Tech, the 22C won't even come out, and he'll just jump cancel the 3C and loom over you on wakeup.

Also, if he does land a 22C, don't think that Ragna has no fast high options. Thanks to the buffed hitbox on his j.C, he can now land a full combo off an instant overhead j.A fuzzy guard (although I'm pretty sure it only works on taller opponents). I don't know how often you'll see people go for that though.

Just things to watch out for, that's all.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 2, 2012)

i need u alls PSN names damnit. I want in on BB. I want to get experience fighting with relius lol. I thought there was an online matchmaking here but all i see is pokemon and pc shit.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 2, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Word, I appreciate the help, man.  ^.^
> 
> Though I will never understand how they thought a character doing like 3.7k at midscreen was a good idea.
> 
> Also, according to Nas, you used to play Jin?  What happened to that?  O.o



I didn't like CS1 Jin that much, so I switched to Rags, and just played him ever since then.

edit: @Final Ultima, there's on OS 22C/jump cancel? I use a 22A~C O/S where if they tech right, all I get is 2A wiff with enough time for a meaty or w/e, but, I didn't know you could do it with a delayed jump cancel O.o

is the input just something like 22C~9 or is it more complex?

Wu Fei: my psn is "bbqsaucejrz"


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 2, 2012)

bbq sauce, it's as straight-forward as it sounds, really. 22A~C works just fine as well though... if anything it's a little easier because you don't have to worry about cancel windows.

Also, here's a fun gimmick: If you land a double 22C combo (pretty hard to do in Extend without spending Heat, but oh well), RC the second 22C, dash 2A and then immediately throw. Because of the repeat proration on 22C, it'll be a green throw, not a purple throw.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 2, 2012)

Final Ultima said:


> bbq sauce, it's as straight-forward as it sounds, really. 22A~C works just fine as well though... if anything it's a little easier because you don't have to worry about cancel windows.


Ahhh, I'll practice it. I really like the prospect of having a possible safe jump, and or high/low mix up with a built in tech punish. Opposed to the 22A~C where all I really get is tech punish/DP/super'able meaty, and much weaker mix up.



> Also, here's a fun gimmick: If you land a double 22C combo (pretty hard to do in Extend without spending Heat, but oh well), RC the second 22C, dash 2A and then immediately throw. Because of the repeat proration on 22C, it'll be a green throw, not a purple throw.


That's pretty lulzy. typically though, I can't land 22C dash 5As very well. I miss the days of CS1 where we could do like 3 MOJZs in one combo for no meter Q.Q


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 2, 2012)

No kidding, I had a Tager only combo in BBCS that involved landing seven 22Cs (five without meter).


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 2, 2012)

looooooool that's like almost 3k off mojz alone

CS1 was pretty dumb though


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## cnorwood (Apr 3, 2012)

i just picked sfxtk all i can say is that it is not tekken in the slightest, some strings are the same but its weird


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Apr 3, 2012)

some strings are the same but it sucks**

FTFY.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 3, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


>



one more step towards the scene becoming a joke


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 3, 2012)

Grand Prize at the 1st Brazzers Invitational: 15 min with your pornstar of choice


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Apr 3, 2012)

I Know you trolling but what you just said is just plain ridiculous and stupid...


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 3, 2012)

0/10 troll. Really man, try harder. This is just pathetic.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 3, 2012)

djbro1 said:


> I think it's time for this genre to die, how long has it been now 40+years?? and still nothing new from fighting games, still the same shitty 1vs1 fight based completely on luck, the competitive scene is shit the online is preposterous so much lagg. how can anyone play fighting games in this day and age? back then we had boring games but now with amazing fps and rpg there is no reason for fighting games to continue to exist.Like they say" we must move forward not backwards"



yeah, true


----------



## LayZ (Apr 3, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


>





bbq sauce said:


> one more step towards the scene becoming a joke



People are just speculating right now. I'll believe it when I see it. Right now, I'm just amused by all the jokes.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Apr 3, 2012)

djbro1 said:


> I think it's time for this genre to die, how long has it been now 40+years?? and still nothing new from fighting games, still the same shitty 1vs1 fight based completely on luck, the competitive scene is shit the online is preposterous so much lagg. how can anyone play fighting games in this day and age? back then we had boring games but now with amazing fps and rpg there is no reason for fighting games to continue to exist.Like they say" we must move forward not backwards"


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh that Li Joe.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Apr 18, 2012)

I'mma just leave this here.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Fuck that thing.

It says my waifu is Sindel from MK. Its WRONG!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

Mine says Mai Shiranui. Come get some esura.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Fuck you. 

I type "esura" and get Sindel, I type "Esura" and get Vanessa Lewis.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

I did the same thing, this time I got Vice from KoF. That series must love me.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Its broken I tell you...broken.


Well, at least I got Vanessa from VF. She ain't so bad.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 18, 2012)

I can't do it from work.

inb4 I get a loli char


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2012)

Ey yo Andy, does Jos? have a FB?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Apr 18, 2012)

Try typing in your real names, guys.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

> Sephiroth's fighting game waifu is Sophitia Alexandra from Soulcalibur.



I'm ok with this.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Try typing in your real names, guys.





> Hildegard von Krone from Soulcalibur



Huh......didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

With my real name I get Poison, eww no.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 18, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Ey yo Andy, does Jos? have a FB?



go to my friends

type jose 

he should come up


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2012)

Only Joe and Joshua, no Jose.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 18, 2012)

i can't go on facebook at work comp. lemme check my phone.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 18, 2012)

you're right, he's not on my friends list.

checked groups > team stickbug and he's not in the members list either.

maybe he deleted it? @MFbiscuits on twitter if you trynna get in touch w/ him.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Apr 18, 2012)

I got Athena from KOF. Seems legit.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2012)

I deleted mah twitter, that's why I'm asking about FB.

Beaner still owes me honeybunz.


I got Karin from Alpha. I guess that's fine, only waifu from FG I'd really take is Lili from Tekken tho.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 18, 2012)

"****** fighting game waifu is Chun-Li from Street Fighter". things are how they should be.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2012)

Ew, Asian women age badly brah.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm ok with this.


Dammit, thats my favorite character.



Sephiroth said:


> With my real name I get Poison, eww no.



Don't trust a big butt and a smile.


Ok, I entered my real name and got this...

"Elena from Street Fighter"

I'm ok with this.

Oh, and when I entered my nickname Spike (was supposed to be my real name my mom liked but shit happens, got my late grandfather's name instead) I got Leona Heidern from The King of Fighters.

I rather have Leona.



Oh, and when I entered my last name I got Jill Valentine from MvC. Maybe its not broken after all.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 18, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Ew, Asian women age badly brah.



All women age badly brah, Asian and White lead the pack usually though.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> All women age badly brah, Asian and White lead the pack usually though.



Not black women. Black don't crack brah.

Anyways, now I entered my full name in its entirety in that Fighting Game Waifu generator and got what I wanted to come up...Sophitia. I'm done with it now. 

Mura, I see you lurking. Sophitia > Mai


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

Anybodies here haz skullgirlies?


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

How long are you playing? Cause I'm down in a few.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> How long are you playing? Cause I'm down in a few.



Anytime tonight is good.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Gimme a hour and you'll see me on.

I suck balls and haven't practiced because I was watching Fate/ZERO and playing Vesperia.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

You should probably practice a bit first then.


----------



## Daedus (Apr 22, 2012)

Ugh.  I got Anna Williams.  Anyone want to trade?


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 22, 2012)

Kaitou = Sarah Bryant from Virtua Fighter. 
First Name = Q-Bee from Darkstalkers
First Name & Last Name = Kasumi from Dead or Alive


----------



## valerian (Apr 22, 2012)

Username = Double from Skullgirls ()
First name = Jam Kuradoberi from Guilty Gear
Full name = Ibuki from Street Fighter


----------



## Ishamael (Apr 22, 2012)

Ishamael = Noel Vermillion 
First Name = Jade (MK)
Full Name = Mai Shiranui 

O.k with all of these.


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2012)

Ishamael said:


> Ishamael = *Noel Vermillion *
> First Name = Jade (MK)
> Full Name = Mai Shiranui
> 
> O.k with all of these.




I wanted that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 22, 2012)

Anybody want to try Skrullgirls today? :33


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 22, 2012)

anybody still play bb here?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Apr 22, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> anybody still play bb here?



Yeah I still play BB. That and 3rd Strike are the only games i'm playing right now...


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 22, 2012)

VF > BB
**
Just throwing that out there.

Oh btw, Sol: You've 'Vampire Savio(u)r' misspelt in your sig.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 22, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Yeah I still play BB. That and 3rd Strike are the only games i'm playing right now...



you on/want to play bb tonight?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Apr 22, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> you on/want to play bb tonight?



No I wont be on today but on Tuesday I will be on most likely if you are available.


----------



## delirium (Apr 22, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Yeah I still play BB. That and 3rd Strike are the only games i'm playing right now...



You on PSN? I'd love to play some 3S. I'm a little out of practice but that's 'cause there's hardly anyone worth playing these days.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 23, 2012)

Yo, I'm down to 3s every now and then.


----------



## Tash (Apr 23, 2012)

Is ggpo down for anyone else?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Apr 23, 2012)

Tash said:


> Is ggpo down for anyone else?



Yup I play Vampire and Turbo. on GGPO.

And anyone wants to play 3rd Strike or BB my PSN is Blood-Knight7


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Apr 23, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> anybody still play bb here?


I've been trying to, but I have like no time to actually read what shit I should be practicing like advanced BnBs, FRKZ loops, punishment, etc.  Let alone actually practicing it.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 23, 2012)

work you way up first IMO

standard midscreen and corner stuff
basic defensive concepts, ie how to tech
better /safer pressure
better mix ups

you'll learn the other stuff as you play.. ie match up specific shit.. and the more advanced shit like the bigger/better combos, option selects, etc will come later

as far as punishes, do you mean, what can be punished or how to punish it, or both?

for what to punish with, generally you want to look at frame data, and find a normal that has a high P1 value. the higher the P1 value = less scaled damage.

what is punishable, you don't even need to read to find that out. just find a move that you want to see if you can punish, and record the dummy doing said move. set the dummy to block everything and then play the recording.. this is also a good tool for what to punish with, because you won't always have your best punish available for every punish situation.

generally, things like DPs can be punished by almost anything, as far as normals - it gets tricky. 
a lot of normals are negative on block, but, not necessarily punishable because you can chain out of them.. and sometimes even on IB there won't be a gap to punish with, or sometimes IB'ing can create just enough of a gap that you frame trap yourself and end up eating counter hits (ragna 2C > 5C).. so frame data can often mislead you.. and punishing normals out of their blockstrings is more something you learn over time, and also is something that depends on things you notice your opponent doing.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, that's pretty much the order I was thinking.  I at least want to have a good understanding of FRKZ though before I hit the field, because that is, at least in my opinion, where most of Bang's potential lies (and what solves a majority of his matchups).  Like I feel lost against Ragna until I enter FRKZ and can just dash around the screen all day.

And I did mean both regarding punishment.  I've done punishment guides for Tekken before, and they take hella long to do, let alone get down.  Thankfully, I'm sure it won't be as difficult in BlazBlue (Outside of taking IB'ing into account, as you mentioned), but it's still something I just haven't had time to sit down and do.

Learning matchup specific stuff by just playing is fine with me, tbh.  I just still feel pretty lost in the game overall that I'm not comfortable going in against good players until I'm more adequately equipped (knowledge- and execution-wise) with my own character.  It's a shame, because I really really like the game, but school's just been preventing me with doing much with it at this point.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 23, 2012)

haha, thankfully BB characters have like a third or less the amount of moves Tekken chars have.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Apr 23, 2012)

The smallest movelists I've seen in Tekken are like 70-something moves.  They're usually in the 80-90 range though.  The Tekken roster is also twice as big as the BB cast.  But Tekken's punishment is really cut and dry.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 27, 2012)

Play anyone?

Down for SFxT, 3s, and SF4.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm surprised you like SFxT still, Duy.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 27, 2012)

Hahaha, I still think it's a good game. Needs a lot of fixing though.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 28, 2012)

GG Solblackguy

i donno wtf happened.. I got booted from my room, then kicked out of PSN.. now I'm on PSN but, I can't get into BB network menu.

Also, I'm pretty sure the only way out of Jin's counter super is to RC then gold burst? might be able to cancel into DP, too.. I'll test it since I have nothing else to do but training mode now.

edit: nvm it seems that was outdated info. looks like now even on RC you still take the hit, and you can't cancel or input any action after your RC

edit: Duy how can a good game need a lot of fixes @_@


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 28, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> edit: Duy how can a good game need a lot of fixes @_@



Hahaha, so it can be a great game.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 28, 2012)

you trolling so well right now


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Apr 29, 2012)

Civil War 4 stream

did well

1pm – KOF Top 8
3pm – SFxT Top 8
5pm – Skullgirls Top 8
6pm – SSFIV AE Top 8
8pm – UMvC3 Top 16

Edit: Brackets


----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't know what fighter to even put my time in at this point. Sigh.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Apr 29, 2012)

Don't you have anyone that you play with locally?  Play what they're playing.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> I don't know what fighter to even put my time in at this point. Sigh.



Skullgirls of course.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 29, 2012)

No one around me plays Fighters. Just fucking SFxT and sometimes UMvC3. 

That's why I rely on the Internet.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 29, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Civil War 4 stream
> 
> did well
> 
> ...



Skullgirls on in 30, I think RyRy will take it pretty handily.

Chris G needs more lab time.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2012)

Apparently VF5FS netcode is so good that during tests, it was playable at an 8kb connection, though it stuttered for spectators. It was fine at 16kb. xd Smells faintly bovine, of course, but it suggests great things for FS netplay.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 29, 2012)

I never got into VF, good to hear it will have good netcode though.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 30, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> No one around me plays Fighters. Just fucking SFxT and sometimes UMvC3.
> 
> That's why I rely on the Internet.



where you at? people play all over you just gotta find em


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (May 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> Fuck that thing.
> 
> It says my waifu is Sindel from MK. Its WRONG!



Mine is Viola from SoulCalibur


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Don't you have anyone that you play with locally?  Play what they're playing.


Play locally? Nope. I do live in Ohio that supposedly has scenes for a variety of fighters but...I'll consider it once I get a car. Then I won't have any excuses for procrastinating this long. 



Sephiroth said:


> Skullgirls of course.


Combos are...incredibly daunting. 



DestinyDestroyer said:


> Mine is Viola from SoulCalibur



Rubbing salt in wombs.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (May 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> Rubbing salt in wombs.



I got lucky because I only typed my name 

When I enetered my full name I got Tsubaki from BB

I honestly did not see that one coming


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> I got lucky because I only typed my name
> 
> When I enetered my full name I got Tsubaki from BB
> 
> I honestly did not see that one coming



Those things must not like my username as entering "Esura" gets me the ass choices. 

I got Sophitia when I entered my full name.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (May 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> Play locally? Nope. I do live in Ohio that supposedly has scenes for a variety of fighters but...I'll consider it once I get a car. Then I won't have any excuses for procrastinating this long.


How do you get to work without a car?  >.>


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> How do you get to work without a car?  >.>



I walk. My job isn't that far from where I live.

And there is always buses if I move from the area I am in. Hopefully I would have a car by then. I'm kind of scared of driving though...weird huh? I know HOW to drive but I'm nervous at the wheel so I've been procrastinating on that.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 1, 2012)

CosCas

you coming to ECT?

let's hang out and consume copius liquor and play video games and make sure whoever loses lets the winner know he doesn't play that game.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> Combos are...incredibly daunting.


Filia combos are easy and short, and Cerebella you don't need to learn her advanced combos cause she can do fine damage with normal ones.

Combos don't require any great execution or anything, just a little practice.

Only Cerebella Runstop combos are the hard part about her, but even that's not too hard.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (May 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> I walk. My job isn't that far from where I live.
> 
> And there is always buses if I move from the area I am in. Hopefully I would have a car by then. I'm kind of scared of driving though...weird huh? I know HOW to drive but I'm nervous at the wheel so I've been procrastinating on that.


Well that's convenient lol.  But you should probably hop on getting that car, bro.  >.>

And yes, being scared of driving is a bit weird.  But then, we're all a bit weird.  


bbq sauce said:


> CosCas
> 
> you coming to ECT?
> 
> let's hang out and consume copius liquor and play video games and make sure whoever loses lets the winner know he doesn't play that game.


Yes, I'll be at ECT (as far as I know), and I'll hang out with my sponsor.  

You bringing your system + games?  Or am I gonna have to lug my setup out there?

And olol, now that I think about it, the only game we have in common is BlazBlue.  I need to put some time into that and Skullgirls.  Only minimal effort in SG though.  I need to show people how absolutely braindead Valentine/Double is.  Fixed Marvel my ass.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 1, 2012)

I donno if I'll have my console and shit, but, the room I'm staying in will have at least one BB/GG, prob more.. any other game, I donno..

you play KoF?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (May 1, 2012)

I'll see if Nas, or whoever is getting the room (though I assume it to be Nas), can bring their setup as well.

Been trying to get into KoF.  Lack of time is, once again, biggest factor.  And I'm trying to save money.  It's only like $34.99 now, so I may pick it up soon.  But then I gotta pay for like 2/3 of the characters I really wanna play.  Le sigh.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 1, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> CosCas
> 
> you coming to ECT?
> 
> let's hang out and consume copius liquor and play video games and make sure whoever loses lets the winner know he doesn't play that game.



Don't forget to look at your stick as if something is wrong when you drop a combo and furiously tap on the throw command to indirectly show that you teched their ever so obvious throw.


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2012)

Okay, playing SFxT, then AE2012 and then VF5 has fucking ruined my 3S-xecution.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 1, 2012)

Skullgirls ad on NF.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 2, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I'll see if Nas, or whoever is getting the room (though I assume it to be Nas), can bring their setup as well.
> 
> Been trying to get into KoF.  Lack of time is, once again, biggest factor.  And I'm trying to save money.  It's only like $34.99 now, so I may pick it up soon.  But then I gotta pay for like 2/3 of the characters I really wanna play.  Le sigh.



Ahh, I hear you. I have KoF but, I've not practiced it too much. Only character I feel semi comfortable with on my team is Yuri.. Other than that I know jack dick about the game. ><

I didn't buy the chars either.

Also, if you go with Nas he knows most-to-all the dudes I'm rooming with, so you guys should both come along!



Duy Nguyen said:


> Don't forget to look at your stick as if something is wrong when you drop a combo and furiously tap on the throw command to indirectly show that you teched their ever so obvious throw.


I NEVER DROP COMBOS AND TECH ALL THROWS

even though I don't play this game.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (May 2, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> Ahh, I hear you. I have KoF but, I've not practiced it too much. Only character I feel semi comfortable with on my team is Yuri.. Other than that I know jack dick about the game. ><
> 
> I didn't buy the chars either.
> 
> Also, if you go with Nas he knows most-to-all the dudes I'm rooming with, so you guys should both come along!


Yeah, I know nothing about KoF.  I've only played about 3 matches of XIII, and I was just figuring out what moves the characters had.

And I figured he should come with me lol.  One of the other guys in our scene, Andy, is a former GG player too, so he should probs come.  I think he used to play with the guys in Philly.  Not sure though.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2012)

Link removed

hahahahha


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 3, 2012)

@bbq

Me coming to ECT is pretty certain atm.  Lt. Dangle will be there too.


----------



## Esura (Jun 3, 2012)

What's the hot fighter of this thread right now besides Skullgirls?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 4, 2012)

Skullgirls is dead.

Liveliest games anywhere atm are probably UMvC3 and KoFXIII.


----------



## Esura (Jun 4, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Skullgirls is dead.
> 
> Liveliest games anywhere atm are probably UMvC3 and KoFXIII.



Skullgirls is dead? And KoFXIII isnt? What a strange turn of events.

Well, I always liked UMvC3 so I could sneak back to that.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 4, 2012)

A lot of people hopped on Skullgirls for like...a couple weeks.  Then the hype died really fast.  They were even talking about this on the "8 On The Break" stream last week, and some of the guys there said the community just isn't coming out.

KoFXIII, on the other hand, having been picked up by MLG, is just going to get bigger.  Local tournaments still aren't drawing what can be considered "good" numbers, but majors always have turnouts rivaling UMvC3 and SFxT (Yes, that game that everyone hates, yet they play anyway).  

Of course, KoFXIII doesn't have things like:
-1 minute long ToD combos that are practical/BnBs
-Double's Hornet Bomber H assist (Which Mike Z has already proven isn't _that_ bad, but the level of salt it produced is pretty steep)
-Shitty training mode
-Small roster

etc.  It's just a way better game than Skullgirls, tbh.  KoF is probably, at least design-wise, the best 2D (Tekken 6: BR takes 3D's crown) game out there that was released within the past couple years.  Its growth isn't surprising when you take this all into account.

UMvC3 is the most fun imo, but from a design standpoint, I can't reasonably defend it on most things.  If you want to have fun, and can handle some of the "WTF" moments that go on in UMvC3, definitely play that over KoFXIII.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 4, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> A lot of people hopped on Skullgirls for like...a couple weeks.  Then the hype died really fast.  They were even talking about this on the "8 On The Break" stream last week, and some of the guys there said the community just isn't coming out.
> 
> KoFXIII, on the other hand, having been picked up by MLG, is just going to get bigger.  Local tournaments still aren't drawing what can be considered "good" numbers, but majors always have turnouts rivaling UMvC3 and *SFxT (Yes, that game that everyone hates, yet they play anyway). *
> 
> ...



The reason why ppl play that crap in toruneys is because of money. I give that game til the end of the year to die out. 

King of Fighters XIII IMO has to be the best fighter of this generation. Better than SF4, UMVC3, MK, SCV, BB, T6, and SG. I've played Skull Girls at a friends  its a great game but it doesn't beat KOF for me. i just wish that it had a better online.


----------



## Esura (Jun 4, 2012)

Ah, I didn't know that about Skullgirls. That's too bad.

I own UMvC3 and KoFXIII though. My primary issue with KoFXIII, well with the series in general is the absurd motions that to this day still confounds me (hcf/hcb x2, and weird overlapping motions, some are easy due to shortcuts but some are hard because of said shortcuts). I like the "fun" in UMvC3 though. I was just surprised by it's (KOFXIII) lingering popularity here because the online is pretty bad as well (another issue of mines). Sephiroth and this other guy I'm cool with are the only ones I had decent connections with.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 4, 2012)

@Sol_Blackguy:
I'm aware why people play SFxT.  I just consider it stupid that people question why Capcom releases a shitty game like that, and then they all play it.  The logic is essentially, "Maybe if we keep buying and showing support for these shitty games, they'll stop making them!"  Like wtf no that's not how it works.

And how is KoFXIII better than T6:BR?  O_o

@Esura:
Just find an offline scene, man, for whatever game you want to play.  Online is never fun.  I'm sure there's a thread for your state on SRK.  Make friends.


----------



## Esura (Jun 4, 2012)

Online is my main source of play in fighters. Not really in the mood atm to meet up with a scene right now. Excuses I know but its just easier to pop online to play people, provided the online is ok.

UMvC3 it is I guess. Or SCV, I was fairing well with Pyrrha.

Also, SFxT feels off to me personally.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 4, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> @Sol_Blackguy:
> I'm aware why people play SFxT.  I just consider it stupid that people question why Capcom releases a shitty game like that, and then they all play it.  The logic is essentially, "Maybe if we keep buying and showing support for these shitty games, they'll stop making them!"  Like wtf no that's not how it works.
> 
> And how is KoFXIII better than T6:BR?  O_o
> ...



People who bash Capcom are just as stupid as people who defend it. That's all I can say.

Well its based on preference because I'm not a huge fan of Tekken but I like the games. KOF on the other I'm a huge fan of.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 4, 2012)

@Esura:
Such a bum.  Smh.  >.>

I still don't recommend online, but hey, if that's what you wanna do, more power to ya.

@Sol_Blackguy:
Fair enough.  All I ever say is UMvC3 is fun and leave it at that lol.

And ah okay.  My whole perspective is that T6: BR is one of the most balanced fighters ever, while KoFXIII is probably the most balanced 2D fighter in recent memory.  When I think about bad matchups in games other than BR, it's numbers like 7-3.  For BR, matchups are pretty 5-5 across the board, and the worst they ever really get is 6-4.  Other than VF4: Evo and maybe SCII, I don't think any other game has achieved that for their entire roster.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 4, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> @Esura:
> Such a bum.  Smh.  >.>
> 
> I still don't recommend online, but hey, if that's what you wanna do, more power to ya.
> ...



Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't the Tekken  6 Top 8 at evo 2011 was basically full of Bob and Law? or that wasn't BR?


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 4, 2012)

yea but that doesnt really show how balanced tekken is. IIRC a kuma won UFGT8 and in japan and korea you have "low tier" characters winning tourneys all the time


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 4, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> yea but that doesnt really show how balanced tekken is. IIRC a kuma won UFGT8 and in japan and korea you have "low tier" characters winning tourneys all the time



Just curious. I don't really play or follow that much Tekken so I don't know how balanced it is.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 4, 2012)

US Tekken doesn't represent the world, though I'd still not call it a 3D fighter.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 4, 2012)

Been playing Extend, I suck bawls at BB now.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> What's the hot fighter of this thread right now besides Skullgirls?



Guilty Gear, obv.

Seph, we should BB sometime. I haven't played it in weeks and I need a semi warm before I get blown up at ECT.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 4, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Skullgirls is dead.
> 
> Liveliest games anywhere atm are probably UMvC3 and KoFXIII.



Skullgirls isn't dead, Blazblue is dead, Skullgirls got 93 entrants at UFGT.

Sure that's not Capcom numbers, but it is decent.



bbq sauce said:


> Guilty Gear, obv.
> 
> Seph, we should BB sometime. I haven't played it in weeks and I need a semi warm before I get blown up at ECT.



Sure, however I wouldn't even be able to give you a proper warm up at the moment.

I could learn Ragna real quick though since he is braindead and give you maybe a decent run, at the moment getting my ropes around some new characters.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 4, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't the Tekken  6 Top 8 at evo 2011 was basically full of Bob and Law? or that wasn't BR?


1. Kor (Bob)
2. NYC Fab (Bob/Miguel)
3. Rip (Law)
4. JustFrameJames (Law)
5. Crow (Bob)
5. Mr. Naps (Bryan)
7. Tokido (Bob)
7. Ryan Hart (Kazuya)

-2 of the Bobs on this list are from Texas, which is Bob country.  Fab also played Miguel, and is one of the best Tekken players in the country.  Tokido is...well, Tokido.
-Though Bryan is top 5, Mr. Naps is the only player in the U.S. to achieve real tournament results with the character in T6.  Possibly ever.
-The only 2 Laws here are both from SoCal.  Law isn't even top tier.

The top 5 in BR are: Lars, Steve, Bruce, Bryan, and Bob.  Law is top 10, but was only top 5 during the beginning of the game's lifespan.  Kazuya is considered solid-mid to low-mid tier.  

Now all of that being said, Evo was a terrible time for Tekken, and really hurt the amount of potential players.  It was not a good representation at all of how well balanced that game is.  Doesn't help how dead Tekken is atm. :/


Sephiroth said:


> Skullgirls isn't dead, Blazblue is dead, Skullgirls got 93 entrants at UFGT.
> 
> Sure that's not Capcom numbers, but it is decent.


Yeah yeah, BlazBlue's dead, I know.  According to Lord Knight, everyone is waiting on P4U or whatever, so everyone stopped playing.  Which is why I haven't touched BlazBlue in forever.

And for a new game that's hailed as savior of fighting games, I would expect more than 93 entrants for Skullgirls.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 4, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Yeah yeah, BlazBlue's dead, I know.  According to Lord Knight, everyone is waiting on P4U or whatever, so everyone stopped playing.  Which is why I haven't touched BlazBlue in forever.
> 
> And for a new game that's hailed as savior of fighting games, I would expect more than 93 entrants for Skullgirls.



Non-capcom+indie game+no comeback mechanic, getting that many is above expectation actually.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 4, 2012)

Yall went from debating its death sentence to personal expectations at UFGT.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 4, 2012)

i dont think no comback mechanic is not the reason skull girls isnt doing that well. its just not that fun, they released an incomplete game


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 4, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> i dont think no comback mechanic is not the reason skull girls isnt doing that well. its just not that fun, they released an incomplete game



In what way?

Some components of training mode are missing. That's hardly an "incomplete game".

It's the fact that the complete game just isn't that fun. I get what they wanted to do, and they did do it. It just turns out that the goal they reached turned out to be a not so entertaining one.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 4, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Non-capcom+indie game+no comeback mechanic, getting that many is above expectation actually.


KoFXIII says hello.  

And yeah, Skullgirls just isn't fun.  Good idea, tbh, just didn't turn out crazy awesome.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 4, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> KoFXIII says hello.



KOF is not a indie game, SNK is a household name.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 4, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> KOF is not a indie game, SNK is a household name.


SNK has been broke and considered gutter trash for the longest time.  Hence why Playmore bought them out.  They're the closest you can get to being an indie gaming company without actually being one.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 4, 2012)

No. The guy that founded SNK, founded Playmore, then merged them.

As far as being 'gutter trash'. The only truly bad games they have under their belt, FG wise, are SvC Chaos, KoF12, and maybe the Maximum Impact series?

There's a few games that didn't live up to their respective series standards, but, aside from the above nothing I'd call trash.

Closest thing to an indie company without actually being one is prob Examu they have like 30 employees or something like that. Or French Bread, if they aren't already considered one.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 19, 2012)

Anybody still Play SSF4AE? I need to practice for a Tournament


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 19, 2012)

So, Seth Killian left CapCom. Ten more years, I'm guessing.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 20, 2012)

I thought Seth's job was strictly PR. I don't think he had anything to do with game design or development.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 20, 2012)

PR/Community Manager. He was really one of the few direct/good lines the fgc had to get across to the high tier CapCops in a way that doesnt involve the quarterly financial reports.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 21, 2012)

Get across to Capcom? roflz

Capcom don't give a rat's fuck about what any gaming community has to say to them. He was just a guy who they told, to tell us shit, in our language.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 21, 2012)

Well they did flesh out a lot of the characters from MvC3.0 to UMvC3, so you gotta give them credit there.  There's so many good characters/teams in that game now.

Also, anyone that isn't on that VF5:FS needs to hit it up.  One of the best FGs to come out in a long ass time.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 21, 2012)

3D = no go for me. D;


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 21, 2012)

VF5FS is gdlk, yo. Plus you ps3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) can get that extended edition with the costume packs.

Srsly, if you only play one 3d game, make it vf. Plus you gotta wait for gg.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 24, 2012)

If i only play one 3d game, I'll be sure to make it VF. 

The thing is, I prefer to play zero 3d fighters, sooooo.. I'll pass.

KoF holding me until GGACR comes out


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 24, 2012)

I hereby curse you with impotence.


----------



## Esura (Jun 24, 2012)

bbq, you playing P4Arena?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 24, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> I hereby curse you with impotence.



Sporting a tent in my shorts currently that tells me you've failed.



Esura said:


> bbq, you playing P4Arena?


Prob. but not seriously. I have never played any Persona games, so I'm not familiar w/ the cast.. and in general, I don't find it that interesting.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 5, 2012)

New Jojo game. Namco-Bandai and CC2

53 minutes in

[YOUTUBE]Su0_tuodDRA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 5, 2012)

Damn, when I read that I was mad hype, but then I saw it was a 3d game and got sad.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 6, 2012)

If there's a demo, I'll try it out.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 6, 2012)

that feeling when you get hype for a new jojo fighting game, only to find out it's a naruto-style mash fest.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 6, 2012)

P4A event streaming.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 6, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> that feeling when you get hype for a new jojo fighting game, only to find out it's a naruto-style mash fest.



You played it?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2012)

Almost forgot about Evo, will only be watching the amazing side stream.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 6, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> You played it?



I have little faith in CC2.

If it turns out crazy, I will play the shit out of it. If it's NUNS with Jojo characters it can eat a dick.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 6, 2012)

wells NUNS was meant to be a naruto simulator, This could be a fighting game. But I guess i understand where youre coming from


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 6, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> I have little faith in CC2.
> 
> If it turns out crazy, I will play the shit out of it. If it's NUNS with Jojo characters it can eat a dick.



So far It looks nothing like Storm so all you have worry if its good or not.

Is there going to be a US relase?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 7, 2012)

Skullgirls got 102 at Evo, Skullgirls is not dead!

Eat my shorts Cosmic.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 7, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Skullgirls got 102 at Evo, Skullgirls is not dead!
> 
> Eat my shorts Cosmic.



102? That's pretty a decent amount.

Kof did surprisingly great. Over 1000 entries from 10 different countries. Its definitively staying another year. If it is then I'm going to EVO next year for KOF and Persona 4(If they have it). I came in top 16 in a major in my city(Toronto). So I just need to practice, watch top players, and get money.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 7, 2012)

For a side tourny it definitely is, they didn't even let Chris G make top 8.

80 for BB and 40 for GG this year, BB did better than last year at least and GG worse.

KOF numbers are pretty amazing, its great to see them supporting a good game so strongly.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 7, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> For a side tourny it definitely is.
> 
> 80 for BB and 40 for GG this year, BB did better than last year at least and GG worse.
> 
> KOF numbers are pretty amazing, its great to see them supporting a good game so strongly.



Yup You have people from Canada, USA, France, Korea, Taiwan, China, MEXICO(Mexico to KOF is what Street Fighter is to Japan and Marvel to USA), Chile, Japan, UK, Barzil and more. I consider it the best fighter right now.  

The game deserves more love than Marvel or AE imo.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 7, 2012)

Here are the numbers for evo.

SSF4 1520 players 
UMvC3 1248 players 
KOF 960 players 
SFxT 448 teams or 896 players 
SCV 416 players 
MK 304 players

By the looks of it. KOF is staying another year, Mortal Kombat might go for another year if it does then it will most likes be its last run and Soul Calibur is getting the axe. SFXT didn't even get a stream and it doesn't look like its coming back for another year(Good Riddance). 

EVO 2013 is gona look like this.

Super Street Fighter IV: Arcade Edition 
Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3
King of Fighters XIII
Tekken Tag Tournament 2
Persona 4 Arena(Depending on how well this game does)
Mortal Kombat 
Virtua Fighter 5 Final Showdown 

just my guess.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 7, 2012)

That's my predicted line up as well.

I'm going next year for P4A.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 7, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> That's my predicted line up as well.
> 
> I'm going next year for P4A.



If I find the money. Then I'm going for KOF and P4A.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 8, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Skullgirls got 102 at Evo, Skullgirls is not dead!
> 
> Eat my shorts Cosmic.


For the savior of fighting games, that's bad.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 8, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> For the savior of fighting games, that's bad.



Who called it the savior of fighting games?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 8, 2012)

People were calling it that all over SRK.  Talking about how it would supercede Marvel because it was the game everyone really wanted, etc.  I'm surprised you don't get the reference.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 8, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> People were calling it that all over SRK.  *Talking about how it would supercede Marvel because it was the game everyone really wanted, etc*.  I'm surprised you don't get the reference.



That's a funny was of describing Kof...


----------



## Misao (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm really new to the fighting genre, but a couple of days ago I acquired a new game: UFC Undisputed 3. Sometimes I watch it on TV, and everything appeals to me. The violence does not bother me a bit (has the PRIDE event too). Despite liking the game graphics and mechanics it is still hard for me to get into.

What are your thoughts and experience with these games?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 8, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> People were calling it that all over SRK.  Talking about how it would supercede Marvel because it was the game everyone really wanted, etc.  I'm surprised you don't get the reference.



I recall people saying it would be way better than Marvel, but not that it would ever compete with it popularity wise.

That's like Vampire Hunter D competing with Twilight.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 8, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> That's a funny was of describing Kof...


KoFXIII was not designed to be like MvC2, Skullgirls was.  

Also the only reason to play KoFXIII is Shen Woo.  


Sephiroth said:


> I recall people saying it would be way better than Marvel, but not that it would ever compete with it popularity wise.
> 
> That's like Vampire Hunter D competing with Twilight.


I saw this a bunch of times, tbh.  Everyone was saying that Skullgirls was going to cause everyone to drop Marvel.  Skullgirls fans even demanded the separate character forums you see on SRK because they thought they were going to be flooded.  And they were...for a few days, maybe even a week. 

Perhaps you're more of a realist than the majority of the fans, but I recall plenty of times where people were saying Skullgirls was the way of the future.  Garnering only 20 more participants as opposed to BB, which has been out for a heck of a lot longer and is legitimately dead (thanks to everyone waiting on P4U), says a lot about that game's lifespan.  I would say that I'd rather be proven wrong in regards to Skullgirls (because I do think it's a good game, just not my thing), but frankly the FG market is too saturated at this point for us to not expect some casualties.  BlazBlue, Skullgirls (possibly), SFxT (hopefully), MK9, SCV, etc.  All casualties in an overpopulated market.  

Then again the only games I'll be caring about come September are TTT2 and UMvC3.  Maybe VF5: FS too and some casual P4U.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 8, 2012)

Hopefully P4A hits it big.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 8, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> KoFXIII was not designed to be like MvC2, Skullgirls was.
> 
> Also the only reason to play KoFXIII is Shen Woo.
> 
> ...


Everyone said that?  I could have sworn everyone said they hated the art style, its sexist, and there weren't enough characters. 

Those posters must have really gotten under your skin. I just hold the game to my expectations and I enjoy it. I agree with everything else you said though.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 8, 2012)

LayZ said:


> Everyone said that?  I could have sworn everyone said they hated the art style, its sexist, and there weren't enough characters.
> 
> Those posters must have really gotten under your skin. I just hold the game to my expectations and I enjoy it. I agree with everything else you said though.


I remember that too, but that was mostly the non-competitive crowd.  You know, the ones that don't know what they're talking about in regards to game design.  Everyone that was a competitive player said they were going to give the game a chance despite any cosmetic gripes.  Lots of people said EVERYONE should buy the game just to support Mike Z, even if they didn't like the game.

Which is bullshit but I digress.  :/

Tbh, the only thing that annoyed me was when tournament footage started popping up, and I wasn't seeing much of a difference between high-level Skullgirls and Marvel, save for players like RyRy and Mike Z (Obviously he's going to play different from everyone else though, he _designed_ the game).  I'd ask people about stuff like these minute and a half combos, the invincible assists, etc. and everyone would just reply with, "Well it's still a better game than Marvel!" or something silly like that.  Like I get it, design-wise UMvC3 can be pretty bad.  But denial of a game's flaws (yes they're flaws, that's why the game is getting patched) that was being paraded around like Skullgirls is even worse.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 9, 2012)

okay, evo's done! what did I miss guys? what were the better parts of the tourney?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 9, 2012)

Champ wins, blah.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 9, 2012)

nobody watched? was it terrible this year or something? I also heard BB wasn't in the line up


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 9, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> okay, evo's done!



Street Fighter's still going.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 9, 2012)

My computer is fucked I cant watch it, im mad. and the twitch tv app is shit. Im gonna have to watch dat archive


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 9, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> nobody watched? was it terrible this year or something? I also heard BB wasn't in the line up



It wasn't, but the side tournament for it was hype.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 9, 2012)

KOF had a great finals. And everything starting with Champ vs Infrit in winners finals for UMVC3 was great and came down to pixels in some of the last matches.

Edit: And now Japan is out of SF4

SF4 in a nutshell this year


----------



## LayZ (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm happy for Champ. Every time I tune into FGTV he's grinding out Marvel, he deserves it. 

Infiltration. So appropriate.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 9, 2012)

Screw Champ, no way I'm going to be happy for a guy who wears sunglasses indoors.


----------



## Esura (Jul 9, 2012)

I followed EVO not at all this year.

What was the big games at there this year?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 9, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Screw Champ, no way I'm going to be happy for a guy who wears sunglasses indoors.



You watched Evo Gnome? I thought you hate competitive play. 



Esura said:


> I followed EVO not at all this year.
> 
> What was the big games at there this year?



Stuff that didn't matter and KOF.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 9, 2012)

Non-fighting highlights include


----------



## Esura (Jul 9, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Stuff that didn't matter and KOF.



I completely loss interest in KOF so that doesn't sound good to me, but apparently it is the talk of the town on SRK now when I went on there after making that previous post.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> I completely loss interest in KOF so that doesn't sound good to me, but apparently it is the talk of the town on SRK now when I went on there after making that previous post.



The big ones this year were SCV, MK9, SFXT, KOF, UMVC3, and SF4. 

UMVC3 and KOF were definitely the best. SF4 was good but it's basically Infiltration steamrolling through. ST was also surprisingly great


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 9, 2012)

EVO was great this year. Especially KOF and Marvel. Now time to save up some money to go to EVO 2013


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 9, 2012)

So KoF had the best finals.

Definitely back next year.

Also fuck P4A. It looks cool and all, but, I wanna see GGR at evo.


Sol_Blackguy said:


> So far It looks nothing like Storm so all you have worry if its good or not.
> 
> Is there going to be a US relase?


Sweet. Glad to here it's not a NUNS clone. No idea on US release or not, but, so long as it's not region locked, we in there.

I'm gonna hope for so bad it's good. IE Marvel, HnK, FUC, etc. Like my mans FU said, if it's plays like FUC w/ JoJo chars and stands, I'm playing it FOREVER.

JUST LEMME GET THAT S. DIO IN THIS GAME, TOO.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 9, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> You watched Evo Gnome? I thought you hate competitive play.



Its pretty fun to watch. That and Justin Wong puns.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 9, 2012)

KOF and Marvel were my favorite finals.. good Akuma as well..


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2012)

All i watched was the ST part of Evo. The things Mao's Honda pulled off against Dee Jay was amazing.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 9, 2012)

it sucked I was so hype for that legends tournament but too  much else hype shit was happening at the same time. definitely going to dig through stream archives to find that though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 9, 2012)

I never did catch any of the ST tournament, was too busy watching the poverty stream going on and off.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 9, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm fucking dying. xDDDD



Has he beaten Boshy yet?


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 9, 2012)

The sheer quality of play aside, my favourite part of the Super Turbo tournament was just how giddy and utterly enthused UltraDavid and James Chen were the entire time.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> it sucked I was so hype for that legends tournament but too  much else hype shit was happening at the same time. definitely going to dig through stream archives to find that though.



Oh man shit stepped up big around the semi-finals. It got pretty hype toward the end.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 11, 2012)

Everyone I rooted for lost this year. 

The ST Tournament was so fun to watch. It was kind of inevitable that Mao was gonna win, but I wanted Afrolegends to take the tournament so bad. Too bad there weren't any O.Sagat in the Top8, that would've been extra entertaining. 

Also...how the fuck did Humanbomb make it to Top8!?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 11, 2012)

Humanbomb was blowing shit up RIGHT until top 8, then he got molested.

granted, his two top 8 matches are really difficult for Sakura. esp Balrog.. but it looked more like he choked.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 11, 2012)

Top 8 for AE was just...so bad.  Well bad from a spectator perspective anyway. I don't know how any of those guys were in the same top 8 tbh, because they were all on clearly different levels.  Not a single close set.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 11, 2012)

KOF had the most hype at EVO, good to see the game is getting a lot of attention now.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> KOF had the most hype at EVO, good to see the game is getting a lot of attention now.



Yup I know a lot of people who are buying KOF just because of the finals.

King of Fighters XIII is easily the best fighter right now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 11, 2012)

Watched some of the ST tournament, amazing, verbl?ffend, liǎobuqǐ, sorprendente, sugoi, etc.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 12, 2012)

I was watching Humanbomb play a few times during pools and during Top32. I was dumbfounded as to how this guy made it all the way to Top8 with his poor execution. Barely any Sakura loop was done successfully. He had some sick moments with the walk up s.Strong counter hit but that was about it. 

While watching his matches I turned to my friends and told them if anyone is gonna exploit this fool they should just mash Shoryu or any kind of reversal. PR Rog was the only person that caught onto his lack of execution and did random reversal EX Headbutts between a bunch of his loops, cause for sure he ain't landing them.

As much as I wanted America or Daigo to win...Infiltration played a phenomenal game throughout.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 12, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> King of Fighters XIII is easily the best fighter right now.


I personally think that's VF5:FS, tbh.  Either way, those two are on top of their respective genres (2D and 3D fighters).


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 12, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I personally think that's VF5:FS, tbh.  Either way, those two are on top of their respective genres (2D and 3D fighters).



For 2D its KOF>SSF4AE>UMVC3>MK9>>>Shit>>>>>>>>SFXT

For 3D its VF5FS>SCV>T6

We shall see how P4U and DOA5 fares.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 12, 2012)

LOOOOOOOOL no, SCV is not better than T6.  No way in hell.  T6 was the last good 3D fighter to come to consoles before VF5: FS.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 12, 2012)

Soul Caliber is not even remotely on part with Tekken 6. 

Virtua Fighter is the shit though.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 12, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> Soul Caliber is not even remotely on part with Tekken 6.
> 
> Virtua Fighter is the shit though.



I thought it was better even though I played it a couple of times. But hey we all have our opinions. 

At least we all agree on KOF being the best 2D fighter.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 12, 2012)

Just trust me on this, Sol-broguy.  When you get into the nitty gritty of both games, SCV is trash.  

And design-wise, I think KoF is the best 2D fighter.  It's just not my thing tbh, as I find more Marvel more fun.  

KoF also doesn't have Dante.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 12, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Just trust me on this, Sol-broguy.  When you get into the nitty gritty of both games, SCV is trash.
> 
> And design-wise, I think KoF is the best 2D fighter.  It's just not my thing tbh, as I find more Marvel more fun.
> 
> KoF also doesn't have Dante.



Marvel is mindless fun at best. I personally can't stand the game because of X-Factor(I despise games with Come Back mechanics). Like most people said KOF is a true honest fighting game. Virtua Fighter is the more honest though. 

Not even Dante cant make me like Marvel more than KOF


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2012)

I like Blazblue more than KOFXIII. Persona 4 Arena also looks like a showstopper too.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 12, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Marvel is mindless fun at best. I personally can't stand the game because of X-Factor(I despise games with Come Back mechanics). Like most people said KOF is a true honest fighting game. Virtua Fighter is the more honest though.
> 
> Not even Dante cant make me like Marvel more than KOF


I play Viper/Dante/Strider, so...the only time I can actually get mindless is XF3 Strider.  And even then I can't get touched.  :/

Tbh, if they removed XF, they'd have to rebalance a lot of characters to fit the changes.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 12, 2012)

Is it wrong to say that I don't want this game to happen because of Capcom?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 12, 2012)

Depends on your concerns.

1. Business practices you disagree with (i.e. DLC and separate editions)
2. Balance
3. Potential system mechanics
4. Art style
5. Because Capcom

One through four are pretty acceptable concerns.  Five isn't though, because every company is guilty of one through four at some point (especially one).  Not just a Capcom thing.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 12, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Depends on your concerns.
> 
> 1. Business practices you disagree with (i.e. DLC and separate editions)
> 2. Balance
> ...



I'm not stupid like most people who complain about Capcom. I'm aware that most companies does the same "mistakes" as Capcom. 

Its just that I have this feeling its going to be ass and wont be as good as Vampire Savoir.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 12, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I thought it was better even though I played it a couple of times. But hey we all have our opinions.
> 
> At least we all agree on KOF being the best 2D fighter.



Of course man, of course.

King of Fighters XIII really did justice to the KOF franchise though because XII was just plain garbage.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 12, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> Of course man, of course.
> 
> King of Fighters XIII really did justice to the KOF franchise though because XII was just plain garbage.



KOF XIII was so great that it made me forget about KOF XII altogether. 

SNK was like "Ok we messed up. now time to get serious" and KOF XIII was made. Online could of been much better but the near perfect gameplay overshadows it.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 12, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I'm not stupid like most people who complain about Capcom. I'm aware that most companies does the same "mistakes" as Capcom.
> 
> Its just that I have this feeling its going to be ass and wont be as good as Vampire Savoir.


Lol @ mistakes in quotation marks.  xD  

And fair enough.  I never played VSav, so I can't share any sympathies.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 12, 2012)

No new Darkstalkers please.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 12, 2012)

Whoa there has been an increase of players in JoJo on GGPO. Maybe its because of what's happened recently


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 12, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Marvel is mindless fun at best. I personally can't stand the game because of X-Factor(I despise games with Come Back mechanics). Like most people said KOF is a true honest fighting game. Virtua Fighter is the more honest though.
> 
> Not even Dante cant make me like Marvel more than KOF



naaaw, b. Marvel is kinda bad, in the sense that it's so stupid broken, but, it's also good in that sense, if you like that type of game.

watch evo top 8. you'll actually notice that there weren't very many X-factor comebacks.. people used X-factor, but, it often wasn't a deciding factor in many of the games.. most people used it as a means of countering specific characters. (IE people using x factor get important kills on certain characters).



CosmicCastaway said:


> I personally think that's VF5:FS, tbh.  Either way, those two are on top of their respective genres (2D and 3D fighters).


GGAC is still the best 2D fighter. fuck the noise.


wait really, they censor the word f u ck now?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 12, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> naaaw, b. Marvel is kinda bad, in the sense that it's so stupid broken, but, it's also good in that sense, if you like that type of game.
> 
> watch evo top 8. you'll actually notice that there weren't very many X-factor comebacks.. people used X-factor, but, it often wasn't a deciding factor in many of the games.. most people used it as a means of countering specific characters. (IE people using x factor get important kills on certain characters).


Pree much.  I usually just save my XF to get kills on the last character though, or so I can get XF3 Strider.  That's just how my team works though, does enough damage so anyone with ~1mil is pretty much always dying once I touch them.

Also, Fuck isn't censored.  Stay free NarutoForums.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 12, 2012)

roflz that secret tech..  Fuck is unblockable if you capitalize the F


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks like it's disabled now.


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2012)

Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuckity fuck.

EDIT: Awww I'm late.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 13, 2012)

everyone tune into twitch.tv/st1ckbug tonight.. probably around 6 or 7pm Eastern.

NJ gg tournament! I'll be there! and if by some chance you post here and live near NY/NJ area you should too!


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 13, 2012)

You better win, bbq. 

Or I'mma hit you upside your cking head.


----------



## Esura (Jul 13, 2012)

LOL what the fuck?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 13, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> everyone tune into twitch.tv/st1ckbug tonight.. probably around 6 or 7pm Eastern.
> 
> NJ gg tournament! I'll be there! and if by some chance you post here and live near NY/NJ area you should too!



I'll be watching, good luck.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 13, 2012)

Like many in the fighting game community, bbq lost to eSports. Unlucky, man.

I knew that you were eventually going to get blown up doing those crossup Kokuugeki shenanigans without landing the FRC, but I never expected a Judge Gauntlet to be the thing that did it. I guess I'm not one to talk though, I'm a Sol that tries to land raw Grand Vipers.

Axl's j.D didn't seem to be agreeing with you much either, which is unfortunate. Trying to do immediate jumping normals is weird in GG sometimes.

(Also, MarlinPie first round? Nice luck.)


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 14, 2012)

I got kyo second round actually, I beat a a guy I play all the time rd 1. which sucks, because I sent a friend to losers rd 1. but he placed higher, so fuck it.

and I have no reasons for losing to esports lol. I asked him to run it back in casuals and basically ran train on him til the venue closed up.

pretty much, I was doing mix ups, on a guy that wasn't trying to block in the first place. shoulda just played it slow and kept it basic.

edit: oh! and marlin taught me secret wave dash tech. apparently, i donno how useful it is, but if you run forward, tap back+fd, then immediately back to forward continually, you get a forward run with FD, aka your block while running forward. @_@


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 14, 2012)

Ah, I see. Well, better than going out 0-2 then.

And yeah, it seemed like you were going in a little too much when it wasn't really necessary. Can't say I blame you though, that's like an effect of the game.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 14, 2012)

well, I'dd seen the guy play, and went in with the mindset that I'd walk over him.

and whenever I do that, I lose to myself. 

yeah.. I 2-2'ed.. the accursed 2-2. I 2-2 at everything.. from majors to lil 11 man tournaments like this.. those numbers haunt me, I feel like Jim Carey. lol


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 14, 2012)

Ugh, tell me about it. Over here we have round robins, and the top two in each group go into single elimination, so 2-2 means I don't even make it out of my group. It's happened to me more times than I care for.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 14, 2012)

Lt Iceman said:


> do you know if there's a tekken 7 in the making?



With Tekken Tag 2 coming out soon. You have a long time before you can think about Tekken 7.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 14, 2012)

You know there are 1vs1 options. Also 2vs1 as well.


----------



## Esura (Jul 14, 2012)

Also, they are working on Tekken x Street Fighter after TTT2 so I wouldn't hold my breath for it for awhile.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> Also, they are working on Tekken x Street Fighter after TTT2 so I wouldn't hold my breath for it for awhile.



Also that as well. Which to my knowledge they just started working on. So your going have to wait a looong time for T7 to come out.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 14, 2012)

Lt Iceman said:


> and more importantly will they finally make a pc version?


Probably not.  PC just isn't that profitable of a market for FGs, iirc.  The only one that's ever really done decently is SFIV, and well...that's because it's SFIV.


Lt Iceman said:


> fuck I don't like TTT series at all
> 
> it kills the one vs one key aspect that made me love tekken frm my early days as gamer


Literally the stupidest argument I've read for not liking a game.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 14, 2012)

Hate tekken tag? I don't even......
Been playing hybrid recently, so hype for Forrest law


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 14, 2012)

Just when I stated playing this game on GGPO......


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 14, 2012)

Someone kill me already. 

Too many games for my time and wallet. I think I going to play that game too on GGPO.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 14, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> Someone kill me already.
> 
> Too many games for my time and wallet. I think I going to play that game too on GGPO.



You should its a really solid fighter. I main Jotaro, Joseph, and Abdul.  

Its like a ground version of Marvel.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 14, 2012)

I am going to play with it my arcade stick. 

What do you use, Sol?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 14, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> I am going to play with it my arcade stick.
> 
> What do you use, Sol?



Keyboard lool. Buying a Stick soon though.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 14, 2012)

You should get it soon.

I might play this tomorrow while I upload some YT videos.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 14, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> You should get it soon.
> 
> I might play this tomorrow while I upload some YT videos.



I think I might be here tomorrow so PM me if you want to do some matches.

I warn you though I played this game for a month so I kinda suck.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 14, 2012)

Dude, I haven't touched this game for years or years so.... 

No worries.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 15, 2012)

So, Sol, what is your GGPO account?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 15, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> So, Sol, what is your GGPO account?



Blood-Knight7


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 15, 2012)

If u get a sick I recomend the eightarc fusion


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 15, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> If u get a sick I recomend the eightarc fusion



I heard those are pretty good do you have a link of the site or something like that?


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 15, 2012)

Eightarc.com if they are in stock of the fusions  i advise to get one fast. Luckily I got mine when eightarc was relatively unknown


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2012)

JJBA HD being streamed live.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 21, 2012)

So I started playng GGAC online. Any one want to do some matches. Or Garou or JJBA on GGPO?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 21, 2012)

Ggac on pc? Or is it finally out on the arcade


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 21, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> Ggac on pc? Or is it finally out on the arcade



You can play Guilty Gear XX Accent Core on PC via Null DC(Dreamcast Emulator). It also supports Netplay


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 22, 2012)

me and sum folks started playing Garou on live. shits fun.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 22, 2012)

^ Garou, Guilty Gear XX AC, Vampire Savoir and 3rd Strike is without a doubt the best fighting games I have ever played. Seriously if your a fan of fighting games and you never played these quality games. Play them you wont regret it.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 22, 2012)

The only one I've played out of those is 3rd Strike.  Just waiting on the new GG to be released, quite frankly, don't see a point in playing XXAC.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 22, 2012)

^True.

I'm just playing it to refresh my memory


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2012)

so.. anyone here getting Persona?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 22, 2012)

Khris said:


> so.. anyone here getting Persona?



Me for sure. I need a replacement for BB since its pretty much dead.

Going to main Yu. Who are you gona main? 

Btw nice sig.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2012)

lol no idea.. i just got into seeing some gameplay.. though i need read some guides to really know who i am gonna play with.. 

btw, thanx for the rep bro


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 22, 2012)

Khris said:


> lol no idea.. i just got into seeing some gameplay.. though i need read some guides to really know who i am gonna play with..
> 
> btw, thanx for the rep bro



Well each character plays to what kind a style you like

Yu is an All Around character who is great for beginners. Like Ryu or Ky 

Yosuke is a speed type character who has low health. Like Chipp or Felica

Chie is an Rushdown character with high attack power and speed but low health. Like Akuma or Ragna. 

Yukio is an Range character who can play from mid to long range. Like Dhalsim

Teddie is a Tricky type character. Like Faust or Arakune  

Kanji is a Grappler type character. Like Zangief or Tager

Naoto is a Zoning character who can trap characters. Like Rachel or Testament

Aigis is an can play in any situation depending on her mode. Like Litchi 

Mitsuru is an Spacing character with Long range normals. Like Chun-li 

Akihiko is an Close Range character who is fast and strong but has really poor range. Like Dudley and Makoto 

Labrys is a Heavy Hitting character with slow attacks. Like Hakumen

Shadow Larbys is a two in one character. Like Eddie or Carl.

Elizabeth has the best Persona use but her Health speed and Power are pretty bad. 

tl;dr there is a character for everyone. So play who you want. 

Here is a guide.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Well each character plays to what kind a style you like
> 
> Yu is an All Around character who is great for beginners. Like Ryu or Ky
> 
> ...



well, based on your post; its most probably gonna be Mitsuru or Chie.. but it really depends on the game.. so i'll check the link..


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 22, 2012)

Khris said:


> well, based on your post; its most probably gonna be Mitsuru or Chie.. but it really depends on the game.. so i'll check the link..



Apparently Mitsuru and Chie are the best characters so far.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 23, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Apparently Mitsuru and Chie are the best characters so far.



Nay, sir. that was the ver. 1 or ver. A or w/e you wanna call it.

Post update, Aigis is #1 Liz has also moved up pretty high iirc.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 24, 2012)

If I do get P4U, it's Yu AKA Johnny Yong Bosch all day.  THIS WORLD IS MADE OF...LOVE AND PEACEEEEE.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm playing, Yu, too. 

at least until I find someone I like better? But, usually, when I play a game where no character truly jumps out at me, I just pick the shoto type.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 25, 2012)

Aegis, mix ups.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 25, 2012)

sega sent me a letter through psn saying that they are selecting select psn members to get virtua fighter for 9.99, should i buy it? Idk if i would like it


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2012)

VF5FS is gdlk for 10 bucks.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 25, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> I'm playing, Yu, too.
> 
> at least until I find someone I like better? But, usually, when I play a game where no character truly jumps out at me, I just pick the shoto type.



I like picking the shoto types for some reason. I main Ryu in Turbo, SSF4 and TVC. Akuma in third Strike. Sol in GG. Butt in Garou. I Sub Dimitri in Vampire and Kyo is in my team in KOF XIII.

But yeah I find them to be cool.


----------



## Esura (Jul 25, 2012)

They sent me that thing in the mail too. I'm not getting it though. Wont have the time to play VF after Persona 4 Arena comes out so just a waste of money.

I'm deciding between Chie, Aigis or Mitsuru to main. Or I could just learn all three. But it's probably better if I limit myself to two. So probably Chie and Aigis.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 25, 2012)

Esura, da fuck? Don't you got Playstation Plus? You should of gotten that shit for free, FFS.


----------



## Esura (Jul 25, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> Esura, da fuck? Don't you got Playstation Plus? You should of gotten that shit for free, FFS.


Don't like downloading the free stuff because I only keep it as long as I got PS+. A weird complaint but one nonetheless.

I primarily got PS+ for it's extra functions than the freebies and discounts. I haven't had to wait for patches for games I play for ages.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 25, 2012)

You still have just played it though....even if it's as long as you have Plus. It's a good game but oh well....Persona 4 is gonna be a blast, I hope. Didn't BB died out quick?


----------



## Esura (Jul 25, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> You still have just played it though....even if it's as long as you have Plus. It's a good game but oh well....Persona 4 is gonna be a blast, I hope. Didn't BB died out quick?



BB isn't dead from my knowledge, unless by dead you mean not SF big?

I actually finished Persona 4 with most SLs done and got the True Ending within a month to play Arena's storymode. Then I realized that it got P3 characters so now I'm about 55 hours into P3FES and hopefully I can at least finish the Journey by the 7th at least.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 25, 2012)

Well it's not dead but is it really active? Or better question is, how big is it?


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 25, 2012)

yea i ended up getting it, it seems fun, but considering ive only played virtua fighter like 5 times before im going to have to start at the bottom up. If this game stays hype im going to just have TTT2, UMVC3, and vf5fs


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm on a TTT2 Hype right now I been trying to play some Tekken 6.


----------



## Esura (Jul 25, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> Well it's not dead but is it really active? Or better question is, how big is it?



Not really that big. 

Then again I'm only going by my observations from posts from people on Dustloop and SRK who are actually in the scene so take that for what you will.

I still get some nice games online on PS3 though.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 25, 2012)

So I guess aside from the hardcore base then....I hope it goes well for Persona 4 though...I mean, a lot of non-fighting game people are getting it just because it's Persona and just play it casually.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 25, 2012)

me andmy boi were going ham on KOF98UM...very fun game. never knew why until now.

Persona4A....I honestly wanted to play with the boxer and Naoto...I like the lock down Chie's persona provides. its almost free.We'll see. I might just go with the kunai kid.

VF5FS is indeed awesome btw.

Tekken 6 made drop tekken altogether.


----------



## Esura (Jul 26, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> So I guess aside from the hardcore base then....I hope it goes well for Persona 4 though...I mean, a lot of non-fighting game people are getting it just because it's Persona and just play it casually.



It should go well for Arena, its practically advertising itself just for being about Persona, with a story mode that's a canonical sequel to the ever popular (in relation to other non FF RPGs) Persona 4.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 26, 2012)

Tekken 6 is actually a really good game, too bad it came after tekken 5. Except from law, his overhaul was way too good


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 26, 2012)

BB is dead, this is true.  At least on the East Coast.  I believe there are small pockets of resistance in NorCal, but that's about it.  

Persona 4 still iffy on.

Tekken 6 is really good, but VF5 is better.  VF5 has a pretty condensed scene, and most of them really only accept you if you're bringing hot shit to the table.  So best of luck to anyone trying to get into there.

TTT2 will be making me drop everything but UMvC3.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 26, 2012)

u still messing with viper?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 26, 2012)

Some of the challenges in Challenge mode.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mq9zE8jd0fo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDXLA03UoEQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


The rest can be found here.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 26, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I like picking the shoto types for some reason. I main Ryu in Turbo, SSF4 and TVC. Akuma in third Strike. Sol in GG. Butt in Garou. I Sub Dimitri in Vampire and Kyo is in my team in KOF XIII.
> 
> But yeah I find them to be cool.



tbh.. I play shoto characters more than I realize. Of the games I play, Axl is really the only non-shoto type I play.

lol @ Esura running 3 of the 3 tops in Persona.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8tHsprir7E&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_s_EhitUfrU&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLqzReuMg3c&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_Kr8WukEDY&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 26, 2012)

I always find myself playing protagonists. It didn't used to be that way, but at some juncture I found myself just picking the characters that would get me playing the quickest just by mashing a button on character select. Now it's more preference just because I've grown accustomed to those types of characters.

On another note, I love the idea behind those Expert Challenges in P4U. I'm all for the idea of actively encouraging players to experiment with their character's moves and options.


----------



## Esura (Jul 26, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> lol @ Esura running 3 of the 3 tops in Persona.



Not trying to tier whore. They so happen to be my favorite characters of the games their from (especially Chie and Aigis) and they look like the type of characters I usually like playing with in other fighters as well. I probably would of picked them even if they were on the low too.

Feels good knowing the characters I'm interested in the most in this aren't shit like the ones I like in other fighters though.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 26, 2012)

I thought you play Sakura?

Are you implying she's a bad char??


----------



## Esura (Jul 26, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> I thought you play Sakura?
> 
> Are you implying she's a bad char??



I more or less dropped Sakura because of her strict links. I've been messing around with Rose slightly before tiring of AE entirely though.

Oh yeah, that's another think, I have a habit of picking hard characters unknowingly too. Yeah, lets use Akira Yuki in VF4 cause he supposed to be the main characters and main characters never hard to use no!?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 26, 2012)

lol I dont think any vf char is easy


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2012)

Some are. Akira sure as fuck isn't. Jacky is the Ken of VF though. Only hard thing about him is kick-cancelling.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 26, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> u still messing with viper?


Course I am.  Viper/Dante/Strider is my main team now.  Getting some results, though not taking money yet.  Close though.  You?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 26, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Some are. Akira sure as fuck isn't. Jacky is the Ken of VF though. Only hard thing about him is kick-cancelling.



I got in to VF when 4 came out and I wanted to try a beginner character so I amused that Akria was like Ryu so I started with him.

And what a mistake that was.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 26, 2012)

Shadow Labrys Challenge vid.

She seems like she would be a bitch to fight.

[YOUTUBE]WuaGUkqqg9M[/YOUTUBE]


Mitsuru challenge vid:

[YOUTUBE]d0EB2BFeGJ4[/YOUTUBE]

She will be my backup behind Labrys.


----------



## Trinity B (Jul 26, 2012)

I've always enjoyed MK and SF. SCV is really good. 

Skullgirls is amazing. Even with the small character cast.


----------



## Trinity B (Jul 26, 2012)

I've been looking to play KOF also.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 26, 2012)

TrinityBlood said:


> I've been looking to play KOF also.



You should play KOF. Its a really great game. But the thing is that the online is terrible. But if you have friends who also want to play it or if they already have it. Then you should get it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 27, 2012)

*Atlus Looking Into Xbox 360 Persona 4 Arena Lag Issues*



> Players of the Xbox 360 version of Persona 4 Arena have been complaining about lag issues since the game's release earlier this week. Today, Atlus made official comment on the issue at the game's official blog.
> 
> According to the blog post, Atlus staff has confirmed the existence of greater-than-expected lag during network combat in the Xbox 360 version of the game. The development staff is currently looking into the source and will issue a followup report later.
> 
> This issue only appears in the Xbox 360 version, the blog post confirms.



Neptune V Battle Trailer


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 27, 2012)

wamp wamp

did atlus do the netcode? asw games have typically been known for well done ports/good netcode. but if atlus did the console port... my expectations are low.

good thing NJ is going to have biweeklies.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 27, 2012)

Well I read that Atlus is looking in to fix the netcode so I'm going to assume they did it. 

Loketest vids out for in-birth.

[YOUTUBE]BNd-NQFCgQw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]sg74TVe3yOY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]E-dio0hbo54[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]U_NclRCdBGk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 27, 2012)

This game looks really sick.

If this game comes out in NA(which it probably wont) Then I will main Hyde.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 27, 2012)

Yuzuriha got dat range.

Though hampered by shortsteps like Hakumen and Johnny.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 27, 2012)

Mura said:


> Yuzuriha got dat range.
> 
> Though hampered by shortsteps like Hakumen and Johnny.



Yuzuriha is going to be the like Mitsiuru in P4.

Because of her playstyle and design everyone is going to pick her up.

Seth looks pretty sick as hell. He reminds me of Chip for some reason.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 27, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Yuzuriha is going to be the like Mitsiuru in P4.
> 
> Because of her playstyle and design everyone is going to pick her up.
> 
> Seth looks pretty sick as hell. He reminds me of Chip for some reason.



Yuzu still has to be good though in order for people to pick her up, still kinda early to tell that. Seth does look good but I'm keeping my eye on Linne. She has a fast and pressurized play style to me and I'm lovin' it.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 28, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Course I am.  Viper/Dante/Strider is my main team now.  Getting some results, though not taking money yet.  Close though.  You?



No i dropped her. Im running a zero/vergil/frank west for my main team and a nova/spencer/hawkeye for my secondary team


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to Under Night In-Birth.

Skullgirls patch where are thee.


----------



## Esura (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't think I've been following Under Night In-Birth at all. Its mostly been either Arena or DoA 5 for me.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jul 28, 2012)

Naoto vs. Akihiko
Link

Teddie vs. Yukiko
Link

Yukiko vs. Yu
Link


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 28, 2012)

Good stuff, bro.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 28, 2012)

Esura said:


> I don't think I've been following Under Night In-Birth at all. Its mostly been either Arena or DoA 5 for me.



Shame on you esura, shame on you.


----------



## Esura (Jul 28, 2012)

Mura said:


> Shame on you esura, shame on you.



No shame. Too many damn fighters that got my attention in the future. 

I really see myself getting into Arena and DOA5. I never was good at 3D fighters but after my time with Pyrrha in SCV I think I'm ready to go further in 3D fighters.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 28, 2012)

There is always time to look into it, I just don't buy that excuse.


----------



## Esura (Jul 28, 2012)

Mura said:


> *There is always time to look into it*, I just don't buy that excuse.



You of all people should know that's not applicable to me *cough*Personaitis*cough*


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 28, 2012)

Esura said:


> You of all people should know that's not applicable to me *cough*Personaitis*cough*



Come on now, you know me as well. I'm watching like 30 animes this season and playing graces f non-stop and I still managed to find time to look into it.

Edit: On a side note I took a look at the add-ons for P4U on the JPN PSN store. Some characters for the system voice by the looks of it.


----------



## Esura (Jul 28, 2012)

Mura said:


> Come on now, you know me as well. I'm watching like 30 animes this season and playing graces f non-stop and I still managed to find time to look into it.
> 
> Edit: On a side note I took a look at the add-ons for P4U on the JPN PSN store. Some characters for the system voice by the looks of it.



They are unlockable in game I believe too.

Nanako as announcer? Bet.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 28, 2012)

Dat Tekken Tag Tournament 2.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 29, 2012)

why couldnt french bread have just made a new melty with fetus puncher's visuals. D:


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 29, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> No i dropped her. Im running a zero/vergil/frank west for my main team and a nova/spencer/hawkeye for my secondary team


Smh, you didn't want to commit to the waifu.  I am disappoint.

Put Strider in the back on the Zero/Vergil team.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 31, 2012)

*Atlus and Arc Readying Persona 4 Arena Patch*



> Atlus has provided a status update on the network issues players have been having with the Xbox 360 version of Persona 4 Arena. The company first acknowledged the problems last week.
> 
> In a post at game's official blog, Kazuhisa Wada, director on the Persona team side of the game, apologized for the problems, and said that developer Arc System Works is working on a patch. The patch's development has already been completed and all that remains is testing.
> 
> We'll get another update at the blog when the patch is ready for download.



Neptune V Battle Trailer


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 31, 2012)

So my bro is going to buy Ultimate Marvel tmrw. Out of boredom and curiosity I'm going to pick it up.

Anyone wana do some matches tmrw? Also anyone knows a Good character with Wolvie/Akuma?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 1, 2012)

I hate Marvel online, sorry.  :/

But for Wolvie/Akuma, you could play:
-Dante
-Doom
-Wesker
-Spencer
-Sentinel
-Magneto
-Taskmaster

Umm...a lot of people really.  >.>
It's a stupidly good shell.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 1, 2012)

marvel online is fun....../sarcasm

i only play to get the feel of playing against a real human. pick anyone who is fast, and if you can mash A just for some light punches it would really work online.

there are still so many teams i want to use. I might pick up viper again for one of my other squads


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 1, 2012)

Pretty much all my teams consist of Dante/Strider, plus another character I like.  Teams I pick the most though nowadays are:

-Viper/Dante/Strider (main)
-Vergil/Dante/Strider
-Dante/Sentinel/Strider
-Spencer/Dante/Strider

If I REALLY want to troll, I pick either Taskmaster/Dante/Doom or Magneto/Dorm/Doom and just run away the whole time.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 1, 2012)

Its not mainly for online though. I play casuals with people every Monday at a Marvel/AE/SCV/KOF/MK/VF5/SG/BB/T6. Well I mainly play KOF and BB but yeah there is something for everyone. There is a alot people there so its a lot better than playing online.

@cnorwood what's you PSN?


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 1, 2012)

marvel's netcode is too shitty for my taste.. sorry bruv 

I recently went back to playing it though. I changed my team to Wesker/Dante/Magneto

Thinking of switching again to Zero/Dante/Magneto.. or just go straight up Zero may cry


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 1, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Its not mainly for online though. I play casuals with people every Monday at a Marvel/AE/SCV/KOF/MK/VF5/SG/BB/T6. Well I mainly play KOF and BB but yeah there is something for everyone. There is a alot people there so its a lot better than playing online.
> 
> @cnorwood what's you PSN?



its cnorw00d

dont judge me based on my online play, im much better


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 1, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> its cnorw00d
> 
> dont judge me based on my online play, im much better



eh I should be much worse. Since I haven't played Marvel since Vanilla and I was bad then.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 3, 2012)

So apparently one of my friends was on dustloop talking to people, asking them to make comparisons between P4A characters and MvC3 characters.  Here's what they came up with:


Yu = Dante more focused on rushdown
Yosuke = Spiderman
Chie = Spencer
Mitsuru = Vergil
Akihiko = X-23 (which is perfect for me since X-23 was the first character I wanted to play in her vanilla trailer)
Yukiko = Ammy
Aiges = Storm/Magneto
Kanji = Thor-ish
Elizibeth = ????
Natuo = Firebrand-ish
Labrys and Shadow Lab = ???


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 3, 2012)

Ummm? That's something I guess. 

I donno if I would completely agree, because the games are so different, it makes comparing characters very difficult.. but, some make sense.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah with stands Personas, can't really compare them to other characters.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGrPBOrhlGk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm actually seeing the Magneto/Storm/Trish comparisons for Aigis everywhere.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 24, 2012)

Under Night In-Birth has a arcade release date for Sept. 20th. New videos came up as well:


*Spoiler*: _Character Vids_ 



Hyde:

[YOUTUBE]VKWlCOMSAEU[/YOUTUBE]

Linne(She'd be my sub):

[YOUTUBE]2d6ExoeNPRg[/YOUTUBE]

Waldstein:

[YOUTUBE]N3m4Q9NC56k[/YOUTUBE]

Carmine:

[YOUTUBE]3n5Qo-HnrkA[/YOUTUBE]

Orie:

[YOUTUBE]m2uZxJOEh9U[/YOUTUBE]

Gordeau:

[YOUTUBE]f25xVqCmPnk[/YOUTUBE]

Vatista:

[YOUTUBE]4OtYezpeA3k[/YOUTUBE]

Yuzuriha(My main right here):

[YOUTUBE]SMMEP5s7Jg4[/YOUTUBE]

Seth:

[YOUTUBE]ctS3I1s2w4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice nice, Skullgirls patch taking forever to come out argh.


----------



## Lulu (Aug 24, 2012)

Is mvc3 as good as sfxt?i copped sfxt recently and am havin a blast.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 24, 2012)

Depends on your tastes.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 24, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> Is mvc3 as good as sfxt?i copped sfxt recently and am havin a blast.



well personally both are stupid games but in a different way. Marvel is stupid fun while SFXT is stupid dumb. I would say Marvel is alot better. But there are better fighters than Marvel(SSF4, KOF, Persona, BB, T6, VF5). 

But i'm just a 17 year old black guy who all he does is smoke weed and go to school. I wouldn't know better.


----------



## Lulu (Aug 24, 2012)

I like any fightin game as good as mk or sf. Currently kickin er'one in my schools butt in sfxt with ken/ryu team.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 24, 2012)

Meh.

At this moment in life I'm sticking to older fighting games. Some less known than others which I'm strangely preferring.


----------



## Lulu (Aug 24, 2012)

@sol_blackguy lol.come on bro,the sfxt is fun.i like it as much as ssf4. Wat makes u say its dumb?


----------



## Lulu (Aug 24, 2012)

@romans55,pls do tell.i luv n stil play classic or oldschool games.stil keep an emulator on ma system.lo


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 24, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> @sol_blackguy lol.come on bro,the sfxt is fun.i like it as much as ssf4. Wat makes u say its dumb?



Jab fest, time outs, just a boring game in general. I'm not going to hate you for liking the game since its your opinion but the game is just to silly imo.  

@ Roman55

I agree with you I perfer old school fighters as well. 3rd Strike, Garou, and Vampire are great games that come in to mind. 

And the best thing is that they still have decent online communities via GGPO.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 24, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I agree with you I perfer old school fighters as well. 3rd Strike, Garou, and Vampire are great games that come in to mind.
> 
> And the best thing is that they still have decent online communities via GGPO.


Tru that.

ATM I'm looking for more obscure shit to try out. Widening my horizons and all that.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 24, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Tru that.
> 
> ATM I'm looking for more obscure shit to try out. Widening my horizons and all that.



Want an obscure fighter?

Kizuuna Encounter is one of the best obsure fighters.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKctXoT5zaQ[/YOUTUBE]

the characters might look a but strange except for a few. But the gameplay is really great. and the boss is really challenging(Well its made by SNK so its no surprise) 

Asura Blade is another great obscure fighter, Dark Awake is also fun but its Japan only.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 24, 2012)

That last one I'll check out since it's the first I've heard of it.

Asura Blade and Asura Buster I've played a few times. 

Kizuua Encounter is another I've played a few times as well, mainly as King Lion.


----------



## Lulu (Aug 24, 2012)

Ok..i wil check 4 em. The only old skool games i got are on ma ps2 ie mvc2,dbziw,naruto un 1-5,sf ex alpha. 
Bloody roar 2 as well


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 24, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> Ok..i wil check 4 em. The only old skool games i got are on ma ps2 ie mvc2,dbziw,naruto un 1-5l


Yeah..........

Old school.............

yeah right


----------



## Lulu (Aug 24, 2012)

^ wats wrong?i asked u 4 titles that are classic u had u didnt respond.n those r a few of the old games i have.so if u got sth betta,am open 2 any good recommend.(so far its not nes.hehe)


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 25, 2012)

Just look at the titles that Sol Blackguy recommended to me for starters.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 25, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Just look at the titles that Sol Blackguy recommended to me for starters.



I just remembered that Dark Awake was made in 2004. So its old schol lool. But its really obscure.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 25, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Under Night In-Birth has a arcade release date for Sept. 20th. New videos came up as well:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Character Vids_
> ...



yooo what is this coming out on? That Seth dude look slick as fuck. I wants this. Strange ass name for the game tho. Under Night In-Birth?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 25, 2012)

Wu Fei said:


> yooo what is this coming out on? That Seth dude look slick as fuck. I wants this. Strange ass name for the game tho. Under Night In-Birth?



No idea if its gonna come out on the console yet but I hope it does. No idea on the name either, too lazy to look it up lol.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 25, 2012)

Wu Fei said:


> yooo what is this coming out on? That Seth dude look slick as fuck. I wants this. Strange ass name for the game tho. Under Night In-Birth?


coming for arcades before we get console release dates. highly likely to be JP onry.

As for the name, I'm pretty sure French Bread titles all their fighters with a random english word generator. IE Melty Blood: Actress Again Current Code.

Also the "In-Birth" is supposed to mean "Inverse", according to someone from French Bread. Apparently, in Japan they're pronounced the same way and they just thought it would be "cooler" to call in-birth. lol


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm on marvel a lot now, just learned how to play Dante so I'm using the zero/dante/vergil squad. And my lightning loops are on point and my forward and backwards wave dashing are good too. Now I just need to find people at my school who mess with this game


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 25, 2012)

You mean Zero May Cry.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 25, 2012)

Under Night In-Birth seems cool but I wasn't really that big on Melty Blood.

Still, I'll check it out when it comes.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 25, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> You mean Zero May Cry.



Zero never cries


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 25, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> Zero never cries


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LISmPmdUhYA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 26, 2012)

bbq sauce said:
			
		

> Also the "In-Birth" is supposed to mean "Inverse", according to someone from French Bread. Apparently, in Japan they're pronounced the same way and they just thought it would be "cooler" to call in-birth. lol


As far as I understand it, this isn't entirely true. If In-Birth had been written インバース (Inbaasu), then yeah. Characters starting with "b" are often used for "v" sounds (because Japanese didn't always have a character for "v" sounds, it's a relatively modern addition), so both In-Birth and Inverse would be acceptable romanisations. However, In-Birth is written インヴァース (Invaasu), and it doesn't really work the other way round. So it's pronounced Inverse, _not_ In-Birth.

Japan.

Also goddamn, Summer Jam P4U was amazing. SKD too strong.


----------



## Esura (Aug 26, 2012)

Final Ultima said:


> *As far as I understand it, this isn't entirely true. If In-Birth had been written インバース (Inbaasu), then yeah. Characters starting with "b" are often used for "v" sounds (because Japanese didn't always have a character for "v" sounds, it's a relatively modern addition), so both In-Birth and Inverse would be acceptable romanisations. However, In-Birth is written インヴァース (Invaasu), and it doesn't really work the other way round. So it's pronounced Inverse, not In-Birth.*
> 
> Japan.
> 
> Also goddamn, Summer Jam P4U was amazing. SKD too strong.



I understand what you wrote...but I don't understand at the same time. My head is full of fuck.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 26, 2012)

Final Ultima said:


> As far as I understand it, this isn't entirely true. If In-Birth had been written インバース (Inbaasu), then yeah. Characters starting with "b" are often used for "v" sounds (because Japanese didn't always have a character for "v" sounds, it's a relatively modern addition), so both In-Birth and Inverse would be acceptable romanisations. However, In-Birth is written インヴァース (Invaasu), and it doesn't really work the other way round. So it's pronounced Inverse, _not_ In-Birth.
> 
> Japan.




Seconding Esura's post.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 26, 2012)

lol you guys, ain't that much of a mind fuck. Understood it completely.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 26, 2012)

^         this.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 26, 2012)

^^
Ditto here.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 27, 2012)

Final Ultima said:


> Also goddamn, Summer Jam P4U was amazing. SKD too strong.



Yeah. Crazy how good the kid is, as young as he is.


----------



## Esura (Aug 28, 2012)

How are those Qanbas by any chance?

Because of work I messed my right thumb up a bit and I was looking into some sticks (sigh...). Something better than this MadCatz SE.

EDIT: Damn those prices. Just get some Icy Hot for my right thumb instead.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 28, 2012)

So I tried to give the Jojo HD remake a go and daaaamn that game is hard as fuuuuck.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> So I tried to give the Jojo HD remake a go and daaaamn that game is hard as fuuuuck.



It really is, probably the most execution heavy game there ever was.


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2012)

Prolly why Im not going to buy it. 

Hard to go back to those older, more demanding 2D fighters after UMvC3 and P4A.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 29, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> It really is, probably the most execution heavy game there ever was.



F/UC

Not to say JoJos is easy, but, I played S. Dio from day one so I could be bias.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> Prolly why Im not going to buy it.
> 
> Hard to go back to those older, more demanding 2D fighters after UMvC3 and P4A.


'Pparently you never played the characters with hard combos in UMvC3.  >_>


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> 'Pparently you never played the characters with hard combos in UMvC3.  >_>



I have. I didn't say UMvC3 was some easymodo shit but its considerably easier for me to get into from scratch than say...getting into 3rd Strike, KOFXI, the aforementioned not PSP version Fate/Unlimited Codes, and MvC2.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 31, 2012)

shouts to Blood Knight/SolBlackGuy playing USA to Japan netplay with LK lol


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 31, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> shouts to Blood Knight/SolBlackGuy playing USA to Japan netplay with LK lol



honestly I just entered a random room lool. I didn't even see the name -.-


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 31, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> So I tried to give the Jojo HD remake a go and daaaamn that game is hard as fuuuuck.


I don't see how. I find it very simple and I main Joesph and Rubber Soul.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 1, 2012)

RIP my Madcatz TE. The usb cable has somehow become really damaged and unless I have the thing at some awkward angle it doesn't work at all. And fixing a usb cable problem is a real pain.

TTT2 is only a week and a couple days away and I won't haven anything to play it with; I really don't want to drop the money for a new stick and TTT2 at this moment. This sucks.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2012)

Pad is your friend until you get another stick.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2012)

Or just switch the cable? USB isn't that hard.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 6, 2012)

anybody ec want to play Persona in like 15-20?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 14, 2012)

A new trailer for Under Night In-Birth. God I hope this comes to consoles.

[YOUTUBE]QWCH7G_fT0w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 14, 2012)

It better fucking come on the consoles.  It looks so good.


----------



## Markness (Sep 16, 2012)

It would be good competition for the next BlazBlue. I'll be saving my pennies for both.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWnDXsvDxVo[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8YiLgZI-5c[/YOUTUBE]so pro


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 17, 2012)

Tekken tag online is so good


----------



## Esura (Sep 18, 2012)

Jun and Asuka Kazama together....they wreck shit. The Queens of Juggling, in more ways than one.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 18, 2012)

If anyone has ps3 ttt2 add cnorw00d. we use netflix/hulu alot so it might not be me online


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 23, 2012)

Ya know when I get my Xbox360 maybe I'll try out those DOA games.

Kinda "over" Tekken at the moment.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2012)

traded in SFxTekken for DOA 5.. not looking back one bit


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 24, 2012)

Kaqn is too beast. From Guilty Gear to Blazblue to Persona 4 to Under Night in Birth.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYvVcpgj6KY&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

This game is going to be sick. I hope it comes to NA. Although if it comes only in Japan on consoles I will import it any ways


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2012)

So UNI is supposed to be the big new anime fighter (for lack of better term) coming out right now? I can't see myself importing it like I did with Arcana Hearts 3 though.

DOA5 is just awesome. PSN is Esura if anyone down for matches on Thursdays. I main Ayane, for now. Looking to learn Hitomi.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 26, 2012)

It's not going to be big unless it gets seriously overhauled.

reliable twitter source is saying it's broken as fuck/already half dead over there. day 3 a lot of characters already have infinites/semi infinites, and the mechanics are generally deemed terrible.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2012)

good.. i am yet to play persona..


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Hfq9cmEs6PQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 11, 2012)

Awesome. Im a huge DS fan so I can't wait to pick this up.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 12, 2012)

ugh.

GGPO vsav >>>>>


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_skngJlTDg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Oct 12, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> ugh.
> 
> GGPO vsav >>>>>



When this come out, won't GGPO Vsav be out of commission just like 3rd Strike?


----------



## Tash (Oct 13, 2012)

Unlikely at this point.

The 3rd Strike room was put back, the MvC1 room was put back, they never even touched the Jojo's room.

Even if they did remove the room. Vsav players would just play anyway in the Unsupported Games room.

So not really a whole lot of reason to buy this other than to give Capcom money.

For those that are like "FUUUU IF I DONT BUY THSI NO DS$!", it's safe to say DS4 is coming out regardless. No company with any kind of money management is going to put time, money, and resources into a trailer for a product that might not even be made.


----------



## Esura (Oct 13, 2012)

Tash said:


> Unlikely at this point.
> 
> The 3rd Strike room was put back, the MvC1 room was put back, they never even touched the Jojo's room.
> 
> ...



Ah, so that's what the unsupported room is for. Pretty smart.

However, the 3rd Strike room isn't put back. I assume its in that unsupported game room. However it wont let me in without unsupported.zip. Where do I get that?


----------



## Tash (Oct 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ah, so that's what the unsupported room is for. Pretty smart.
> 
> However, the 3rd Strike room isn't put back. I assume its in that unsupported game room. However it wont let me in without unsupported.zip. Where do I get that?



The 3rd strike room is back.

That's what "Street Fighter Tres" is lol

For the unsupported room all you have to do is make a zip file named unsupported and put it in your ROMs folder.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 14, 2012)

This was me playing KOF at a Major Tournament yesterday. Big names such as Justin Wong, Dieminon and Noel Brown was there. I came in 5th btw



My match is around 2 hr and 51 min. I'm the black guy


----------



## Esura (Oct 15, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> This was me playing KOF at a Major Tournament yesterday. Big names such as Justin Wong, Dieminon and Noel Brown was there. I came in 5th btw
> 
> 
> 
> My match is around 2 hr and 51 min. *I'm the black guy*



No shit Sol_*Blackguy*. 

I wish I had enough skills to participate in shit like that.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> No shit Sol_*Blackguy*.
> 
> I wish I had enough skills to participate in shit like that.



uhh yeah the black guy. I should say I'm SJ then loool

Eh KOF(or any Fighting Game) takes alot of time to get really good at. At first I was one of worst player in the Toronto scene but after months of practise and dedication to the game over the summer I am now one of the best. Came 5th in 2 tournies, came 2nd in another one and came 5th in this weekends one. 

Sadly my Kyo needs more improvements.... Even if I dominated the whole match with him..


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 15, 2012)

Toronto Top Tiers-tier? kappa


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 15, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Toronto Top Tiers-tier? kappa



dat stream monster.

Stay Free America 

Nah we are pretty free.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 16, 2012)

Tash said:


> Unlikely at this point.
> 
> The 3rd Strike room was put back, the MvC1 room was put back, they never even touched the Jojo's room.
> 
> ...



Co-sign all this. Plus I have zero faith in anything Capcom could do with Darkstalkers 4.



> I wish I had enough skills to participate in shit like that.


I think you ahve the natural order of things wrong.
Goin' out to play with your local scene isn't what you do WHEN you get good, it's HOW you get good. There's no entry level requirements, you don't need to [x] tall to play. nahmean?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 16, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> Co-sign all this. Plus I have zero faith in anything Capcom could do with Darkstalkers 4.
> 
> 
> I think you ahve the natural order of things wrong.
> Goin' out to play with your local scene isn't what you do WHEN you get good, it's HOW you get good. There's no entry level requirements, you don't need to [x] tall to play. nahmean?



Exactly. Going to local tournaments, casuals, arcades(If there are still are arcades around your area) will help become a better player overall.Also I'm sure if there is a scene around your area there will be people willing to take their time to teach you. 

Fuck its how I got better. And I'm sure Daigo or Justin Wong didn't get better automatically. Also if you do happen to go to tournies do not get discourage if go 0-2. It almost always happens if its your first.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EigDlhmOLfU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHdOa4F0l-Q&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 21, 2012)

I will be playing on stream for a Vampire Savoir tournament like in an hour. If your bored and got nothing to do just watch.



Also I'm ass in this game(but im learning) so don't expect much.

Tag: Blood-Knight7


----------



## Esura (Oct 21, 2012)

I'll check it out in a few. I need to learn how to pad up VSav with Morrigan so this would help.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 21, 2012)

Not enough Raptors


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 21, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Not enough Raptors



heh lool.
I went 3-2(7th) Not bad but I wana improve though.

Apparently I beat one of the best players in Canada. 

If he is one of the best then we are free in this game. -.-


----------



## Tash (Oct 21, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Apparently I beat one of the best players in Canada.



Kyokuji playing Bishamon?

If not who said they were one of the best in Canada lol


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 21, 2012)

Tash said:


> Kyokuji playing Bishamon?
> 
> If not who said they were one of the best in Canada lol



Rikir. I don't believe it cause 1 he isn't that good and 2 I suck at this game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 21, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> heh lool.
> I went 3-2(7th) Not bad but I wana improve though.
> 
> Apparently I beat one of the best players in Canada.
> ...



Canada is free in pretty much every game at the moment, it's rather depressing.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 21, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Canada is free in pretty much every game at the moment, it's rather depressing.



It is -.-. Its sad. There is only like 1 good AE player(Chi Rithy) but he is only like what mid tier in compared to most people. We fuckin Suck.

Well we also have Yu Corp who won a Guilty Gear major with a day one Potkmen.


----------



## Tash (Oct 21, 2012)

Yea Kyokuji is prolly the best Canadian I've seen play that game.

One of the best players on GGPO in general.

Dude's beast in Last Blade 2, Alpha 3, Vampire.

I've heard he's plays a couple other things too, but I haven't seen him in action is those games so I can't say.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 22, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> It is -.-. Its sad. There is only like 1 good AE player(Chi Rithy) but he is only like what mid tier in compared to most people. We fuckin Suck.
> 
> Well we also have Yu Corp who won a Guilty Gear major with a day one Potkmen.



He won summer jam

which was kind of sad because a lot of once good GG players were there. hoping the new one puts a battery in everybody's back.

THOUGH, I donno why you say day 1 PO? he seemed decent to me. Just like he might have forgotten how to FRC pbuster lol


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 22, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> He won summer jam
> 
> which was kind of sad because a lot of once good GG players were there. hoping the new one puts a battery in everybody's back.
> 
> THOUGH, I donno why you say day 1 PO? he seemed decent to me. Just like he might have forgotten how to FRC pbuster lol



Summer Jam was the major I was taking about.

Well this is what I heard since I know the people who play casuals with him. Although he is known for trolling so I could be mistaken. 

Regardless he is a really great player


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 23, 2012)

A Swedish team got Random Select OCV'd at DreamHack. Also, that killer Dan player iXion was present. Just a casual team tourney exhibition thing, but still.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 24, 2012)

IT'S MAHVEL BAYBEE


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 25, 2012)

Chrisg is by far the smartest marvel 3 player there is lool.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 25, 2012)

Lame wins games yo.

Chris Matrix on that mic though, lmao.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 25, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Lame wins games yo.
> 
> Chris Matrix on that mic though, lmao.



[YOUTUBE]2wgOCc_a0Us[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 25, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Chrisg is by far the smartest marvel 3 player there is lool.


Oh hell yeah.  Morrigan/Vergil/Doom + Chris' fundamentals = You're going down.  Like, I'm not denying how good the man is, I'm just salty no one has figured out how to beat him yet.  

Looks like I really gotta hit the hyperbolic time chamber now.


----------



## Eki (Nov 25, 2012)

Maybe people are just not that hungry? Getting rather bland with the variety of top players always being the same top 8. To be expected as majority of the people can't (or not willing to) travel for majors.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 25, 2012)

This is my point.  People need to step up (myself included) so it's not always the same people in top 8.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 26, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> This is my point.  People need to step up (myself included) so it's not always the same people in top 8.



yeah its always. Chris G, Champ, Jwong, Rog, Yipes, Noel Brown, Marlin Pie. 

While marvel is somewhat of an easy game to play its really hard to stay consistent because with the system and the amount of characters there is always new tech.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 26, 2012)

Kyouhei is such a dirtbag. First he steals Winrich's bigwheel, then he steals a W from under him.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 26, 2012)

My dad almost ran Marlin over when I went to ECT


----------



## Radical Edward (Nov 27, 2012)

I just started going to some tournament for Virtual Fighter PAS, it really the only fighting game I'm good at.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome 2 fightan games

once a game's been out for a while, top 4-8 slots start to cement themselves.

You don't see it as much these days because tournament line ups are changing constantly and because of frequent updates. But, bet it, if UMvC3 really doesn't receive any further patches/updates the results probably won't change much.

After a games first year or so the top usually evens out. If you look at old MvC2 results you notice a few one time top 8 placers, and a handful of the same names repeatedly showing up.

Same goes for a lot of other games played for long periods of time.. 3S, CvS2, etc.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2012)

I just hope they find some anti-Morrigan tech fast, cause that shit is boring as hell.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 27, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> I just hope they find some anti-Morrigan tech fast, cause that shit is boring as hell.



They just need to outplay Chris G. He almost got blown up by Noel, but he failed to convert at a couple key moments. 

F.Champ and Yipes consistently do well against Chris G, and Alukard had that 3-0 blowout against him a little while ago. Marvel players just want to constantly rush down and get blown up for it.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 27, 2012)

If more top players used optimal Dante teams, we wouldn't have this problem.  Real talk.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2012)

But T? doesnt _get motivated_.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 27, 2012)

Cute.  

But really, Dante is the best overall character against the Morrigan nonsense.  He can lame it out, or go ham.  Paired with his best assists like Strider's Vajra or Magneto's Disruptor, he's more than a good matchup for MorriDoom teams.  I mean, between Stinger, Inferno, Jam Session, Teleport, and Devil Trigger, you have all the tools you need.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 27, 2012)

Dante is pretty much the best jack of all trades in the game. His versatility would be great against Morrigan. 

Too bad their isn't any AMAZING dante players though.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 27, 2012)

I hope we aren't forgetting Yipes lol.  He won a major with Dante/Vergil/Magneto.  But other than him, I'd agree.  10stars is really solid, but I've never seen him play against ChrisG.  

Dante changed a lot as a character in Ultimate (he stopped being braindead), which caused a lot of players to drop him.  I mean, PR Rog had one of the best Dantes but now he just derps around with anchor Vergil.

I need to make something happen here...can't let this shit fly anymore.  Only on East Coast does Morrigan work.


----------



## Eki (Nov 28, 2012)

NorCal putting in work


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 28, 2012)

So who else is going to NEC this weekend?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 28, 2012)

I was going to go but my professor decided to to have an exam on the 3rd to spite the shit out of me. 

Really wanted to go


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 29, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Cute.
> 
> But really, Dante is the best overall character against the Morrigan nonsense.  He can lame it out, or go ham.  Paired with his best assists like Strider's Vajra or Magneto's Disruptor, he's more than a good matchup for MorriDoom teams.  I mean, between Stinger, Inferno, Jam Session, Teleport, and Devil Trigger, you have all the tools you need.



A Mag/Strider shell ruins a MorriDoom. But there are only a couple of top players who use Strider. Point Hawkeye seems like he'd do well against it too.

No NEC for me, way too far to travel. The next major I'm likely to go to is SCR.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 29, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I hope we aren't forgetting Yipes lol.  He won a major with Dante/Vergil/Magneto.  But other than him, I'd agree.  10stars is really solid, but I've never seen him play against ChrisG.
> 
> Dante changed a lot as a character in Ultimate (he stopped being braindead), which caused a lot of players to drop him.  I mean, PR Rog had one of the best Dantes but now he just derps around with anchor Vergil.
> 
> I need to make something happen here...can't let this shit fly anymore.  Only on East Coast does Morrigan work.



Well, the only truly good Morrigan is on the EC

Also 10stars doesn't really play anymore. He runs a business now/waiting on the new GG.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 29, 2012)

Fair enough.

10stars was at the last Break tournament I went to, which to be fair was like a month ago, but still that's pretty recent.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 30, 2012)

yeah

he pops at majors, and very seldom break tourneys. 

but, tbh, I've walked into random bars and found the dude more often than I've seen him at anything FG related lately. lol


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 2, 2012)

Only Ski would do that lool

u watchin marvel stream as well bro?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 2, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 2, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Only Ski would do that lool
> 
> u watchin marvel stream as well bro?



yea im inbetween marvel and tekken.

edit: lol stream-AE = Chess, Tekken = Checkers, Mahvel = 52 Card Pickup


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 2, 2012)

damn I gotta hop online so i can win the next ttt2 nec finals


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 2, 2012)

Virtua Fighter = Go/Baduk/Weiqi


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 2, 2012)

THE GOA!!!!!!!!!

OHHHHHHHHH CAAAANADAA!!!


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 3, 2012)

yipes had to switch to them whiteboys


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 3, 2012)

DAMN CHRIS G


----------



## Lulu (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi guys. I got darkstalkers night warriors on that winkawaks emulator. Luv the game but i got one problem. Cant find a site with movelists written in easy to understand format. Please recommend me a site to get movelist's. Thanks.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 8, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> Hi guys. I got darkstalkers night warriors on that winkawaks emulator. Luv the game but i got one problem. Cant find a site with movelists written in easy to understand format. Please recommend me a site to get movelist's. Thanks.



You should play Vampire Savoir instead. Its more popular and it has an online community


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 8, 2012)

And play Vsav on GGPO.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 8, 2012)

Okay i will check for vampire savior. Thanks.


----------



## Tash (Dec 13, 2012)

Juicebox Abel is streaming... KOF????


----------



## Lulu (Dec 14, 2012)

Is there any way to play classic arcade fight games online? I lack competition here in my school.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 14, 2012)

^GGPO          .


----------



## Lulu (Dec 15, 2012)

Whats ggpo?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 15, 2012)

wii remote motionplus


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 31, 2012)

So what are my fighter friends playing lately? Finally got my BBCS:EX Back, so much fun :33


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 31, 2012)

Im kinda wondering when they are going to port Chrono Phantasma to something other than the Ps3


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 31, 2012)

It's not even on PS3 yet though.  Only on arcade right now.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 1, 2013)

Chrono phantasma just came out for arcade in Japan. My guess is it'll be on systems for America and Japan later this year; both ps3 and 360


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 1, 2013)

Also, we need to edit the page some; give me some of the things all the fighters need to know; the streaming sites, etc etc


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 2, 2013)

GGAC gets the console update to AC+R in spring.

Chances are Arc isn't going to compete with themselves, so they probably won't release a console port of CP until at least summer.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 2, 2013)

TeenRyu said:


> Also, we need to edit the page some; give me some of the things all the fighters need to know; the streaming sites, etc etc



Streams (stolen from SRK's Stream thread):

East Coast

    TeamSpooky -  or someone fix'd it - Everything from Big Two weeklies on Wednesday nights to big major tournaments.
    8WayRun -  - East coast weeklies like "The Break", and lots of other smaller events. You'll see MarlinPie, MrQuotes, Josh Wong, 10stars, occasionally ChrisG and others here.
    The House of Crack -  - Bum, RayRay, SmoothViper and a ton of other NY players stream here on occasion. Also great stream chat usually. Bum knows all and takes questions from stream monsters.
    Angry Scar - twitch.tv/angryscar - Green Ace, Flocker, Marvelo & Pain
    Xanadu -  or  - Maryland hype! They stream weeklies and get really loud about games. Popular players include DJ Huoshen, Unknown, Meep and SteveH.
    FunkyP -  - The Atlanta scene. They stream weeklies and monthlies.
    OptionSelect -  - Lots of great weeklies from South Florida typically on Mondays and Thursdays. You'll see players like Flash Metroid, Ryan Hunter, and some of their local competition like Dark Hokage, Mr. Sinister, Green Ace. Ryan also does a weekly show called The Breakdown which is really good.
    MiamiFGC -  - Many of the same South Florida players who play on OptionSelect's stream often stream casual sets on this channel.

West Coast

    LevelUp -  - The Run Back on Thursday nights! One of the biggest weeklies. They also do majors. Main players are the So Cal players like Combofiend, Clockwork, Justin Wong occasionally, Richard Nguyen, Fanatiq, KillerKai and more.
    IPlayWinner -  - They do weeklies like Starbase late on Wednesday nights and plenty of special events/majors. You'll see players like Filipino Champ, KBeast, Chrisis, Dacidbro, Honzo Gonzo and others on their weeklies. Lot of these guys post here, so troll them 
    SRKLive -  - The home of TNT, Thursday Night Throwdown. More NorCal action.
    FinestKO -  - More San Francisco streaming. They do occasional MVC3 events too like Ramnation, FTX fights and other stuff.
    The Box Arena -  - San Diego streams and events. This is where Viscant and DiosX play/commentate.
    FGTV -  and  - F. Champ, Shady K, Ricky Ortiz and PR Rog are sharing a house and streaming fighting games constantly. They've been running "Fraud Free Fridays" lately, which you should definitely check out.
    Offcast -  - Weeklies at University of Cali, Irvine, and they also help with LevelUp events and majors.
    IEBattleGrounds -  - This SoCal stream shows casuals and the occasional tournament, mostly the same names and faces you'll see at Wednesday Night Fights/The Run Back.
    Seattle Foot Clan -  - From the Seattle area streaming weekly tourneys on Tuesdays with casuals on Fridays.
    UnitEightySeven -  - From Long Beach, Southern California. Features RoyalFlush, LL.ND, Airtola, and others. Check in on Fridays.
    San Diego FGC (sandiegofgc.com) -  - Streaming SD's finest every Monday

Not the East Coast or West Coast

    ArcadeUFO -  - Austin Texas, weekly ranbats for MVC3, and the occasional special event.
    AmalgameTV -  - Stream from Japan that's often on MVC3.
    Toronto Top Tiers -  - Toronto's main streaming channel. Get your fill of Canadian hype.
    Armhouse -  - The main UK/Europe stream. They stream weekly MVC3 tournaments on Thursdays and archive footage athttp://www.youtube.com/user/Hakf.
    The Chicago Scene -  - Thursday night casuals or tournaments! Midwest action!
    STLBarWarz -  - Monday night locals, monthly Wednesday nights. 7PMCST
    Boom Gorillas -  - TEXAS!
    Black eye stream - 
    Finalroundbats -http://www.twitch.tv/finalroundbats
    The mixupnight - 
    Joker's Maple Syrup Factory - 
    Mexico's streams


    Australia


----------



## Joker J (Jan 3, 2013)

Can't forget about . 24/7 open lobby  stream for SF AE12


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 3, 2013)

twitchtv.com/st1ckbug

if you like not capcom

I'll edit back with Min's/bootclappers twitch pages later, they stream cool poverty games, too.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 3, 2013)

Has Min even streamed recently?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 3, 2013)

he streamed the high stakes GG tournament

and he streams Vsav, no? I hardly ever watch streams anymore, but if they still run Skillionare, I think he streams that.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 3, 2013)

Wait, st1ckbug's stream isn't in that list?  Smh, SRK.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 3, 2013)

I hardly see him in my followed list.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 4, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Wait, st1ckbug's stream isn't in that list?  Smh, SRK.



Um, if you note the streams listed, it's basically streams that play Capcom games, and maybe a seldom something different.

Streams that cater to the 'something different' crowd get no love on srk


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jan 4, 2013)

bbq sauce said:


> he streamed the high stakes GG tournament
> 
> and he streams Vsav, no? I hardly ever watch streams anymore, but if they still run Skillionare, I think he streams that.



same here. The only time I watch streams are majors and occasionaly casual streams.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 4, 2013)

bbq sauce said:


> Um, if you note the streams listed, it's basically streams that play Capcom games, and maybe a seldom something different.
> 
> Streams that cater to the 'something different' crowd get no love on srk


I'll be honest and say I didn't look closely at the list, I just copied and pasted everything that wasn't "FGC personalities" or whatever the last category was.  I figured his would be on there, since he does stream at majors.

Should have guessed otherwise.


----------



## Mirrow (Jan 5, 2013)

What arcade sticks do you guys use? Any recommendations?


----------



## delirium (Jan 6, 2013)

Fuck around on a  these days. They're pretty god damned sweet. I was playing on the original Madcatz TE stick that came out when SFIV first dropped. I don't think I can go back to stick, but if I got a new one I'd probably get a  from Eightarc since it's the same price as a TE but dual modded.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 9, 2013)

Soooo...EVO2013 lineup:

UMvC3
SSFIV: 2012
TTT2
SFxT 2013
KoFXIII
P4A

The last game is going to be People's Choice, decided by donations.  Here are the available games:

Super Smash Bros. Melee
Guilty Gear XX Accent Core +R
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Soul Calibur V
Dead or Alive 5
Divekick
BlazBlue: Chrono Phantasma
Injustice: Gods Among Us
Skullgirls
PlayStation All-Stars Battle Royale
Street Fighter III: 3rd Strike
VIRTUA FIGHTER 5 FINAL SHOWDOWN
Capcom vs. SNK 2
Super Street Fighter II Turbo
Melty Blood Actress Again Current Code
MLP: Fighting is Magic
Darkstalkers 3 (Vampire Savior)

Currently, MLP is leading in donations.  Yes I'm serious.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 9, 2013)

Melty would be a cluster fuck. having to have that many lap tops running a game that was only sold in bundle w/ an anime blu ray you had to import, would mean using illegal copies, which evo does not support. having it there is not more than a gesture. an attempt to say "hey, MB players, we give a darn".. knowing damn well if it comes to donation it stands no chance. I'd love to see it win just to see how they'd scramble to get it together, or how they'd cop out

BBCP has no console date yet iirc, so who knows if it's even possible.

VSAV/CvS2 would be amazing, but, not pull more than 100 ppl and nobody would care, despite how great they are.

GGACPR would be my choice if I were planning to go. But, I'm not because fuck evo.

I'm highly tempted to make steady donations out of my check every 2 weeks for MLP though just in spite.

That being said I have to laugh in the face of this Player's Choice being decided by donations. The overwhelming majority of people donating will be people not even going. That's viewer's choice, not player's choice. If it were player's choice, you'd make the choice upon preregistering for evo or something to that effect. 

It's super ironic that Ponder made a post on SRK to end the raffles because it's not a good look for the community, and now Evo staff is basically raffling off the Player's Choice game. 

Evo used to have a certain prestige about it - it was the biggest FG tournament in the world, and it was founded by players, for players. Now it's sold out itself to people who don't even compete.

I'll never attend another evo again.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2013)

Raffles for charity are different tho. I'm sure SRK/EVO will skive some, but ye.

Fuck SFxT2013 though. Only included because CapCom's giving them money.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 9, 2013)

The "Joey Cuellar McRib Fund" is not a real charity.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jan 9, 2013)

My thoughts about the line up...

UMvC3 - This is a given seeing how Marvel even surpassed Street Fighter in terms of views and entrants. Will be interested in this.

SSFIV: 2012 - Another obvious choice games does attract international players. IMO this game is stale and boring to watch. 

TTT2 -  Another given seeing how this is the most popular non capcom fighter right now and its the prime 3D fighter. Although i don't really care for it much though.

SFxT 2013 - This says "Capcom paid us to put this in the lineup" all over.. IDC if the new version is good or not it doesn't deserve a spot at evo

MK9 - Seriously at evo again? I mean i was sure Injustice was going to replace MK now that its been a while since it came back. Dont really care either i just hope the scene supports their game

KOF - The only game that im actually made myself debate whether i should to evo or not. Grand Finals were hype and i can't wait for Bala to get his runback.

P4A - Honestly im happy about this. At least there is an anime game. 

If i'm going I will sign up for KOF and P4. Most likey Mahvel if i feel like it. 

Honestly If MLP wins and is at EVO i will be annoyed that actual great games wont make it


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 9, 2013)

the MLP game is getting over actual fighting games yet MLP is just a current dumb fad and the game isn't even finished

what the hell


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 9, 2013)

UMvC3 also made it in over a lot of actual fighting games, as well.

ck


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 9, 2013)

yeah but that's UMvC3

I'd take it over a pony game


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jan 9, 2013)

10 bucks the people who donated for MLP wont even show up


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 9, 2013)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> 10 bucks the people who donated for MLP wont even show up


the one who does is this guy



yeah I bet he plays fighters


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2013)

bbq sauce said:


> The "Joey Cuellar McRib Fund" is not a real charity.



Why do you hate titties, Andy? Why?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 9, 2013)

bbq sauce said:


> UMvC3 also made it in over a lot of actual fighting games, as well.
> 
> ck


Haha yeah I know ri-HEYWAITAMINUTE.

I think Melee's got this though, honestly.


----------



## Eki (Jan 9, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Soooo...EVO2013 lineup:
> 
> UMvC3
> SSFIV: 2012
> ...



No        KOF?


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 9, 2013)

Eki said:
			
		

> No        KOF?


KOFXIII and MK9 are also confirmed games.

I'm actually kind of surprised that Playstation All-Stars Battle Royale wasn't a shoe-in considering Sony's history with sponsoring EVO.

As far as the whole Player's Choice thing goes, I certainly don't mind money going to a good cause, but the implied premise of the winning title being from the community that cares the most about their game is blatantly false. It's all about which scene has the deepest pockets.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2013)

I really hope PSASBR doesn't make it in, that game is boring as shit.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 9, 2013)

Eki said:


> No        KOF?


Whoops, thought I put KoF.  Fixed.  Thanks.


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 9, 2013)

Final Ultima said:


> I'm actually kind of surprised that Playstation All-Stars Battle Royale wasn't a shoe-in considering Sony's history with sponsoring EVO.


kinda glad it isn't actually

it's not a bad game, just not a lot of variety for it's type of fighter


----------



## Eki (Jan 9, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Whoops, thought I put KoF.  Fixed.  Thanks.



No prob. I just figured it would be weird without it this year since it was pretty hype last year.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jan 9, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if they took it out imo


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 10, 2013)

I love, titties, Davey.. Just not Mr. Wizard's pair..



Sol_Blackguy said:


> 10 bucks the people who donated for MLP wont even show up


The majority of donations for the game, like all donations made to the 'FGC', will be made by stream viewers. Nobody attending is going to donate to have a game in the line up, then have to pay to play it.

The whole donations thing is more realistically a "stream monsters pay to see the game you want to see" type of thing. The cause it goes to isn't what bothers me, I like the idea.. I just hate that they're not-so-openly allowing the event to become tailored toward the viewer, over the player.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2013)

, don't think this is about Mr Wizard's righteous knockers. xD


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 10, 2013)

The implication I'm making is that big (really big) homey will be skimming a share off the top and purchasing McRibs with it


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh yeah, that's definitely gonna happen. Still, we could always call the IRS up with shenanigans.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 10, 2013)

I wanted Guilty in the lineup over Persona to be honest.  As long as that wins Player Choice everything will be right with the world.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2013)

Guilty would just be 'free money here' for the Japanese. Just like how B2/BC is 'Chris G's weekly rent money collection'.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 10, 2013)

Hangat?r said:


> Guilty would just be 'free money here' for the Japanese. Just like how B2/BC is 'Chris G's weekly rent money collection'.



News flash: every game played here currently, besides ST, and Marvel, are free money for Japan and sometimes Korea.

I guess in KoF though, it's Korea/Mexico, but still..

P4/GG/BB/MB

we have a small handful of players who can compete with them, but, aren't likely to beat them.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 10, 2013)

Tekken isn't free money, tbh.  Plenty of American players have beaten Koreans/Japanese for money before, and we can do it again.  Which is weird considering they all have a head start on us.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm hoping for BB: CP, really hoping for it.

Though GGACwpuld b good as well


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 10, 2013)

CP probably won't even be out before EVO though.  x_x


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jan 10, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I wanted Guilty in the lineup over Persona to be honest.  As long as that wins Player Choice everything will be right with the world.



I hoped so as well but i kinda expected it.

- Persona is the current anime game right now 
- Persona is new while Guilty Gear has been at evo many times before 
- Persona would get more entrants any ways 

ah well at least the anime crowd is getting something at least.

If i find money to go to evo i will bring the Narukami to evo( and get bodied)


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 13, 2013)

Ggs dreikoo, if you still post here

My kid woke up and came looking for me in the middle of the last match, sorry about that

Tbh I was tired of the connection and your 'style' of play so I just shit the system off


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 15, 2013)

EVO donation drive standings and whatnot:

So I just dialed down the joke on page 7623.

Guilty Gear in (technically) 3rd place.  Only about $700 behind the first place, which is Melee.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 21, 2013)

played GG w/ humans in non-netplay environment last night

fuck this game's netcode in its cheesehole. forreal though.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 22, 2013)

I really hope GG makes it into Evo.  From the time I've spent in practice mode with HOS, I  def could get into it and have a ton of fun.  But as of late no one really cares enough to play.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2013)

Skullgirls fighting hard, but just can't compete with Smash, I should donate some more.

>Skullgirls beating MLP

Impossibru


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 22, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I really hope GG makes it into Evo.  From the time I've spent in practice mode with HOS, I  def could get into it and have a ton of fun.  But as of late no one really cares enough to play.



It will be there regardless of the main game line up.

Sucks you live close to NJ but not close enough to commute, though, it's still the game we like best.


Sephiroth said:


> Skullgirls fighting hard, but just can't compete with Smash, I should donate some more.
> 
> >Skullgirls beating MLP
> 
> Impossibru



Seems like bronies/trolls, front loaded the donations for it, but then they dried up.

Smash community got mom and dad's money flowing heavy into that donation pot.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 22, 2013)

bbq sauce said:


> It will be there regardless of the main game line up.
> 
> Sucks you live close to NJ but not close enough to commute, though, it's still the game we like best.


Well question is, are you even further north than The Break?  Because that's about 2 hours for me.  So if you closer than that, it's not that big a deal.  Maybe not close enough to play all the time, but close to play every once in a while.  Better than nothing.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm right next to Philly actually. The break is like 1.5 hours from me, you could probably get up to this area in like 45 minutes maybe less

Maybe one time when stickbug and some others are gonna come over

only thing though, is we usually run things like 8pm - 1am 

if you're cool w/ that then I don't mind


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2013)

FGC = cheap babystting


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah that's cool by me.  I can always leave early if I want, after all.  

I should probably learn some Guilty neutral game now.  I don't even remember half of what I was looking at in videos either.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 31, 2013)

So anyone playing SFxT 2013?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 31, 2013)

Holy shit, you're still alive Duy?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 31, 2013)

Duy Nguyen said:


> So anyone playing SFxT 2013?



roflz

fuck no


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 31, 2013)

That shit was a completely mess that shouldn't be touched with a 20-feet long pole. No way.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 31, 2013)

*@ Hangat?r:* Hahaha, yea. Haven't really played fighting games in a while, but I still stream monster it up and stay updated with stuff. Mostly playing a lot of Dota2 with my friends but I do plan to get back into some Marvel and/or SFxT.

*@ bbq sauce:* Dude, top players are saying it's a good game in their twitter. It HAS to be good. =P


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 31, 2013)

Ugh, MOBA. One genre I could never get into. Didn't help that my first was the one with the most toxic community, AKA LoL.

Top players were praising the shit out of SFxT before release, too. Ricky Ortiz called it better than CvS2. xD


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 1, 2013)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ bbq sauce:* Dude, top players are saying it's a good game in their twitter. It HAS to be good. =P



lol'd

I just can't get into the game. I have heard the 2013 patch made it better, I donno though. I hate the look and the feel of it in general.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 5, 2013)

yea so i played 2013 today, and realized that kazuya has a real just frame ewgf, I might get back into this game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2013)

Hangat?r said:


> Ugh, MOBA. One genre I could never get into. Didn't help that my first was the one with the most toxic community, AKA LoL.



LoL actually has the better community between it and Dota and HoN, haha...


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2013)

Given the Annie-set, I'ma have to take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 6, 2013)

Hangat?r said:


> Given the Annie-set, I'ma have to take that with a grain of salt.


That's because I am playing it quite a bit at the moment, nothing to do with the community persay, just the game I prefer at the moment.

We talking skill or player attitude? 

Dota and HoN has the larger abundance of better players, but way more rage quitters/leavers and teammates acting like assholes in general.

Played Dota for about 5 years before LoL, it's the worst community of any online game ever. Most of them went to HoN because it was a direct Dota clone unlike LoL which is different.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 6, 2013)

Also Skullgirls is kinda sorta an Evo game now, yay. :33


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2013)

So SkullGirls IndieGoGo already raised 170k of the 150k goal. Good shit, FGC.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah tis insane, and still climbing.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2013)

I wanna see some more male chars tho.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2013)

Well Big Band is a good start.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 26, 2013)

Hangat?r said:


> So SkullGirls IndieGoGo already raised 170k of the 150k goal. Good shit, FGC.


This support was from more than just the FGC. The EVO drive would be a more accurate representation of FGC support. 

Not trying to nitpick, but I just want people to recognize that SG's base isn't just players of the FGC. 


Hangat?r said:


> I wanna see some more male chars tho.


Then spread the word to raise more for additional DLC characters.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2013)

Very true, the casual crowd, voice actors, Zone, artists, and even people who never played Skullgirls are showing support to the game.

It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 27, 2013)

I almost got out of my pool at Winterbrawl.  T_T


----------



## LayZ (Mar 1, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I almost got out of my pool at Winterbrawl.  T_T


Marvel, I'm assuming?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 2, 2013)

Yessir.  Was like...2 matches away from Loser's Finals in my pool.  Would have landed me in top 32 smh.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 6, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Yessir.  Was like...2 matches away from Loser's Finals in my pool.  Would have landed me in top 32 smh.



I know that feel.

I was like 2-3 matches to getting out of pools for SF4 back in Evo2k10.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 8, 2013)

It's cool.  ECT I'm going in.

bbq, you gonna be there?  :33


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 9, 2013)

depends -

if GGACPR is out by then - I'ma do my damnedest to be there

if we're still waiting on console patch - I probably won't bother.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2013)

Big Band's VA is gdlk.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 10, 2013)

bbq sauce said:


> depends -
> 
> if GGACPR is out by then - I'ma do my damnedest to be there
> 
> if we're still waiting on console patch - I probably won't bother.


But there's gonna be a GG tournament regardless.  : (


----------



## Stringer (Jul 16, 2013)

Yo, EVO was dope.

I especially liked KOF and SF4 finals, a ton of great matches.

Many of my favorite players were pinned against each other, eh, got pretty hard to pick a side at some point.


----------



## deathgod (Jul 16, 2013)

Haven't watched a lot of Evo's but if Justin Wong had won in Marvel I'm sure that would have been one of the best moments in its history.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 16, 2013)

In his carrier at the very least. After eliminating ChrisG from the tournament a successful comeback against Flocker in grand finals would have been legendary. Dropped his combo at the worst possible time.

Reynald on the other hand didn?t choke.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 17, 2013)

Watching Justin climb his way through Top8 was so awesome. The whole room was so explosive. I wish he wasn't so greedy and/or showboating and just pressed S into Super on Zero. He's gonna have to hold that one for a loooong time.

Didn't care so much about SF4 once Daigo lost. I was way too bummed out after that to care. PR Rog also played like a goof during the Hakan match. Not being familiar with the matchup is one thing, but playing like an idiot is another.

Thank goodness Injustice and the KI demo was right between Melee and Marvel. Gave me and my friends ample time to go grab a buffet meal and head back just in time for Marvel.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 17, 2013)

Daigo's consecutive DPs cost him his matches, I'm all about trusting  your instincts but he fucked up. There way more entertaining players  beside him this EVO.

And man, SFxT/Injustice finals were such a borefest.

I wasn't too interested in MvC until ChrisG was sent to the loser brackets.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 17, 2013)

I watched Evo with a bunch of friends this year, streaming it through Twitch on a 360. Was a lot of fun.

I didn't arrive on Sunday until just before Marvel started, so I missed KoF, Injustice, and Melee, but I heard Melee and KoF were both pretty hype so I might watch the recorded matches some time.

Marvel finals were fantastic, so many heroes this year.

Based JWong with the insane comebacks and almost taking the whole thing against all odds.

Based Cloud living the dream of all online warriors, amazing Dante play, and eliminating FChamp.

Based Angelic showing what dat Shuma can do.

SF4 was also great.

Haitani styling with Makoto, Rog having a good run but losing out to Infiltration with his pocket Hakan, Tokido showing Infiltration who the best Akuma is, and Xian taking it all with Gen.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 17, 2013)

I wish I went. Need to go to Vegas and experience first-hand that feeling of sitting in that crowd during finals, at the epicenter of hype. Sure, I’ve been in a couple of tournaments here but EVO is just something else. I might go next year if I’m not broke.

That being said, I do confirm, KOF finals was godlike. Woo’s Kim was pretty exciting to watch, his performance was dominating throughout the tournament -- but there was no stopping Reynald. Guy climbed his way out of losers brackets, defeated the defending champ, and made an impressive comeback in grand finals. 

Mad props to him.

Got in Woo’s head in that last set. 

I'll rewatch some of the EVO matches later this week


----------



## Scizor (Jul 17, 2013)

Evo was awesome, though I've only watched Melee and a bit of KoF.

I missed everything on the last day though, except for the grand finals of Melee (which I didn't watch live).
Does anyone know who beat Dr. PeePee and M2K?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 17, 2013)

I have to say Marvel was the star of Evo, best matches in Marvel 3's entire history.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 17, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Evo was awesome, though I've only watched Melee and a bit of KoF.
> 
> I missed everything on the last day though, except for the grand finals of Melee (which I didn't watch live).
> Does anyone know who beat Dr. PeePee and M2K?


Wobbles sent Mr. PeePee in losers, then Mango eliminated him from the tournament. M2K was beaten by Hungrybox and eliminated by Armada.

A list of all the results can be found here.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2013)

Mango's run through finals was glorious.

All of EVO should still be in the archives of srkevo 1-3.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 17, 2013)

Haitani makes me wanna learn Makoto.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 18, 2013)

Yo, I'm still buggin' off how hype Evo was this year.  I've watched the replays of Marvel at least 4 times since Sunday.  I was so disappointed when Justin Wong went for that infinite during the last game.  Dude is still a legend, needless to say.

I was digging the PR Rog vs Infiltration matches so much.  It was like when you hear about computers or robots trying to handle logical paradoxes.  Infiltration couldn't comprehend what PR Rog was doing and I expected Infiltration's head to explode or something.  PR Rog is a nut.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 30, 2013)

Does anybody still netplay Vampire?

If you're on PSN you should add me!


----------



## dalivingtribunal (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm running that injustice

yo wasnt final fantasy XIII-2 suppose to be a fighting game?


----------



## Lulu (Aug 12, 2013)

I was so upset to see my favourite daigo lose. I also feel pr balrog deserved to have finished in top 3. Dude was very impressive. With that said, xian was boss. Dude was so patient against all the akuma zoning techniques. 
I enjoyed ssf4ae evo finals. 
Umvc3 too. I have noticed wong is a comeback king beside being a superb player. Too bad he missed an execution and it cost him game point.


----------



## Lulu (Aug 12, 2013)

Stringer said:


> In his carrier at the very least. After eliminating ChrisG from the tournament a successful comeback against Flocker in grand finals would have been legendary. Dropped his combo at the worst possible time.
> 
> Reynald on the other hand didn?t choke.



The dude who choked against reynald ... I still wonder how he lost it. Hope he doesn't take it too bad.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone see the exhibition match where daigo 10-0 xian? Was shocked.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 9, 2013)

Luey said:


> Anyone see the exhibition match where daigo 10-0 xian? Was shocked.


forreal?
link?


----------



## Lulu (Sep 9, 2013)

bbq sauce said:


> forreal?
> link?



[Youtube]Va7lYoUL3bo[/youtube]
[Youtube]3DVa7lYoUL3bo[/youtube]


----------



## Lulu (Sep 9, 2013)

Glad the beast still got it. 
Though he did say he studied xian extensively prior to match.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 10, 2013)

So I read recently how xian earns his bread from winning tourneys. Is it a bad thing when one as a young lad earns his pay from prize money on esports(in this case fighting games)? I ask cos lots of folks don't respect that decision. 
I personally love & respect xian and really just feel if he invests his prize money well from tourneys he won't have to worry bout finances  much in the future. 
>?


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 11, 2013)

So after events of the past EVO-- we look to future releases. 


Thoughts on Blazblue going full sony? 


How happy are you for the new guilty gear? 


How do you feel about another street fighter remake? 


When do you think "Tekken X Street Fighter" will finally appear? 


Any other fighting games anyone is hype about? 




Also in other news.. 



*Spoiler*: __ 







Kokonoe is Finally gonna be fucking playable. SO FUCKING HYPE.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 11, 2013)

Hyped for killer instinct reboot. 
I wouldn't mind another street fighter game. I do mind if sagat gets more moves nerfed . (Don't wanna rant bout it but really he should not be nerfed )

Tekken X sf may be ready next year. Haven't heard much news from the game.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 12, 2013)

Luey said:


> So I read recently how xian earns his bread from winning tourneys. Is it a bad thing when one as a young lad earns his pay from prize money on esports(in this case fighting games)? I ask cos lots of folks don't respect that decision.
> I personally love & respect xian and really just feel if he invests his prize money well from tourneys he won't have to worry bout finances  much in the future.
> >?



How much is really caking though? if you took first at EVERY major in the U.S, you probably wouldn't even crack 30 thou. I know he plays all over the globe, but I doubt it's much different in other countries. Combine that with the cost of his travel.. he probably isn't making that much. 

If it's enough to support his lifestyle, then props to him.. but there will come a time the esports bubble, especially the FGC side, bursts and we get sent back to the days 100-200 man majors. IMO a real job seems a lot more consistent.



TeenRyu said:


> So after events of the past EVO-- we look to future releases.
> 
> 
> Thoughts on Blazblue going full sony?
> ...


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Sep 12, 2013)

bbq sauce said:
			
		

> Any other fighting games anyone is hype about?
> I'd like to try Chaos Code



Good choice.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 12, 2013)

So there's Daigo vs. Infiltration exhibition at TGS tomorrow, I'm pretty hyped for it.

As for future releases, I played Guilty Gear XX a while back and really liked Baiken, I'm considering picking up Xrd when it comes out.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 13, 2013)

^You could pick up GGAC+ right now for 15 on PSN/360 - if you have PSN/and willing to buy Japanese PSN cards, you can get the most recent update, GGAC+R. 


Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Good choice.



Have you played, it? If so, how is it? I'm mainly focused on +R right now though, not sure how much time I'd be willing to dedicate to Chaos Code


----------



## Stringer (Sep 13, 2013)

Aw man, that feeling when you realize you still have an xbox :/

Still though, thanks for the heads up. I'm downloading the demo as I speak.

I will probably buy the full game when I get my next pay check


----------



## Lulu (Sep 13, 2013)

My money is on infiltration if he uses akuma & daigo uses ryu.  
Other wise my money on daigo.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 13, 2013)

Yeah Umehara's been having a hard time with akuma players. His track record against Infiltration so far's not one to boast about, although from what I hear he's been hard at work and really wanted square off with Infiltration again. So who knows the beast might surprise us.

Haitani's matches in the Capcom Cup qualifier will also be exciting to watch.

A shame Sako isn't one of the participants though, I'm loving his Evil Ryu right now.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 13, 2013)

True that. 
Is Laugh(infiltrations training partner) participating in the cup?
Haitani uses makoto right?


----------



## Stringer (Sep 14, 2013)

That's right, and his makoto's just really amazing to look at. :]

Laugh won't attend the tournament afaik.

And shoot, was pretty sure the exhibition matches were going to be today.

Looks like it's actually next week, oh well.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 14, 2013)

Hmmm. Its gonna be an interesting match. Daigo of late showed his also very capable of studying,downloading & shutting down his opponent like infiltration. 

Shame laugh ain't playing the cup. The guy is an excellent ryu player. Hated how he & his buddy where pitted against each other in top 16 losers. Such a sad match. He might have made top 3 if he progressed to final 8. 

Haitani has impeccable use of makoto. Makes me wanna main her. 

Inbetween been tryna youtube-link that evo moment when daigo parried wongs attacks & did a comeback. Can you help me? :33


----------



## Stringer (Sep 14, 2013)

Sure, here. Fast-forward to 2:40.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 14, 2013)

That moment is pure gold. 

TFC '13 kicked off today


----------



## SionBarsod (Sep 21, 2013)

From TGS we've got some Blazblue gameplay

1. Kokonoe gameplay

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8jGGkxUcJ4[/YOUTUBE]


2. Kagura Astral

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mRF8BX-rrc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 21, 2013)

Now I don't know if this will be worth mentioning again but 2D fighters are my main fetish so I'm gonna keep a look out for this.


----------



## SionBarsod (Sep 22, 2013)

Kokonoe vs terumi

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2sxke_7Yyk[/YOUTUBE]

Kokonoe vs. Kagura

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-BPFnVJhWw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 23, 2013)

Yoooo, dat Terumi win action.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 25, 2013)

Now I wanna play blazblue.


----------



## SionBarsod (Sep 25, 2013)

I've already got my japanese copy of Chronophantasma pre ordered.


----------



## SionBarsod (Sep 26, 2013)

That name...that's gotta be a parody somehow

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Toe2yX7nqU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 26, 2013)

Who the fuck is Sho Minazuki? 

Also Im excited to play as power ranger Yukari as long as she plays like Hawkeye, if not Ill stick with Chie


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2013)

I think Sion's vid is calling out NJPW's G1 Climax tourny that just happened.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 26, 2013)

The second season of _Mortal Kombat: Legacy_ started, all ten episodes came out today. I enjoyed the first one quite a lot, and they seem to have amped the quality this season. 

Here's a playlist containing all the episodes: X

Right now I'm on the second episode, and insofar it's a fun watch.

For overview:


----------



## Lulu (Sep 28, 2013)

Mk legacy. I'm in


----------



## Stringer (Sep 28, 2013)

Overall this season mostly builds up the  next one, 

none the less it's fairly good. ^^

Kenshi, Scorpion/Subzero and  Jhonny Cage's moments were my favorite parts.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 29, 2013)

Is liu kang bad in this one? The trailer suggests so imo.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 29, 2013)

Yea he joins Shang Tsung's sides for reasons I won't spoil, I'm guessing he will flip sides again during the course of the next season. His story arc this season could have been handled better, Stryker and him were the least interesting characters to be honest.


----------



## Lulu (Oct 11, 2013)

So does anyone here play any old school cps2 fighting games online? I wouldn't mind. 

In other news team japan kicked team usa ass in canada cup ssf4ae.


----------



## SionBarsod (Oct 11, 2013)

Luey said:


> So does anyone here play any old school cps2 fighting games online? I wouldn't mind.
> 
> In other news team japan kicked team usa ass in canada cup ssf4ae.



I used to play CPS2 games, never online though and it's been a while so I'm rusty. Last CPS game I played online was Jojo a year and a half ago on GGPO


----------



## Lulu (Oct 11, 2013)

SionBarsod said:


> I used to play CPS2 games, never online though and it's been a while so I'm rusty. Last CPS game I played online was Jojo a year and a half ago on GGPO



Well my system is old & can so far only handle any game pre 2010. So I play a lot of retro games. So I'm not too rusty. 
But please,can you enlighten me how ggpo works? Connection speed & all? pek
Hope some time you come around to playing.


----------



## SionBarsod (Oct 22, 2013)

So guys...Litchi strikes again.



Also NOL Noel is going to be DLC with her own arcade mode.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 23, 2013)

When are they going to reveal the fifth character for USF4?


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 23, 2013)

SionBarsod said:


> So guys...Litchi strikes again.
> 
> 
> 
> Also NOL Noel is going to be DLC with her own arcade mode.



So Old Noel is a whole different character? not just a costume?


----------



## Lulu (Oct 23, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> When are they going to reveal the fifth character for USF4?



I been wondering too. 
Was actually sad asura was not put into the roster even as non canon special appearance character


----------



## SionBarsod (Oct 23, 2013)

bbq sauce said:


> So Old Noel is a whole different character? not just a costume?



Not sure. Either she's Noel from the last games or just a costume switch. But she can switch between her CT-CSEX and her CP astral animations.

Also spoilers from dustloop


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Imperator and Phantom attack Ragna and Rachel near the beginning of the game. Relius says that the Imperator is keeping Phantom alive.


Kokonoe is the one who gives Noel and Makoto their new non-NOL outfits. She also built a new automaton named Minerva to protect Celica. Minerva looks pretty much identical to Nirvana, but with a black and white color scheme and red eyes.


Tenjo was the previous Imperator of the NOL and his full name was Tenjo Amanohokosaka, making him a descendant of Mei Amanohokosaka from XBlaze. For those unfamiliar with XBlaze, the Amanohokosaka family are from Wadatsumi and were tasked with preventing the resurrection of the Black Beast, which had once ravaged the world in the distant past.

Tenjo's soul is sealed inside the Nox Nyctores Phoenix: Rettenjou; he sealed his soul inside of it before Jin killed him, so all Jin killed was an empty shell. He did this to create an alternate method for activating Kushinada's Lynchpin. He left Rettenjou to Bang.

Kagura was another of Tenjo's disciples, and he's the one who has been protecting Tenjo's son, Homura Amanohokosaka, who is the true heir to the title of Imperator. Homura has the same voice actor as Mei Amanohokosaka from XBlaze. Screenshot here.


During the Six Heroes storyline, Hakumen and Trinity find Phantom/Nine and try to release her from the Imperator's control. Phantom's cloak is like a restraint, and when it's opened up she looks like a topless Nine, but covered in like a purple and black miasma with red glowing eyes. They aren't able to set her free. Near the end of the game, the Imperator unlocks her restraints and she fights Jubei.


Near the end of the game, Hakumen kills Terumi using his Time Killer technique, but Terumi kills Trinity as he's dying and her last words are "Kazuma..."


At the end of the game, The Imperator summons Amaterasu (that big, sattelite-like thing from the trailer) and tries to use the Nox Nyctores Highlander: Taka-Mikazuchi to destroy it. Rachel uses the Tsukuyomi Unit to shield it.

The final boss fight is Ragna versus Taka-Mikazuchi. If you watched the latest episode of Alter Memory you got a really clear look at its true, humanoid form; that's what you fight. Saya floats around and attacks you as well. The stage is huge and reminiscient of the final boss in MvsC2. Probably won't ever be playable.

The Imperator is actually an immortal being called Izanami, basically death incarnate, and it's possessing Saya. It's goal is to reduce everything to nothing.


At the very end of the game, the Imperator uses the sin of the world to create something called the Embryo, a big sphere with the black and red Black Beast coloration, which is apparantly used to create the true BlazBlue.


The final screen has the BlazBlue emblem in the background, Ragna's emblem on the left, and Nu's emblem on the right.

On top of that is some Engrish which says: "End there is the beginning. I have enclosed a contradiction of all. I beginning all. I will destroy everything. Is "Blue" I am. THE BLAZBLUE."

Behind that is the kanji 蒼炎の書, which says "Sapphire Codex." The kanji 蒼炎 literally means "Blue Blaze," and it's a term first appearing in XBlaze in relation to Zwei, one of the Ten Saints of the Magick Guild, and Nine and Celica's ancestor.


And also, various stuff from Japanese boards:

The Imperator and Terumi use the Spell of Crystalization to destroy Kushinada's Lynchpin.

When using the BlazBlue, there's the potential that it will damage other parallel worlds.

The Imperator apparantly feels Saya's devotion to Ragna.

If I'm reading this correctly, the loop was apparantly Amaterasu's doing, as it (she?) was waiting for a hero to emerge.

Relius apparantly wants to eliminate everything to create a world just for himself without any other 'human beings,' including even the Imperator.

As I mentioned, Tenjo was the former Imperator of the NOL, however Hazama took advantage of an attempted coup de tat and manipulated things to turn them all around, and Tenjo ended up being the one who was branded as traitor.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 23, 2013)

Makes me wonder if its like with Order Sol and Sol Badguy with Noel then.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 23, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> When are they going to reveal the fifth character for USF4?



They said a reveal is coming next week, might be the char.


----------



## SionBarsod (Oct 24, 2013)

Final Boss of BBCP's story mode


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bn_pE1Dt2JE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]KrUcZyQUl6Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SionBarsod (Nov 29, 2013)

Junpei, Yukari, and Sho specials with Instant Kills (except for Sho, he wont have one until the game updates him with his Persona)

Also the Instant Kill theme has been changed. It kinda fits for Junpei though

Link removed

Also is it just me or do the youtube tags not work?


----------



## Lulu (Nov 29, 2013)

Elena back up in that. Sweet.


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 2, 2013)

Still waiting for Capcom vs. SNK III.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 3, 2013)

Wouldn't hold my breath..

I'd like just to have it HD'ed and netplay added like they did with Vampire, tbh.

If they made a 3 it would just end up shitty and bad.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 3, 2013)

P4u having a non-shitty instant kill theme pleases me. The last one sucked so bad


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 3, 2013)

Meanwhile Tekken X Street Fighter seems to be going in a development hell.









.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 5, 2013)

And may it rot forever.  Amen.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 5, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> And may it rot forever.  Amen.



Headshot.

Cosmic are you gonna be at NEC? Mostly are you going to the event at the Copa Friday? I'ma come up for Friday night like I did w/ summer jam if you wanna say whattup play a few games or whatever.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 5, 2013)

SO I heard SF wanted a non shoto shoto.  You know, someone lacking fireballs and the horizontal line hurricane kick.  Can't think of any characters that fit that mod, better make a new one...









.








.
...not even once.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 5, 2013)

bbq sauce said:


> Headshot.
> 
> Cosmic are you gonna be at NEC? Mostly are you going to the event at the Copa Friday? I'ma come up for Friday night like I did w/ summer jam if you wanna say whattup play a few games or whatever.



Not going to be at Copa, driving to NEC with the homies after I get off work at 6:00.  Idk when we'll be there, but yeah you should stop by.  Idk if you still play BlazBlue, but we'll have that ChronoPhantasma in our room.  We can have ID mirrors.  I'll turn on +R just for you though if you're not down for that.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 5, 2013)

Fools out here stretching pages, spoiler that image damn.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 11, 2013)

The new killer instinct looks awesome. pek


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 11, 2013)

Yeah, if you're a fan of rock/paper/scissors and particle effects, I recommend it.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 11, 2013)

Still disapointed that Swamp Thing & John Constantine weren't in Injustice


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 12, 2013)

Luey said:


> The new killer instinct looks awesome. pek


not really


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 12, 2013)

The new Killer Instinct will probably appeal to Virtua Fighter players the most (or people that were too afraid to pick up VF) because they both have that whole rock/paper/scissors thing down pat.  Except Virtua Fighter's RPS is all in the neutral game while KI's is just during combos.


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]QZ_Gu4iokJE[/YOUTUBE]









Ivy has been dethroned


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 14, 2013)

Way too anime. 

And Ivy still has bigger tits.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 14, 2013)

Looks just right for Tekken though.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm really kinda tired of Street Fighter at this point. And what's up with Marvel vs Capcom 2 and UMvC3 being taken down from PSN and XBLA soon? More contract stuff between Marvel and Capcom?

Travis Beacham Tumblr


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 15, 2013)

Prepping for MvC4, obviously.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2013)

SionBarsod said:


> I'm really kinda tired of Street Fighter at this point. And what's up with Marvel vs Capcom 2 and UMvC3 being taken down from PSN and XBLA soon? More contract stuff between Marvel and Capcom?
> 
> Travis Beacham Tumblr



tha fuck? I wish I had the retail version of MVC2...


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 16, 2013)

I have BBCP now if anyone else has it and wants to play.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 16, 2013)

> Ultra Street Fighter IV’s fifth new character is female, says Capcom’s Yoshinori Ono. According to EventHubs, Ono teased the information during a stream for the Capcom Cup fighting game tournament this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Ono added that the character is not R. Mika from Street Fighter Alpha 3, which makes sense, since a prior hint from Capcom mentioned that the character in question has never appeared in a fighting game before.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 16, 2013)

No dicks everywhere?


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 16, 2013)

Capcom gonna shoot themselves in a leg by hyping this shit up and then letting everyone down with some crappy character.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 16, 2013)

I heard it's gonna be Dhalsim's daughter.


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 16, 2013)

Watch it be Eliza or something like that.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 16, 2013)

Dhalsim's daughter would be pretty rad.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah dhalsim's daughter's projectiles are spicy curry bowls.


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 17, 2013)

Is the end of Marvel Fighters coming? What will take it's place?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Time for Namco,Arcsys, and other fighters to shine




Link removed

And why the hell aren't the youtube tags working for me? Am I doing something wrong here?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2013)

Marvel is all about dem big budget movies now... They've gone hollywood to the point of no return... Capcom should focus on an all stars game or maybe Shonen Jump...


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 17, 2013)

Khris said:


> Marvel is all about dem big budget movies now... They've gone hollywood to the point of no return... Capcom should focus on an all stars game or maybe Shonen Jump...



Didn't Ono tweet about Capcom looking for people to work on a new fighter, and the hint for it was "All stars"? I can see USF4 doing well, but not well enough to be the only Capcom fighter out at the moment, not counting SfxT which is ass anyway. Perhaps they knew this shit was coming, especially since they don't have a lot of money in the bank. (Yet they spend all of the MH4 profits on mobile games..damn it.)

And I would kill for a SJ fighting game made by them. Would it be a 2v2 like Tatsunoko vs Capcom or a 3v3 like marvel? Hell it might even be a 1v1 fighter. I'd still play it.

I'd even be all for a SEGA fighter that's actually good. They have the characters for it.


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 20, 2013)

MMA trash talk 

Sho Minazuki's IK. This is the version of Sho with his Persona.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 30, 2013)

Our Spooby, who art in heaven, hallowed be thy stream. 
Thy monsters come. Thy will be done, on chat as it is in 
game. Give us this day our daily BnB's and forgive us our 
missed links, as we forgive those who mash out against us. 

And lead us not into 8.95, but deliver us from scrubdom. 
For thine is the blowups, the hype, and the FGC now and forever, 
Amen


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 1, 2014)

> *Tekken Director Wants To Announce At Least Two New Titles In 2014*
> 
> Tekken series director Katsuhiro Harada’s former rival Tomonobu Itagaki recently talked about finally releasing Devil’s Third next year, and while Harada has had his hands full with Namco Bandai’s recent burst of F2P games, he also talked to 4Gamer about focusing more on his main job and working on unannounced projects.
> 
> ...





Tekken 7 is now not so obscure a possibility


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 3, 2014)

> *Ultra Street Fighter IV’s Fifth Character Is Tied To The Street Fighter Comics*
> 
> Siliconera has another hint about the unannounced fifth character in Ultra Street Fighter IV. You can see her in the Street Fighter comics, a source teased to us. Let’s recap all of the other clues and see if that gives any idea who she might be and, yes, it’s a she.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lulu (Feb 5, 2014)

More fanservice for DOA5 lovers.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 5, 2014)

So guys. I know evo2014 is 4 months away but based on current plays so far,who is your money on in winning certain games? 
Currently for me:
SSF4 AE12 - Daigo or Infiltration. 
KOFXIII - madkof
KI - J. Wong
UMvC3 - J. Wong or Chris G. 
Well that's for games I watch often.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 11, 2014)

BB - LK over Japan

it's finally going to happen this year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]XUYX40kg4dA[/YOUTUBE]

I was looking more forward to this than StreetFighterSHITTekken.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 22, 2014)

This is good news. Not excited but happy to hear though.


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3EFoT-yvss[/YOUTUBE]

Honestly I'm amazed and kind of glad that they decided to do a 360 release in America. The first one had quite a few people playing it but with Chronophantasma and Xrd coming out I have to wonder if P4Ultimax will hold up as long or even longer than Persona 4 Arena did. This game is probably region locked like the last one was though


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 2, 2014)

Holy shit, this is awesome. Character version select announced for USF4 on an individual basis! Ultra Dudley vs Vanilla Sagat?! I really hope this will be balanced enough for tournament setting. (Besides (soft-)banning certain chars, like O. Sagat.) This is now a 191 character game.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOhECaPwsho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lulu (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow. A dream match up. I like this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2014)

I personally don't think it's a good idea. At this point they're just randomly adding features to make the game look appealing.


----------



## deathgod (Mar 3, 2014)

I haven't been keeping up with the gazillion editions of SFIV, so excuse my ignorance, but whats so great about this announcement? Are the differences between the characters in each edition enough to warrant this release? Just seems to me another money grab from Capcom.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 3, 2014)

Isn't every capcom game & DLC a money grabbing opportunity?


----------



## deathgod (Mar 3, 2014)

Luey said:


> Isn't every capcom game & DLC a money grabbing opportunity?



LOL so True. But this is like the 5th version of the same game. I'm getting tired of waiting on my CvS3 or SFA4


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2014)

deathgod said:


> I haven't been keeping up with the gazillion editions of SFIV, so excuse my ignorance, but whats so great about this announcement? Are the differences between the characters in each edition enough to warrant this release? Just seems to me another money grab from Capcom.



Yes, for someone who goes into the meta-game, these changes mean a lot. They can transfer a char from God-tier to shit-tier in one game from the next. If you're not remotely competitive in mind-set when it comes to fighting games, Ultra isn't worth it.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 4, 2014)

For casual players like me this change is good.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 6, 2014)

Ion't think vanilla sagat will be the same monster he was in vanilla though..


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2014)

I do. Vanilla SF4 was designed differently, they did more damage on the whole back then and V. Sagat is the king of beasts. Akuma will still counter him, 'sim too, but still. V. Ryu and V. Seth are beasts, too.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 7, 2014)

All these years watching naruto/bleach/op etc , we still have not learnt the lesson behind it. You can go against broken tier with low tier. Besides,if you can't beat a broken tier,join em.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 10, 2014)

Hangat?r said:


> I do. Vanilla SF4 was designed differently, they did more damage on the whole back then and V. Sagat is the king of beasts. Akuma will still counter him, 'sim too, but still. V. Ryu and V. Seth are beasts, too.


That is true, but overall - a lot of the tech that runs the game now was largely undiscovered back then. He'd be the best version of Sagat hands down. But considering the way offense has grown in SF4, I don't think he'd be dominating.

Vanilla Sagat dominated because most of the community wasn't as aware of the offensive spectrum of the game. A lot of link heavy combos weren't happening back then, when we were unaware of what plinking was, a lot of the dirtier mix ups weren't discovered, big counter hit set ups that now shit on os throw tech weren't as prominent, etc. In vanilla, a combo into knockdown Sagat meant ahe typically DPFADCed out and back to safety. Now we OS those. 

The days where Sagats could rest on the laurels of good spacing / fireball game are over.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2014)

Vanilla Akuma would probably be the best char, come to think. V. C. Viper and V. Fei Long were also reported to be undiscovered beasts.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2014)

fuck that shit.. any solid date on xrd on console yet?


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 10, 2014)

Nope it's still just sometime in 2014. Probably near the end of the year. Although I'm hoping for something like Late July or August myself


----------



## Imagine (Mar 10, 2014)

The ultimate select feature in USF4 will be offline only. 

Pretty damn happy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> Nope it's still just sometime in 2014. Probably near the end of the year. Although I'm hoping for something like Late July or August myself



I see 



Imagine said:


> The ultimate select feature in USF4 will be offline only.
> 
> Pretty damn happy.



Could do with non-ranked matches as well.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2014)

Imagine said:


> The ultimate select feature in USF4 will be offline only.
> 
> Pretty damn happy.


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh this is some MUGEN shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2014)

This is weird, I am the first to bash Capcom on their shit with SFIV, but I like this reveal while everyone is bitching about it. Oh God, am I a hipster?


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 17, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> Oh this is some MUGEN shit



+Rep to anyone willing to do a quick copy paste for me.

(source link is blocked on my jobs filter)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2014)

If you guessed the fifth Ultra Street Fighter IV character was Decapre give yourself a high claw! Decapre was first seen in Street Fighter Alpha 3 where she was revealed to be one of M. Bison’s Dolls. Decapre was also seen in the Street Fighter comics and is playable for the first time in Ultra Street Fighter IV. Decapre fights with scramble moves and attacks infused with psycho power.



Ultra Street Fighter IV also adds Elena, Hugo, Rolento, and Poison who were last seen in Street Fighter X Tekken.



Capcom has Ultra Street Fighter IV slated for release in June 2014. If you have Super Street Fighter IV or Super Street Fighter IV: Arcade Edition you can upgrade to Ultra for $14.99. Retail copies of Ultra Street Fighter IV will go on sale in August for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 for $39.99.



Update: Here’s a trailer showing what kind of damage Decapre can do to Cammy.


Read more at 

[YOUTUBE]dC-Hl33Xqpk[/YOUTUBE]

Dat Teleport.. Mahvel much?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]XfsKVOuEyow[/YOUTUBE]

Maximum Decapre


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 17, 2014)

YO

do I see rising overheads in that vid!?

gone @ Cammy with a teleport flip/command dash tho.. this game is gonna be retarded lol

edit: AND it looks like her DP hard-downs???


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 17, 2014)

Alright when I posted above I hadn't seen the trailer. Now that I've seen it I kinda take back what I said. Yeah there could have been other characters but this one doesn't look so bad.

But judging by those reactions in the comments, did people rage this much over Evil Ryu and Oni in Arcade Edition?

On the other hand it's best not to take comment sections seriously because a lot of people complaining probably don't even play the game and/or they're just stream monsters


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2014)

She's a charge char that's about 80% done at this point. None too happy about her, but eh.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 17, 2014)

I will be switching to this character if she's as strong as she looks though.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Mar 17, 2014)

The absolute silence of the crowd on her reveal killed me.  She actually looks a lot cooler than I thought she would be though.  Also while she looks absurd at first, her "teleports" aren't invincible and she's a charge character.  By far the dumbest thing atm would be that her ultra 2 comes out in 3 frames...I doubt they're keeping that.

Also on a totally unrelated note I'm liking the new Xrd character.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 17, 2014)

The feels from this reveal. Much Wow. 
She cool. Won't be maining her though. 
Was hoping for a new shotoclone.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> I will be switching to this character if she's as strong as she looks though.



#1 like you're gonna play SF4, bwahahaha

#2 she's gonna get tuned down massively. already lost grounded spiral arrow. Ultra is still 3fr though.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 18, 2014)

You right. I'ma play it for a week and be like "meh" as per usual.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2014)

I can't wait for Xrd tho.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 18, 2014)

Kusoge.**


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2014)

Get off yo porch and stop hatin', old man.


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 18, 2014)

I really hope Arcsys isn't retarded as hell with the release dates when it comes to Xrd. They've already added huge ass gaps between the Japanese and English versions of BBCP and P4Ultimax.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2014)

I just hope USF4 becomes more fundamentals/footsies-based.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 19, 2014)

Hangat?r said:


> I just hope USF4 becomes more fundamentals/footsies-based.



combo > hard down > mix up > combo xN


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Mar 19, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> combo > hard down > mix up > combo xN



I take it you don't believe in delayed wake up.  I'm on the other end where I'm worried about characters like Guile and Gouken in Ultra.  I play Rose and Bison though so I guess I shouldn't complain.


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 19, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 20, 2014)

Sasaki Kojirō said:


> I take it you don't believe in delayed wake up.  I'm on the other end where I'm worried about characters like Guile and Gouken in Ultra.  I play Rose and Bison though so I guess I shouldn't complain.



Hmm??

Hard down means there is no delay wake up / quick tech.

The typical "vortex" or whatever we call it these days usually ends in a hard knockdown so there is no variable in timing when you wake up into the mix up.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 20, 2014)

Anyone want a laugh, read this shit

Link removed


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 20, 2014)

This can't be life..


edit: read up to page 5. I can't even... whoever wrote this might as well just fucking blow the dude.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Mar 20, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> Hmm??
> 
> Hard down means there is no delay wake up / quick tech.
> 
> The typical "vortex" or whatever we call it these days usually ends in a hard knockdown so there is no variable in timing when you wake up into the mix up.



They're adding delayed wake up to ultra.  That and edition select are probably the biggest selling points for me so far, though I like some of the new characters too.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 20, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> This can't be life..
> 
> 
> edit: read up to page 5. I can't even... whoever wrote this might as well just fucking blow the dude.



I literally could not breathe the second I discovered it.


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 20, 2014)

So apparently the Xrd Music has been leaked. Slayer's new theme is pretty damn good 

EDIT: Here's a link. 

Link removed


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 20, 2014)

New Millia and Assassin's theme and ESPECIALLY DI Sol's theme is have my children tier.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> combo > hard down > mix up > combo xN



delayed wake-up. On hard KD.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 21, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> This can't be life..
> 
> 
> edit: read up to page 5. I can't even... whoever wrote this might as well just fucking blow the dude.


I lol'd. 
You have to admit though, the parry against J.Wong deserves to be documented in history. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> OOOH. Like Robo-Ky styles? I like that tho.



I think it's about a 9 frame delay? It has to be inputted early though, and it shows up on the screen AFAIK. Might still require some tweaks, but it's nice to have some more wake-up options, esp with a char like Cody (where's Duy when you need his Cali ass, haha). New chars don't interest me much, but I don't complain either.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 24, 2014)

So I managed to get Chrono Phantasma early.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm waiting on EB Games to get my copy in but no such luck. I really should've just imported it


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 24, 2014)

ASW and their titles


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 24, 2014)

Been waiting for dis. PRolly can't get it till weekend though. Ah well...Haven't played Bb in forever or P4A. stupid 360 online bs.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 24, 2014)

If anyone's wondering if Chrono Phantasma plays better, its a complete overhaul compared to Extend. It's much more smoother to handle and faster.

Basically think everyone one way or another got hauled in their mechanics or buffs. 

Nerf wise, a number of characters who used to have really high damaging moves, like Ragna's DbD, got hit with a nerf bat. Or moves that used to be spammable, like Jin's slashes or Taokaka's claw swipes, are either gone, or their own moves.

Basically I don't think I could particularly go back to the other ones cuz as a game, it plays much better.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> From what I understand, unless the impending balance patch already occurred and changed it, both these chars are pretty much mediocre tier. :/



I haven't fought any Izayoi's yet. 

Terumi?

Basically anyone can pick him up and basically pull off infinites without trying.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 25, 2014)

BB doesn't have infinites............


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Mar 25, 2014)

Stupid Gamestop(I know, spare me) doesn't have CP in stock yet

I've barely tried this series before but from the videos I've watched I really like what they've done in this latest installment so I'm pretty excited to try it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2014)

And then Terumi comes in and every normal attack connects forever. Build meter and basically becomes the energizer bunny.


----------



## Esura (Mar 25, 2014)

bbq sauce, you importing Arcana Heart 3 LOVE MAX?

I need to pick up my Collector's Edition for BBCP today.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm far from an expert on any Blazblue as I said...but Terumi is considered bottom tier by everyone I've seen talking about it.  I think because he has no mixups or something.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2014)

Sasaki Kojirō said:


> I'm far from an expert on any Blazblue as I said...but Terumi is considered bottom tier by everyone I've seen talking about it.  I think because he has no mixups or something.



He's like Liz in P4A in that he has low health. 

But jesus if you're decent in fighting games, and a heavy rush down character like Terumi who gains meter like a friend, combined with a Overdrive which allows him to gain even more meter, and every single combo can end in a Distortion and he has like 6 of them.

And its not like he's meter dependent cuz his normal moves can be just as ball busting.


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 25, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:
			
		

> He's like Liz in P4A in that he has low health.
> 
> But jesus if you're decent in fighting games, and a heavy rush down  character like Terumi who gains meter like a friend, combined with  a Overdrive which allows him to gain even more meter, and every single  combo can end in a Distortion and he has like 6 of them.
> 
> And its not like he's meter dependent cuz his normal moves can be just as ball busting.


Terumi's not terrible, but he's far from amazing. His life has got nothing to do with it either. He has the same life as Kokonoe (10,500, just barely below average) and Kokonoe is basically God.

Sure, Terumi's Drive sounds really good on paper, but all that Heat he gets he needs just to be able to deal the same amount of damage that everyone else gets for much less, if not for free (his average damage is terrible, he gets like 1.5k off an air confirm and can spend like 100% Heat on a combo and still not break 4k). Not to mention, he's got no standing overhead and his command throw isn't anything to write home about, so his mix-up is pretty rudimentary, meaning that even opening people up can be a problem for him. That said, he's got a good anti-air and some decent air normals, so that's something.

Even though he's pretty fast, he has to fight in mid-range a lot (outside of his comfort zone) because he's pretty easy to keep out once he gets past 5B range and frankly it's the place where he's safest. So many of his normals are unsafe on block too (his 2B and 2C are -12 and his 3C is -13, like... why?). Speaking of safety, his defensive options are pretty weak without 50% Heat, and of course if he's pressured from match start, he doesn't get to build enough Heat to get out.

Now that said, he has been buffed in ver1.10 and he seems to be doing a lot better now, so we'll have to wait and see how he turns out.

Izayoi is just bad, but similarly may not stay bad once the dust settles from the ver1.10 update.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2014)

I checked the patch notes and my girl Bullet got nifty shit.



> Miquelet Capture (41236C): damage increased 1000 -> 1500. Now projectile-invulnerable up to the end of the move.
> Flechette Engage (Lv.2) (Snaphance Fist > 623D): the blowback is adjusted, making it easier to follow up.
> Blackout (Frangible Engage > 1080D): Only requires Heat Up Lv.2 instead of Heat Up Lv.2 + 50 Heat.
> 5C: can now be charged. Regular version: start-up 13, level 3, 750 damage, frame advantage -1, no fatal counter. Charged version: start-up 19, level 4, 800 damage, frame advantage +1, fatal counter.


----------



## creative (Mar 26, 2014)

I wouldnt hate decrappy reveal if capcom didnt build the hype 9 months in. I'm happy that capcom acknowledges the third strike series at all.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 26, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> So I managed to get Chrono Phantasma early.



>early

I've had it since October.  Get on my level.

Really fun and well-done game.

Anyway, Terumi is not good. I main Ragna, and tried to 2nd Terumi for a while.  I will take Ragna any day over that character.  As far as damage output, Bullet is actually way better than Terumi once she gets level 2 Heat.  

As far as the new characters go, I'd prob rank them:
1.Kokonoe (obviously)
2. Azrael
3. Izayoi
4. Bullet
5. Kagura
6. Amane
7. Terumi

Amane and Terumi is arguable either way prob, but Terumi just isn't good.  Which is whatever for me since I really wasn't that hype for him anyway.  Kagura's way more fun.  

P.S. Ragna's Devoured by Darkness still does the same amount of damage as previous installments if you go into Overdrive.  It's the main ender for all his OD combos.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 26, 2014)

> Bullet is actually way better than Terumi once she gets level 2 Heat.



>Lvl 2 Heat
>5B5C, Counter Assault, Snap Hands Fist, Flechette Engage
>easy half of someone's health with no meter
>tested it on Noel
>No items
>Fox Only
>Final Destination



Afterburner's so fucking legit it BLOCKED Platinum's Astral.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 26, 2014)

I feel confused...such a scrub lol. Even tried looking stuff up on DLWiki and it made me more confused. Meh. Just gonna have to try Challenge mode when I get the game; seems to be the easier way for me to learn combos.

Is it dumb that I enjoy Bb for story more than gameplay? Some of the new modes look cool ofc, but that's mainly it. And fuck Japan for that light novel tie in BS; if I never read the Bb wiki I'd be so confused than I am now.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 26, 2014)

Esura said:


> bbq sauce, you importing Arcana Heart 3 LOVE MAX?
> 
> I need to pick up my Collector's Edition for BBCP today.



Yes! I learned my lesson from the last one, too - pay extra for the shipping. economy shipping took like a month to get it loool


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 26, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >Lvl 2 Heat
> >5B5C, Counter Assault, Snap Hands Fist, Flechette Engage
> >easy half of someone's health with no meter
> >tested it on Noel



Pretty sure she has better meterless combos than that.

Also, after a knockdown, you can do j.C for a safe jump.  Do it low enough and it'll hit people that don't block, push a button, whatever, but will whiff if someone does a DP or something and you'll be able to just block.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 26, 2014)

I know she has better but that's like the most simplest you can do and get so much damage.

That and Flechette Engage feels so good pulling off.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 26, 2014)

So is BBCP out for US?

Like I can just walk up in the shop and cop it?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes you can.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 26, 2014)

Been on some retro samurai shodown 2. Nice game. Its old I know. But anyone here ever play it & like it?


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 27, 2014)

Used to play it one 'nem Neo Geo cabs what have like 800 games on 'em back in the day.

Nobody else in the arcade ever played it, and I had no idea how to play it 'for real'. Always liked the game for its art style/char design/music/etc though.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2014)

Just don't ever play SamSho Sen. V Special was decent IMO, but I dunno how it was received. Dat Last Blade 2 doe.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 27, 2014)

I used to play LB2 on GGPO all the time

I was like O and ten thousand tho rofl


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2014)

LB2 is hard af to learn. I liked the Chinese dude the most. In SamSho I liked Genjuro and Ukyo, although after Vagabond I wanna play Gaoh with his badass jumonji yari.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Mar 27, 2014)

I loved Ukyo in those games but looking back he was pretty cheap.

Played a bunch of BBCP yesterday.  Mostly trials and stuff but had some fun games with a friend.  I'm really surprised how different it is but I like most of the system mechanics(even X-factor-lite).  Unfortunately I really enjoy Izayoi..hopefully the patch makes her stronger or I might just pay to win and play Kokonoe since I like her style.


----------



## Esura (Mar 28, 2014)

Kakashifan727 said:


> I feel confused...such a scrub lol. Even tried looking stuff up on DLWiki and it made me more confused. Meh. Just gonna have to try Challenge mode when I get the game; seems to be the easier way for me to learn combos.
> 
> Is it dumb that I enjoy Bb for story more than gameplay? Some of the new modes look cool ofc, but that's mainly it. And fuck Japan for that light novel tie in BS; if I never read the Bb wiki I'd be so confused than I am now.



For starters, take your time and start small with the basics and go for there. Use the in game tutorials first before you go to Dustloop's wiki or even Challenge Mode.

Also, nah it's not dumb. While I originally got into the series (with CT) because of, y'know, being a fighting game and all that, I've been consistently staying with the series because of the story. While it's incredibly convoluted and obtuse at times to the point where even Kojima would be like wtf, I like it. I just finished the Story Mode 100% now so I can devote myself fully to the fighting game portion of it now.

My PSN is Esura if you ever want to play. Noel feels so damn different now compared to her EXTEND version so I'm pretty much at 0 again with her.....sigh...



bbq sauce said:


> Yes! I learned my lesson from the last one, too - pay extra for the shipping. economy shipping took like a month to get it loool



I always pay extra for imports, sometimes not even for the speediness but just for that extra security.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 28, 2014)

Word. I went around to pick it up last night and nobody had it. :/

Gonna stop n grab it tonight after work. Once I decide who to play and figure out simple bnb shit I'll hop on if anyone wants to play

psn = bbqsaucejrz


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 28, 2014)

Figuring out strings with Tsubaki was like the best thing.

Now ACTUALLY winning is a different story.

Though I get semi-better results with Bullet.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 31, 2014)

So uhh, I've been fucking around a lil with Amane and he seems decent / mid tier'ish(?) but with a few glaring weaknesses (low damage, no reversal w/o super). So to BB heads who know the game better than me -

who is most rewarding for the least effort? I heard Jin is strong this time around, and I'm relatively familiar with the character from older games.. but he's sorta boring? How hard is Hakumen's general bnb shit? His neutral seems simple in most match ups (stay at max sword poking distance > turtle), should I just be a dick and play him?

pls halp.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 31, 2014)

Hakumens seem to have better results.

And 9/10, Hak players tend to do really well.

Jin is good and his OD makes him bullshit.

Amane, especially aggressive ones, make him Eddie lite.

I've been dicking with Bullet and her Heat makes her super useful in damage, basically close to Tager with no meter. And her pokes and confirms are super good. Even with no Heat, she can still combo you into oblivion.

Ragna is Ragna but more dickery.

Az is fun plus powerful. Especially if you wanna dick with zoners.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 31, 2014)

Eddie-lite more like Eddie w/ bulimia lol

He seems to have almost decent pressure (for BB), but the lack of standing overhead means his mixup is reduced to throw/6B/trm, or just play lame. Way I sees it if I'ma play it lame I'ma do it with a strong char like hakumen lol


and I thought maybe bullet but stickbug plays bullet so I'm like nah


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 31, 2014)

Fought a Izayoi player and jesus, aggressive Izayoi's are scary.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 31, 2014)

Word. Also, Izayoi mirrors are fucking nuts.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 31, 2014)

St. Jimmy said:


> Word. Also, Izayoi mirrors are fucking nuts.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20NORA5ZVYc&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

The one guy I was fighting, albiet I ended up losing but jesus.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 31, 2014)

bbq, play Jin.  He's the "I don't play this game but I can this character" character now.  You might as well since he's your old main.

He's also good against Kokonoe, and stuff.  So that's always cool


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 1, 2014)

Everytime I see Japanese player and Terumi back to back I just freeze in fear.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 1, 2014)

>Izayoi with Saber colors and Az with Kamina colors

:haaw


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 1, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> bbq, play Jin.  He's the "I don't play this game but I can this character" character now.  You might as well since he's your old main.
> 
> He's also good against Kokonoe, and stuff.  So that's always cool



was fucking w/ him las night. ez street. i like it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 1, 2014)

Kokonoe is SUUUPPPERR BROKEN.

>her qcf C does like 2k+
>chip does like what, half?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Apr 1, 2014)

I know people probably aren't the biggest fans of Skullgirls but this is too good:
Link


----------



## creative (Apr 1, 2014)

Holy shit. Fukua has a decrappy cammy color. Those zero lab kids are edgy


----------



## SionBarsod (Apr 1, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Kokonoe is SUUUPPPERR BROKEN.
> 
> >her qcf C does like 2k+
> >chip does like what, half?



Yeah she's pretty damn nuts. She's getting patched in May though.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Apr 1, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Everytime I see Japanese player and Terumi back to back I just freeze in fear.



Terumi sucks real rap get gud.

Naw but really, he's a lot less intimidating once you learn the properties on his moves.  He has very little real pressure and his damage is _heavily_ reliant on his resources.  Also, a footsie character with no meterless reversal is bleh.



bbq sauce said:


> was fucking w/ him las night. ez street. i like it.



Word.  We'll have to play sometime.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Kokonoe is SUUUPPPERR BROKEN.
> 
> >her qcf C does like 2k+
> >chip does like what, half?



That's not even important honestly.  No one really uses that move outside of combos.  Ragna can actually 214D over the ice gun and FC her out of it.  Pretty sure that works even on block, too.


What's really dumb is:
-She has better zoning than Mu or Nu because of her D having hitboxes on activation (yay fullscreen safe whiff punishes).
-Has normals that are probably better than, if not as good as, Ragna's.  And I really can't think of anyone else that potentially has a better set of normals than Ragna.
-Everything she does leads to at 4k+.
-Her 6A is head invul, can be jump cancelled on block or hit, and even hits behind her.  Can also be delayed by holding down the button.
-Her 6B is a fast, double-hitting overhead that doesn't need to be RC'ed to combo off of.
-Black Hole super is unblockable, she is invincible until the end, (at which point you can punish her) and has 100% proration on both sides.  You can also do setups with it that few characters have real escapes from except for bursting.  So basically, combo -> corner carry -> set up trap -> do black hole -> another combo with unscaled damage.

Among other things.  >_>


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 1, 2014)

You can literally mash buttons and get damaging results.

The second I saw her Distortion do more than Tager as was like "yeah no".


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Apr 1, 2014)

Which distortion?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 2, 2014)

GIGANTIC TAGER of course

Anyway, jesus, test running this chick online, I can back hand the health of Hakumens with like no effort.

I watch players AVOIDING me mid match when they can.

When normally with any other character they try to get in.

edit:

rechecked and Tager does _slightly more_

Just Tager beam without OD is pretty close to half, with OD barely scraping to his damage.

Doesn't help its a goddamn fullscreen shot and guarding means shit to her.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxX0EhAtdW4&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

>me playing as Kokonoe

Nerf the cat


----------



## Lulu (Apr 2, 2014)

Any of you guys ever won a prize money tourney? I have never played competitively & fighting games aren't popular here.


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2014)

^ I won 5 bucks from a friend after kicking his ass in SFEX3 a long, long time ago. :3

We really have to get some games going here one day. I think I have quite a few of you on PSN but if not, my PSN is Esura.

My Noel and Kokonoe is weak right now but I see my boos going places!


----------



## SionBarsod (Apr 2, 2014)

I wonder what'll be next for Mori after Blazblue is done. Story wise it has one more game left.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 2, 2014)

#BuffKokonoe2014


----------



## Lulu (Apr 2, 2014)

Esura said:


> ^ I won 5 bucks from a friend after kicking his ass in SFEX3 a long, long time ago. :3
> 
> We really have to get some games going here one day. I think I have quite a few of you on PSN but if not, my PSN is Esura.
> 
> My Noel and Kokonoe is weak right now but I see my boos going places!



Don't have a console now. I use a laptop. Though its mostly old school fighters I play. Plan on going to ggpo online circuit soon. Would you mind playing at events like evo? If you were going on evo to play BB in a 3v3 style side tourney who would you pick on NF? Edit: the 5 bucks win was cool.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 2, 2014)

So I got mauled by netplay Azreal last night. I have no idea how to deal with this character lol

If anybody wants to play tonight I'll be on post 9pm'ish. bbqsaucejrz


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 2, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> So I got mauled by netplay Azreal last night. I have no idea how to deal with this character lol
> 
> If anybody wants to play tonight I'll be on post 9pm'ish. bbqsaucejrz



A good Azrael is a fucking nightmare for me.

I actually recorded this fight too.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xa86yMF9Sks[/YOUTUBE]

BTW, has anyone fought any Arakunes? 

Cuz there was this one dude days ago I fought and dear jesus, I might as well have put the controller down cuz his corner game was the gayest thing I've ever experienced.

I could at least break out and punish Terumis for pressuring. I couldn't do it ever for this guy.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Apr 2, 2014)

Luey said:


> Any of you guys ever won a prize money tourney? I have never played competitively & fighting games aren't popular here.



I've gotten like top 3 in locals and shit.



bbq sauce said:


> So I got mauled by netplay Azreal last night. I have no idea how to deal with this character lol
> 
> If anybody wants to play tonight I'll be on post 9pm'ish. bbqsaucejrz



What, did he just do like, a ton of dashing and hitting buttons?  Hold 1B, mash A.  Barrier guard option selects wooooo.  

Or do you just not know how he works?


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 2, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Or do you just not know how he works?



This lol.

Also his pressure wasn't that scary, but his teleport shit was hard to react to online + very hard to anti air with Jin


anywho, if anyone's on I'm bout to hop on PSN real quick

bbqsaucejrz


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 2, 2014)

Has anyone tried out the online lobby mode?

It's like the most funniest and most clever thing I've ever seen.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 3, 2014)

it's ok.. but 90% of the people in there seem to be T0-T2 for me.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Apr 4, 2014)

Yeah breh, GGs for sure.  I botched a couple IAD ID inputs but bleh, such is life.  I also remember doing Dead Spike, getting DID, and just being like FML.  Also tbh I dunno why I ever thought playing Bang back in CSEX was a good idea.  Ragna is by far my favorite character and fits me more anyway.  

Gotta mention this too, really liked what you were doing with the 5As in your Jin pressure.  I assume it was to leave gaps where there really weren't any because Jin's 5A whiff recovery is like nonexistent?  Either way consider it stolen.  Gonna be super terrified when you have Jin's OD combos down and start converting footsies and pressure like that to truckloads of damage.

Did you invite Quotes, or did he just happenstance into the room?  Dunno if you guys know/played each other since you're both in Jersey.  Hakumen can kick rocks with that damage of his btw.

Can Jin punish normal hit Growler (scary face) with wakeup ice car?  I know some character (pretty sure Ragna can with wakeup Hell's Fang) punish that move by neutral teching after they're hit and doing a long range move.  It's like, the move has substantial -frames overall, just that on CH (which is usually what people get hit by when someone does it on wakeup) it pushes you back really far.

Also plz punish ground bloodscythe.  Shit is so easy to anti-air.  >.>


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 6, 2014)

Nah quotes just happened to show up. We've met, but we aren't friends like that.

lol @ get hit > wake up > still punish. I'll test it. If that works then lmfao. Though the back step pissed me off more than growler, but good to know.

also Jin (or Rags) 5A wiff in pressure is more to fuck with your reactions. It makes a hole, so if you're just mashing I'll get hit. But sometimes players see the 5A wiff and stand up, or try to jump out and get hit low.. or hit a button on reaction to the wiff (which is too late).

as for bloodscythe. I just need to get used to the move existing and I'll start punishing.


----------



## Zeno (Apr 6, 2014)

Does anyone have any idea when the next Tekken is being released?


----------



## Sakima (Apr 6, 2014)

UMvC3 scrub here, looking to get his ass beat. Add me for a few games. 

PSN ninjamama4.


----------



## SionBarsod (Apr 7, 2014)

Kil'jaeden said:


> Does anyone have any idea when the next Tekken is being released?



After TekkenxStreet Fighter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



But seriously what was the gap between Tekken 5 and Tekken 6 release date wise?


----------



## SionBarsod (Apr 22, 2014)

Rise confirmed to be playable for Persona 4 Ultimax. Looks like that Best Buy screw up was right. I guess that means Ken will be in too.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 22, 2014)

Id rather have Margaret.


----------



## SionBarsod (Apr 22, 2014)

St. Jimmy said:


> Id rather have Margaret.



Maybe she'll be in too. Hell I hope she'll be in. If Ken is next then aside from Koromaru and Shinji for obvious reasons, the full cast for both games are back. Minato might come back in Ultimax too. Might as well give us Yu's Velvet Room Attendant too


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 22, 2014)

Marie would be pretty sick.


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2014)

Ken is such a waste of motherfucking space and air. I hate that little bastard in P3FES and P3P and I'm going to hate him in Arena too. I will make sure I study everything about him so I can fuck him over with Chie every single time. 

Hooray for Rise making it though! pek


----------



## SionBarsod (Apr 23, 2014)

Dat Comment Section. The ass pain over the fact that this even exist is hilarious. Especially since most of the complaints are "THEY JUST PORTED EVERYTHING FROM SFxT", the usual Decapre crying, wanting SF5 even though Capcom already said they didn't have the money for it. Nothing else.

[YOUTUBE]Bl3jzauEKws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faelan (Apr 23, 2014)

Under Night In-Birth coming to PS3 being published by ASW. You gotta think Aksys jumps all over that in a heart beat, right?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 23, 2014)

Never heard of it. Looks okay


----------



## SionBarsod (Apr 23, 2014)

A better look at Pics of Rise

- The game will released on consoles 08/28/2014 for 6900 Yen.
- Rise will be a playable character, she fights with music.
- Golden Arena is a new gameplay mode that mixes RPG elements in the game. You can customize your characters, level up, learn new skills and even Social Link with your navigators.
-Rise's story will tie into Dancing All Night for the Vita


[YOUTUBE]3F4TmXNUj1E[/YOUTUBE]

Well if that's the release date of the Japanese version and if the Best Buy leak with the date of September 16th in America is true then congrats on Arcsys not being retarded with the release date again like with Blazblue Chronophantasma


Also her title is "Perfect Pervert ☆ Super Idol" (完全変態☆スーパーアイドル Kanzen Hentai ☆ Suupaa Aidoru)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 23, 2014)

Kakashifan727 said:


> Never heard of it. Looks okay



I've been following it since french bread came out with it. Always wanted a console release so I'm excited it got one. If its as good as their Melty Blood games then I'm all in.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 23, 2014)

Hmm, a jumonji yari using character. I might play Ken.


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2014)

Faelan said:


> Under Night In-Birth coming to PS3 being published by ASW. You gotta think Aksys jumps all over that in a heart beat, right?



I never thought we'd see this. Hell yeah!

Lets hope ASW or Aksys brings it over.



SionBarsod said:


> A better look at Pics of Rise
> 
> - The game will released on consoles 08/28/2014 for 6900 Yen.
> - Rise will be a playable character, she fights with music.
> ...




LOL at her title! Also, is that the Marykyu Striptease theme playing?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 23, 2014)

Esura said:


> I never thought we'd see this. Hell yeah!
> 
> Lets hope ASW or Aksys brings it over.



Now if only they'd bring Fate/Extra CCC but highly doubt it at this point. Oh well, just make this happen.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 25, 2014)

Faelan said:


> Under Night In-Birth coming to PS3 being published by ASW. You gotta think Aksys jumps all over that in a heart beat, right?



Ya. You know the US audience for ecole/Type Moon/French Bread games is huge. They'll be all over it. Especially with how well AH3 did.


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2014)

AH3 did well here? Even with it coming out right before the PSN blackout?


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 25, 2014)

Considering I started the post with this



> You know the US audience for ecole/Type Moon/French Bread games is huge



I thought the sarcasm was obv lol


UNI has like a 3% chance of US release. You want it, you gonna have to import.


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh hell yeah, I'm going to import that and AH3 Love Max. I need my anime fighters.

Btw, I suck at detecting sarcasm. 

Do anyone here play TTT2? I want to get good with Lili since I'm tired of Asuka/Jun right now. Yes, I know Lili/Asuka is so....plain...but I'm going to try and make it work.


----------



## SionBarsod (Apr 26, 2014)

AH3 probably would have done better if PSN hadn't gone down right after it came out...man those were crazy times.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sometimes I feel like I should have kept the CFW on my PS3


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 26, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> AH3 probably would have done better if PSN hadn't gone down right after it came out...man those were crazy times.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The last time I remember long downtimes, Heavy Rain was new.

And AH3 is a weird case of very very very waifu fighter looking but play wise pretty fun once you get into the nitty gritty.

Now if only online wasn't a ghost town.


----------



## SionBarsod (Apr 26, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The last time I remember long downtimes, Heavy Rain was new.
> 
> And AH3 is a weird case of very very very waifu fighter looking but play wise pretty fun once you get into the nitty gritty.
> 
> Now if only online wasn't a ghost town.



That's true. AH3 is a pretty decent fighter but the art style is off putting as all hell. A lot of people find it embarrassing to play.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 27, 2014)

Arcana da gawd

I still need to order my copy @_@

hopefully this time play asia doesnt send it via tiny men on tiny rafts across the pacific


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2014)

Dude, don't use Play-Asia. They're notorious for super slow shipping. I forgot what website it was but mines came pretty fast for a game coming from Japan.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 27, 2014)

I tried importing once with Inazuma Eleven from England with Amazon, and that took like about 2 weeks.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Apr 28, 2014)

Play-Asia has good shipping if you select the option to use like, FedEx or whatever.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 28, 2014)

Esura said:


> Dude, don't use Play-Asia. They're* notorious for super slow shipping*. I forgot what website it was but mines came pretty fast for a game coming from Japan.



>free shipping
<expects quality shipping

Not just you, but kinda tired of seeing that everywhere, even here in other threads. 

PA is good if you use Fedex or UPS.

My problem with PA is that they are pricey as fuck. AmiAmi is better. 
___

Kinda excited bout Arcana Hearts 3, last time I played it was 3 years ago when I played with Esura and other guys in this forum.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> >free shipping
> <expects quality shipping
> 
> Not just you, but kinda tired of seeing that everywhere, even here in other threads.
> ...



Free shipping Amazon? Quality
Free shipping NISA store? Quality

I think practically every other online store that has free shipping does it much better than Play-Asia, and yes, Ami Ami is much better than Play-Asia too. I mean, I understand not expecting some super instantaneous shipping service from something free but its crazy that it takes as long as it does for something from Play-Asia to arrive.

I miss those days, me scrubbing out with Aino Heart with Heart Arcana lol. pek


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 28, 2014)

Esura said:


> Free shipping Amazon? Quality
> Free shipping NISA store? Quality
> 
> I think practically every other online store that has free shipping does it much better than Play-Asia, and yes, Ami Ami is much better than Play-Asia too. I mean, I understand not expecting some super instantaneous shipping service from something free but its crazy that it takes as long as it does for something from Play-Asia to arrive.
> ...



Except, Play-Asia it's in Hong Kong and not in America, bro. 

You gotta use online stores from the other side of the planet to argue.

Besides, if you use Fedex or UPS, it's actually faster than AmiAmi and other import sites. You'll get the game Day 1 for those who care about that. 
__

Indeed. Who else we used to play with?


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 28, 2014)

I never played you but you did use to post on the thread a lot. That's what I remember.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Apr 28, 2014)

Esura said:


> You fighting a lot of Terumis and Kokonoes online eh?
> 
> A lot of people get angry playing my Noel too even though there is no where near as many of them out online like those two.



I don't really play online much, I'm just tired of it in general.  Every local/major/session/whatever I go to, people just wanna mash and then get a lucky hit into like 4-5k for no reason.  Whereas I do like no damage outside of corner and/or spending resources (meter or OD).  Hella annoying.  So fuck it, you wanna mash?  Cool, lemme just fly around the screen real quick out the way, then come back in and hit you with this sick pressure into like fullscreen corner carry.  Then I'mma OS your wakeup, and punish you for it.  Oh, and after that, I'm gonna put you back in the same situation.  Weeeee.

...Of course this is all theoretical after about a month or so's work on neutral and confirms.  >.>



bbq sauce said:


> Haha.. but word. My biggest beef in BB is how basically every normal is negative and resetting pressure always feels like way more of a gamble than other games.
> 
> Valk just does like 3-10 really fast overheads in a row and you have to hold that and eventually one is going to hit you and he doesnt gaf if you mash lol
> 
> ...


I know what you mean, resetting any situation to neutral sucks.  

Hakumen is still like top 5.  Dude shits damage like it's nobody's business.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 29, 2014)

I'll consider him.

I like Jin overall he just seems so.. I donno. Bland? shrug. I'd play Valk but I don't want to learn the movement. Even though it sorta seems like Arcana Homing? Iono man. My biggest beef with BB has always been character crisis.. There's just never been a character that's clicked with me.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 29, 2014)

Get your waifus ready.


----------



## SionBarsod (Apr 29, 2014)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Get your waifus ready.



With that, I now have hope that Under Night in Birth Exe Late will be localized. Looks like I'll be getting the japanese version first and then english version.


----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2014)

See, now we don't have to worry about dealing with imports! Yay!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 29, 2014)

Just got BB last weekend, but backlogged with papers for the next couple weeks. Besides, stuck w/ no games anyway...Damn it, WRY!? 

Gotta say though, I find it BS how Kokonoe and K-whatever are DLC and cost like $15 total. Never bought DLC and never plan to--unless it's the ultimate edition of a game that comes with it on disc or w/e. Same thing with the stages and music tracks. Really?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2014)

It's because you consider Naruto and Bleach two of the best anime ever.


----------



## SionBarsod (Apr 29, 2014)

Kakashifan727 said:


> Just got BB last weekend, but backlogged with papers for the next couple weeks. Besides, stuck w/ no games anyway...Damn it, WRY!?
> 
> Gotta say though, I find it BS how Kokonoe and K-whatever are DLC and cost like $15 total. Never bought DLC and never plan to--unless it's the ultimate edition of a game that comes with it on disc or w/e. Same thing with the stages and music tracks. Really?



Yeah Kokonoe and Terumi are DLC which sucks, but at least Kagura can be unlocked in game just by beating story mode.


I don't really care about the old stages or tracks though myself.


----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2014)

People are still buying the Kagura DLC all because they don't want to play through Story Mode lol.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 29, 2014)

Thats so....lazy.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 29, 2014)

Story Mode is the best part of Bb. Come at me 

Never got to play online much with the older games; Didn't feel like paying for online XBL.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Apr 30, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> I'll consider him.
> 
> I like Jin overall he just seems so.. I donno. Bland? shrug. I'd play Valk but I don't want to learn the movement. Even though it sorta seems like Arcana Homing? Iono man. My biggest beef with BB has always been character crisis.. There's just never been a character that's clicked with me.



Jin is pretty bland, yeah.  He's really just a fundamentals character.  Even Ragna seems less bland than him.  I don't know a lot about Arcana so I really can't make the comparison to Valk.  

Idk what you're looking for in a character otherwise I'd recommend one.  There's always Hazama cuz chains and stuff like ya boy Axl.



Esura said:


> People are still buying the Kagura DLC all because they don't want to play through Story Mode lol.





Kurokami Medaka said:


> Thats so....lazy.



I did it.  I regret nothing.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 30, 2014)

Ragna and Jin got old since CT.

The sorta interesting characters (for me) started with Tsubaki, Hazama and Relius in CC.

I give CP credit with Bullet and Azrael.

But none can compare to any one character from GG.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 30, 2014)

I beat bb in like an hour. I just sped through it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Ragna and Jin got old since CT.
> 
> The sorta interesting characters (for me) started with Tsubaki, Hazama and Relius in CC.
> 
> ...



I've been playing some AC+ and I'm not as fond of GG characters as I am with BB ones.

Tsubaki tho? :|


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 30, 2014)

A Dead Spike is no GUN FRAAAME or VOLCANICU VIPAH and Ice Car is no RIDE THE LIGHTNING.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 30, 2014)

Tsubaki has...issues to say the least.

Izayoi though....too OP.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 30, 2014)

Tsubaki basically requires you to be quick on your feet and know her bnb combos, that's really it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> A Dead Spike is no GUN FRAAAME or VOLCANICU VIPAH and Ice Car is no RIDE THE LIGHTNING.



You seem  to be approaching this from a perspective I'm unable to appreciate sadly. I didn't play Guilty Gear until after I played BBCT and the first CS (randomly found AC+ at Gamestop used around that time for the cheap) so those moves don't have that same effect on me. In a way, I would've almost written the polar opposite.

That said, I've been reading up on GG systems and shit and trying to learn AC+ R's Millia (alongside my Noel training) to get ready for Xrd whenever the console version come. I'm totally hyped for more airdash fighters.



Kurokami Medaka said:


> Tsubaki has...issues to say the least.
> 
> Izayoi though....too OP.



Izayoi is like the opposite of OP. She sucks.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 30, 2014)

Esura said:


> Izayoi is like the opposite of OP. She sucks.



Not the players I've come across. Maybe just a string of bad luck running into players like that.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 30, 2014)

As an Izayoi main I will say shes not that good.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 30, 2014)

Izayoi's who know what they're doing are scary. Since its like playing guessing games with Johnny from GG but can change the direction of her quick slashes which can be used to mix up with.

Not to mention Justice Pherizor is a reversal.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 1, 2014)

Always liked Ragna personality/VA(both) wise...tech-wise I really dunno who I'd be good with so I just stick with him and Jin/Noel. He's not as naive as Stupito/Angstke, but has more personality than Jin..to me at least. And this talking cardboard cut out anime tropes; always resonated more with jackass heroes, more ""realisitc"" than those altruistic numbnuts who make friends with everyone and have no hatred for any of the shit they've taken in their life. *Looks at Tales of Graces.*


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 1, 2014)

Went back to P4A, and picked up Yosuke. Late to realize how super useful he is.


----------



## Kurou (May 1, 2014)

Fuck Yosuke


always flying around n shit, who does he think he is


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 2, 2014)

It looks like not playing P4A for like a couple months and then coming back to it after playing BBCP for like a month got so bad that I'm having a hard time adjusting to P4A's speed.

That never happened before.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (May 3, 2014)

>Bullet and Azrael
>Interesting

Lel, yahokay.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> A Dead Spike is no GUN FRAAAME or VOLCANICU VIPAH and Ice Car is no RIDE THE LIGHTNING.



Inferno Divider > all

Blood Kain combos > Sidewinder loops

_Come.  At me._

I main Order Sol and reg Sol btw.  Can't wait to go ham with Dragon Install in Xrd.  Exploding divekick loops, LET'S GO.


----------

Also, played some Valk this week.  On stick, god help me.  I def think I can get good with him, just have to get used to playing on stick and practice a lot.  So much work ahead of me, but it'll be worth it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 3, 2014)

Trying out Labrys in P4A, she has like, the most hilarious damage output, on combos alone once you get in.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2014)

Eh, Ragna looks cooler than Sol. :3

That Blazblue tier list from Arcadia seems like some bullshit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 5, 2014)

Sol is Rag's metal older brother.

Basically GG is the more metal version of BB.

Also Rachel is difficult to use due to how utterly ran over with a nerf truck she got over the years. If this was CT, it'd be the opposite.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2014)

Nope, she was still a bit tricky to use back then too.

CT Nu on the other hand...lol...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 5, 2014)

Never could get into Rachel, not my fighting style. Though I will admit she was pretty broken.

It took me a while to fight using Litchi but she became my main after lots of practice, lots.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 5, 2014)

CT Rachel was more damaging and her stuns were way way way longer. Which was why she was irritating fight against cuz you can get stunlocked for days.

And I never found Nu's an issue. Unless the guy knows how to get in there and pressure with Nu, Zoners aren't really gonna cut it.

Grapplers are more my worry.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 5, 2014)

Esura said:


> Eh, Ragna looks cooler than Sol. :3
> 
> That Blazblue tier list from Arcadia seems like some bullshit.



Post it?



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Sol is Rag's metal older brother.
> 
> Basically GG is the more metal version of BB.
> 
> Also Rachel is difficult to use due to how utterly ran over with a nerf truck she got over the years. If this was CT, it'd be the opposite.



Rach has been strong in every game besides CS1...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 5, 2014)

It's more noticable in CT. Back then she was the one I worry about more than Tager due to her shenannigans. 

Nowadays? Not that much. Not on the fact I got better or someshit, just that it's much easier to break out her bullshit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 5, 2014)

Rags has like the nuttiest hit box.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 5, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It's more noticable in CT. Back then she was the one I worry about more than Tager due to her shenannigans.
> 
> Nowadays? Not that much. Not on the fact I got better or someshit, just that it's much easier to break out her bullshit.



The top was a lot further from the rest of the cast in CT though.

Obviously if you're playing Rachels that aren't strong she's not going to seem strong to you. lol

@Cos when is ECT? and where is it?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 5, 2014)

I think I only faced like, a couple good Rachels these days.

Back in CT they were a plenty who can pull off her bullshit.

Rachels now online are about as rare as Arakunes....who happen to be bullshit when someone knows how to play them.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (May 6, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> @Cos when is ECT? and where is it?



Empire Meadowlands Hotel
Two Harmon Plaza
Secaucus, NJ 07094

It's this weekend lol.


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> This guy, he knows what it is!
> 
> And you mean this one?
> _S: Azrael, Kokonoe, Litchi
> ...






I refuse to believe that Bullet, Terumi and Izayoi is on the same tier as Jin, Valk, and Nu. Hell, its crazy that Bullet is higher than Makoto as is.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 6, 2014)

Sounds like someone doesn't know how good Bullet is.


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2014)

Yeah, I don't know because every last Bullet I fight I fuck their shit up with Noel. Hell...every video I've seen of Bullet is her getting her ass kicked by some other character.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 6, 2014)

Esura said:


> Yeah, I don't know because every last Bullet I fight I fuck their shit up with Noel. Hell...every video I've seen of Bullet is her getting her ass kicked by some other character.



Noel while fast , animation wise, can be punished. Basically requires to be patient and read Noels.

Bullet has the luxury of having Naoto Shirogane (funny enough I do main Naoto) tier pokes and nice confirms. While also having devestatingly good command grabs. Her ground one in particular IIRC eats projectiles for breakfast. 

Her Heat level ups basically changes her entire character, which ultimately makes her faster and stronger. Plus Heat allows her to use Engage moves which can be used at the end of a combo. Seeing her do like half a bar in like several hits and moves is not out of the ordinary. She rarely if ever needs meter. If you do use meter, its basically just to do an ender and wreck shit.

For one thing, I wouldn't suggest spamming Lock-On, its not safe. What SHOULD be used is in the middle of a combo, where its immediate and when you're close. Better if Heated for range.



If you wanna see specifics.

IIRC if it was her ground command grab being invulnerable to projectiles while Afterburner eats projectiles.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 6, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Empire Meadowlands Hotel
> Two Harmon Plaza
> Secaucus, NJ 07094
> 
> It's this weekend lol.



fuck lol

I was thinkin bout doing my normal thing, where drive up to the hotel and chill out for the night or whatevs but Ion't know.

If I really feel like makin that drive I'll tweet you, but don't count on it.


edit: gone @ EMP Meadowlands


Esura said:


> I refuse to believe that Bullet, Terumi and Izayoi is on the same tier as Jin, Valk, and Nu. Hell, its crazy that Bullet is higher than Makoto as is.



I thought that was the 1.1 tier list tho, we still play 1.0

Also remember two characters on the same tier aren't _exactly_ equal in strength. Bullet probs isn't as good as Jin/Valk/Haku. There's a clear diff in strength, just not so much better that they deserve their own tier above the rest of the mid.


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Noel while fast , animation wise, can be punished. Basically requires to be patient and read Noels.
> 
> Bullet has the luxury of having Naoto Shirogane (funny enough I do main Naoto) tier pokes and nice confirms. While also having devestatingly good command grabs. Her ground one in particular IIRC eats projectiles for breakfast.
> 
> ...



Ah, maybe she's not horrible as I thought...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 6, 2014)

I have my fair share of hard fights.

Like a good Rags or good Azrael will be nightmares for me.

But if I can pull off her grabs properly then it'd be the opposite.

And the patch is supposed to make her BETTER.

Like her C being able to be charged.

And her 3 piece Distortion only requires 50 heat instead of 100....a move that pushes near Tager level damage on the move alone.


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2014)

LOL, that's fucking awesome!


I think I'm just going to accept that I'll never be able to do the optimal Noel combos Dustloop got listed. Why? Cause I can't fucking memorize them. T_T


----------



## bbq sauce (May 6, 2014)

You have to sorta learn what ppl call "combo theory"

which is basically just knowing the main "sections" and how to put them together.

like with Jin, the general corner bnb vs standing is xx into sweep 214B (wall bounce) 5BC 6CD, 6C 22C, 5B(1)C 22C 

but so long as you know combo theory,

confirm into launch > wall bounce/stick move 
1 freeze from a D normal / as many as you want to burn meter on via EX/Supers
correct heights to do 22C at vs air born opponent to get the bounce and be able to combo off it 
and that if you do 22C twice in a combo that has to be your ender if you want knockdown

then you can mix and match combo parts, and you get better at converting random hits on the fly with out needing to search your memory for a pre-canned bnb

just learn the optimal combos one part at a time, then as you get used to doing them you'll get theory


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 6, 2014)

I'm not a technical player myself. I just do them on instinct and muscle memory.

And it really helps to fight more dudes.

Cuz while I can hit the lab for more combos. Ultimately you need to know when and how mid-momentum. 

Which makes Mahvel difficult for me.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 6, 2014)

I'd give my left nut for a good Bloody Roar game with updated visuals and mechanics


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 6, 2014)

Speaking of Mahvel, I attempted wavedashing on pad with X-23 (since she's like the single fastest character to do so), and it was like the most god awful thing ever. Slightly _slightly_ easier with analog but it makes moving awkward.

Believe me, I thought of getting stick for like the longest just to player fighters better.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 6, 2014)

A couple videos I recorded,

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLDF_cXCPoM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E45E6Y5x55E[/YOUTUBE]

And god help me I suck at SF.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 6, 2014)

One more


*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxdADnC3-7M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CosmicCastaway (May 6, 2014)

Esura said:


> I refuse to believe that Bullet, Terumi and Izayoi is on the same tier as Jin, Valk, and Nu. Hell, its crazy that Bullet is higher than Makoto as is.


Maybe you misunderstand me, but I agree with bbq.  I think the nerfs and buffs, for the most part, are reasonable across the cast, so they'll end up being very balanced.

Makoto is also really, really bad, dude.  Like bar none worst in the game.  I can easily believe that she is in her own tier of bad.  For example: Kagura can flash kick her overhead on reaction if she tries to do it in a blockstring. #thepowerofbelts



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Bullet has the luxury of having Naoto Shirogane (funny enough I do main Naoto) tier pokes and nice confirms. While also having devestatingly good command grabs. Her ground one in particular IIRC eats projectiles for breakfast.
> 
> Her Heat level ups basically changes her entire character, which ultimately makes her faster and stronger. Plus Heat allows her to use Engage moves which can be used at the end of a combo. Seeing her do like half a bar in like several hits and moves is not out of the ordinary. She rarely if ever needs meter. If you do use meter, its basically just to do an ender and wreck shit.
> 
> For one thing, I wouldn't suggest spamming Lock-On, its not safe. What SHOULD be used is in the middle of a combo, where its immediate and when you're close. Better if Heated for range.


Red Lock is always +frames on block, however, keep that in mind.  Lock-On also gets more +frames in general the higher your Heat level is.  Her pokes and confirms are good, but I wouldn't call them great.  Her 5B has nice range, however, and a having a standing overhead (6A) is never a bad thing.  jC being a safe jump setup is also nice.  But, none of that is really anything to write home about when people like Ragna, Jin, Valk, Koko, Azrael, Tao, Haz, etc. are all packing crazy sets of normals with absurd properties (What up, invisible Koko 5C hitbox?). 

That confirm you are doing in the video, btw, can be instant blocked and punished because of the 3C if you just let it rip like that.  You'd be better off doing 5B, 5C into 3C to hitconfirm better.  (Don't really know anything about Naoto because lolP4U, so I can't say whether that comparison is accurate or not.)

Meter is also good for Crush Trigger in your Heated pressure, as well as RCs to continue your combo after a Lock-On.

Her command grabs except for her DD are also not true command grabs.  It's like they wanted her to be a grappler but didn't go all the way with it.  That being said the setups with that DD are nifty.  Her 623B is a joke for a wakeup, though.

Bullet mainly suffers because she needs momentum to do anything.  She needs heat for mobility, she needs it for damage, everything.  And she doesn't get heat unless a) someone stands there and lets her charge up or b) she gets a couple good confirms.  Some matchups, like Relius and Carl, get really rough for her since she just kind of has to hold all that pressure and wait to 2A in between the gaps or something.

Don't get me wrong, I know the girl's got some mean stuff.  I've seen Stickbug do like 10-12k OD combos.  But everything else about her just isn't as strong as a lot of members of the cast.



bbq sauce said:


> fuck lol
> 
> I was thinkin bout doing my normal thing, where drive up to the hotel and chill out for the night or whatevs but Ion't know.
> 
> If I really feel like makin that drive I'll tweet you, but don't count on it.



Kk, sounds good.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Speaking of Mahvel, I attempted wavedashing on pad with X-23 (since she's like the single fastest character to do so), and it was like the most god awful thing ever. Slightly _slightly_ easier with analog but it makes moving awkward.
> 
> Believe me, I thought of getting stick for like the longest just to player fighters better.



R2 = LMH
Square = L

Press R2 + Square.  I shit you not, it gives you the ability to plink dash like a friend lol.  If you want to plink dash backwards, welp, just press back+R2+Square.  And just mash the hell out of it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 6, 2014)

I try to attempt to play footsies with Bullet, since its like the safest thing to do, despite me wanting to simply get in there.

As for Mahvel, after watching a bit of Maximillian's tutorial on Wesker and showing how much of a cheese he can be. 

I can safe to say I attempted as such and just gun shot teleport motherfuckers into oblivion. Even though I'm not great at it, wrecking a team of Nova, Hulk, and Sent. is like the most amusing thing possible. Not even X Factored.



> (Don't really know anything about Naoto because lolP4U, so I can't say whether that comparison is accurate or not.)



She has similar pokes and a fucking awesome air poke with her light Persona button which not only reaches low like Bullet's air C, but its fast as shit.


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2014)

I wonder why they nerf Makoto so bad though. Wasn't she pretty good in CSII?



bbq sauce said:


> You have to sorta learn what ppl call "combo theory"
> 
> which is basically just knowing the main "sections" and how to put them together.
> 
> ...



Ahhh, ok that makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 6, 2014)

Basically the best thing since slice bread when I use her,


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 6, 2014)

It makes me sad that it has no online. Cuz the gameplay is fun as fuck.


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2014)

Wasn't they supposed to patch a netcode into it?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 6, 2014)

Supposedly, then that thought died. Really hard.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 6, 2014)

hopping on BB for a lil bit if anybody wants to play hmu

bbqsaucejrz = psn


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2014)

Wow, that Kokonoe was pretty damn swag.

EDIT: Is it just me or is Jin's normal incredibly safe on block?


----------



## bbq sauce (May 7, 2014)

The Koko you fought was pretty bad tbh

LK came by and ran train on the room after you left with his Koko. ;~; that is real Koko

Jin has unsafe moves, I just don't use them without confirming a hit first. (usually) moreso, rather than punishing moves after blocking them, you punish Jin by interrupting his pressure.

But alot of times, where you could have punished, or at least taken safe offense where I would have had to block, you'd just do a really slow start up D move, into D chain and gave me free punish.

you should really go for more than just throwing out Ds in neutral, too. Noel is really fast you should use her movement to make openings, stagger 5A pressure, frame traps etc rather than just throwing out prayers, especially when said prayers are only netting you like sub 2k damage.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 7, 2014)

I think I have a decent set up with X-23, Vergil, and Doom. Just, GETTING this team to work, while not getting murdered as soon as the first hit connects.



> throwing out Ds in neutral



>Noels
>D's in neutral

Ay dios mio, that's super dangerous.

As someone who used Noel, I tend to opt to use her air C's or crouching C's for pokes. The only issue doing that is getting punished.

If you wanna poke during her neutral game, her 5B has decent length, and 5C, but 5B is faster, so starting a combo from 5A5B then crouch for B and C and forward D to start her shit.

Her forward A works like a launcher so you can do air shenanigans.

Actually, her air C is scary on a single fact that Noel can do and that is she can throw in her air B and nobody will notice a second attack being thrown in since its like a split second. Meaning her second attack will be hidden.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 7, 2014)

Bringing her out of retirement,

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYWb3TlxfQA&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

May not be the best demonstration, but just enough to get the gist of it.


----------



## Esura (May 7, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> The Koko you fought was pretty bad tbh
> 
> LK came by and ran train on the room after you left with his Koko. ;~; that is real Koko
> 
> ...



Oh, I missed out on something awesome then.

Her 5A and her 5B always seemed to get stuff by everything Jin does, especially after wakeup and I've yet to commit the "5B/2B > 6A > sj.C > j.D > d.6B > d.5C > d.6B" part of her optimal BnB to memory so I kept hoping to catch you off guard with weird drive use since I couldn't follow up properly with any poke I landed well without abusing Chamber Shot which just pushed you far back again.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 7, 2014)

After wake up, you should never press buttons unless it's a move with invul, or you really want to commit to a read.

What you want to be doing is using her speed and movement options. example: I poke with 5C5D a lot in neutral.. what you should do is a small dash forward and brake with barrier guard just outside 5C's range, force a wiff, and dash in with 5A.  It probably won't punish 5C wiff, but have to respect and block. From there you have stagger pressure/frame traps/throw in overheads. 

Also note that Jin has little reliable anti-air, and even though Noel doesn't have super strong air to ground normals double jumps air dashes etc let you get the angles you need to force me to block. 


at the end of the day tho, Noel still is a dice roll char. you just have to know when to roll em and when to play it safe.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 7, 2014)

Basically abuse her momentum and pokes for supreme victory.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 8, 2014)

Erm. Not exactly. Her pokes suck.. that's why you use movement/speed to get where you want to be ie: point blank.

If you try to "poke" with her you're going to get eaten up by moves like Ragna 5B/5C, Jin 5C, Hakumen's whole move set, etc


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 8, 2014)

What actually kills me out Noel when I tried using her was that she had cool down animations on certain moves, like her air D for example. Not exactly the best of things to use if you like being speedy.

Anyway, been playing AE last night for like 4 fucking hours straight. Been trying to get the hang of using Cody, who I found pretty useful.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (May 8, 2014)

Esura said:


> Oh, I missed out on something awesome then.
> 
> Her 5A and her 5B always seemed to get stuff by everything Jin does, especially after wakeup and I've yet to commit the "5B/2B > 6A > sj.C > j.D > d.6B > d.5C > d.6B" part of her optimal BnB to memory so I kept hoping to catch you off guard with weird drive use since I couldn't follow up properly with any poke I landed well without abusing Chamber Shot which just pushed you far back again.



The main BnB I would do with her off 6A was:

5B/2B, 6A, sj.C, j.D, d.6B, d.6C, d.2D, d.6B, 22C, dash cancel, 6C (1 hit), 6B, 6D, d.6B, d.5C, d.6B, d.5C, d.236D

Pretty easy combo, teaches you some good filler.  Forget how much damage though.


----------



## creative (May 8, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> What actually kills me out Noel when I tried using her was that she had cool down animations on certain moves, like her air D for example. Not exactly the best of things to use if you like being speedy.
> 
> Anyway, been playing AE last night for like 4 fucking hours straight. Been trying to get the hang of using Cody, who I found pretty useful.




yeah. cody's the shit in AE. you gonna stick with him when ultra comes out?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 8, 2014)

Sure, for as long as he doesn't get nerfed to shit like making him slow or something.

Otherwise interrupting Akumas and Onis and Ryus with a fucking rock is amusing.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 8, 2014)

I like Cody's knife, so goddamn much.


----------



## Esura (May 8, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> After wake up, you should never press buttons unless it's a move with invul, or you really want to commit to a read.
> 
> What you want to be doing is using her speed and movement options. example: I poke with 5C5D a lot in neutral.. what you should do is a small dash forward and brake with barrier guard just outside 5C's range, force a wiff, and dash in with 5A.  It probably won't punish 5C wiff, but have to respect and block. From there you have stagger pressure/frame traps/throw in overheads.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this tips. I've been incorporating some of this in a match against a friend of mines (he uses Jin as well, also Terumi) and its been working out well for me.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> What actually kills me out Noel when I tried using her was that she had cool down animations on certain moves, like her air D for example. Not exactly the best of things to use if you like being speedy.
> 
> Anyway, been playing AE last night for like 4 fucking hours straight. Been trying to get the hang of using Cody, who I found pretty useful.



I've been (re) learning Sakura and Cammy with this Hori stick instead of pad and being able to plink has actually made me be able to do a lot of their damaging stuff with some consistency now. Its like a whole new world has been opened up to me.



CosmicCastaway said:


> The main BnB I would do with her off 6A was:
> 
> 5B/2B, 6A, sj.C, j.D, d.6B, d.6C, d.2D, d.6B, *22C, dash cancel, 6C (1 hit), 6B, 6D, d.6B, d.5C, d.6B, d.5C, d.236D*
> 
> Pretty easy combo, teaches you some good filler.  Forget how much damage though.



I broke it up like bbq said and I can do the first part easy, although I've been doing d.6B, d.C, d.6B instead cause d.2D seems to drop on some characters. The bolded part however, is a pain. The timing with 22C, dash cancel, 6C is more strict than I remember it to be on older BBs or maybe I suck I dunno.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 8, 2014)

Getting caught in Oni's EX air slamming bullshit in a loop after I was doing well is like the most infuriating thing.


----------



## creative (May 8, 2014)

EX-Sekisei Jiraiken is the hottest bullshit. it even beats makoto's EX Fukiage on trade and makoto's shoryu tracks. 

I'm just going to bait that oni-fuckers with bison from now on.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 8, 2014)

Like, I will still be pretty salty if I lost one way or another, but getting caught in a frame trap loop as bullshit as this is the most godawful thing since there's virtually no way to break out of it. I could not wake up block nor could I ever FADC back, and even if I could, that focus would get shattered into giblets.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]zbGSphMEIrA[/YOUTUBE]



> Blade Arcus From Shining
> 
> The RPG heroes and heroines from Sega?s long running Shining series are coming together for a fighting game. Sega is running a Blade Arcus from Shining location test in Japan with six characters.
> 
> ...



So yeah now the Shining Series is getting a fighter now. Sega must be jumping back into the Fighting Genre now. First Dengeki Bruno and now this.

Still no characters from the Genesis games....yet.


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2014)

Looks like shit though.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 9, 2014)

Hangat?r said:


> Looks like shit though.



took the words right out of my keyboard lmao


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2014)

I thought it looked cool.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 9, 2014)

Floaty jumps, slow/clumsy ground movement = turnoff for me right out of the gate.


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2014)

And moves don't really flow together + Kurosaki Ichigo clone.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qn7yIh7FkZk[/YOUTUBE]

Feels good that I still own this game.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 10, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qn7yIh7FkZk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Feels good that I still own this game.



Ah the good ol days when Gundam was still relevant in the United States. I remember going to walmart as a kid to get a tarzan game for my ps2 but I saw this instead and grabbed it. Best decision ever.

Still there was some stuff I never knew about Battle Assault 1 or 2.

In japan Battle Assault 1 was called Gundam The battle master 2 and had none of the original anime pilots for their mobile suits. It was all original characters and the Wing Gundam was never even in the game in the first place. All of that was changed for the american release and Heero and the Wing Gundam were added and made the main characters because of the success of Gundam Wing on the toonami block. Hell Wing Gundam's sprite is just a modified Zeta Gundam sprite. 

Battle Assault 2 was made for american audiences basically as well. The roster was updated to include G Gundam characters since it was airing on Toonami at the time, while the wing and some zeta units were removed


----------



## CosmicCastaway (May 13, 2014)

East Coast Throwdown was hella fun.  Only went like 2-2 in tournament but I didn't really care, was my last tournament with Ragna anyway.  Only goals were to play a fuckton of casuals with Valk and not go 0-2 with Ragna.

3 month grind to Summer Jam let's go.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 13, 2014)

I heard the patch to BB was supposed to be today.


----------



## Esura (May 13, 2014)

Not today I guess, since no patch prompt came up.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 13, 2014)

oh ok


----------



## CosmicCastaway (May 13, 2014)

Patch is out for people that have the Japanese version.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 14, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> East Coast Throwdown was hella fun.  Only went like 2-2 in tournament but I didn't really care, was my last tournament with Ragna anyway.  Only goals were to play a fuckton of casuals with Valk and not go 0-2 with Ragna.
> 
> 3 month grind to Summer Jam let's go.



Sorry bruh

I got off work Friday night, thought about driving up and was just like, NAAH.

I'll probs see you for summer jam though


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 14, 2014)

Kagura's like really difficult to get going.

But the damage payoff is lovely.

Switched over to Hakumen, and you win fights, forever.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 14, 2014)

He just doesn't feel as great though. Though that's probably me.

Anyway, Hakumen is fucking awesome to use.

Plus watching people try to damage me and I do the same in few hits is amusing.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 19, 2014)

Did US version get the 1.1 patch yet?


----------



## Esura (May 19, 2014)

Yeah, we did. Poor Makoto....


----------



## bbq sauce (May 19, 2014)

Word 'em up.

I'ma have to hop on tonight.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 19, 2014)

Got back into MK 9 recently. For a newb to fighters, I was actually holding my own last night with my awesome Sub-Zero skills onlinr.

Gonna practice with Cyrax later. He seems pretty cool.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 19, 2014)

MK, just like Street Fighter, is pretty basic, pretty friendly as far as getting into matches are concerned since its relatively easy to pick up.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 19, 2014)

That's my main problem with fighters. The button combos can be a little difficult for me to remember(especially Tekken's), but MK 9 is really basic.

I'll probably be buying Injustice soon as well, since it's from the same guys who made MK 9.


----------



## Butcher (May 19, 2014)

Gonna practice more with Sonya Blade tonight myself. 

Being away from the game so long made me kinda bad...

Well, I'm still pretty good with Scorpion. He's really basic imo.


----------



## Aruarian (May 20, 2014)

I prefer Injustice to MK, but both suffer from horrible netcode.

If you wanna get into competitive scenes, I think Injustice has MK trumped these days.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 20, 2014)

So Ken and Koromaru are one character. Basically every living SEES member is back. Now all we need is Minato/Makoto/MC.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (May 20, 2014)

Injustice is my jawnt.  Y'all don't want this Dick...Grayson!


----------



## Esura (May 20, 2014)

I'll probably never play Injustice. It looks like MK9/MKvsDC minus the MK characters and I already have my fair share of issues with Mortal Kombat series in general.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (May 20, 2014)

Tbh I'm not a big MK fan either, but Injustice is prob my fav non-anime fighter.  Game is really solid.  FIxed most of the issues I had with MK9, except for walk speed.


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2014)

What about Martian Man Kabal?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (May 21, 2014)

MMH is really good.  I haven't followed where everyone falls on the tier list for a while now since the NRS community is more wishy-washy than politicians, but I think he's pretty easily top 10, if not top 5.  Not nearly as retarded as Kabal was.


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2014)

Pretty sure he's the best char in the game right now. I think top 4 is MMH, Aquaman, Zod, Batgirl.

Cyborg and Joker are easily the worst 2 chars.


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2014)

Welp, more Fei and Adon nerfs.

Guess my potential switch to Yun is definite now. Bajiquan, bitches.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 23, 2014)

you got a full changes list?

they nerf Sak yet??

I been saying since console Super 1.0 she was really strong (back when she was literally tiered as the -worst- character in the game)

and all they've done is repeatedly buff the character afaik lol

pls tell me she's been made even stronger.


----------



## Esura (May 24, 2014)

They nerfed her j.HP just a bit and reduced her recovery off EX Tatsu on block slightly. They also limited her air Tatsu escape but they extended the range of all her Shoukens and st. far HP can be canceled into HP Shou now.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 24, 2014)

You should really only be confirming tatsu and jump fierce was too strong.. not too shabby.

I really like far fierce into HP shou o though.. that's fucking ill.


----------



## Esura (May 24, 2014)

Yeah, that is pretty good. Especially since I've still sometimes haven't gotten the spacing right when it comes to cl. st. HP and far st. HP.

Ever since I re-learned arcade stick (Hori HRAP N3-SA), I'm finally able to plink and do all of Sakura's 1-frame link combos with some consistency.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 25, 2014)

Well I guess it makes sense for Capcom to make a new fighter since Marvel 3 is pretty much dying and might never return. They can't hold it down with just USF4

*Spoiler*: __ 





Get hype for Cyberbots 2


----------



## Esura (May 25, 2014)

Niiiice! I hope it's a Capcom vs Capcom game.

And Street Fighter Assassin's Fist series is awesome! For a low budget production they managed to create something 10x more enjoyable than that Van Damne and crappy Chun Li SF movie.


----------



## Kaitou (May 25, 2014)

YES CYBERBOTS PLS.

That was my shit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 25, 2014)

If you have a WIiU make sure to look into Tekken Tag 2.

The game is legit. Best version of it too


----------



## SionBarsod (May 25, 2014)

So will Arcsys give us another version of BBCP with more characters? Or do you think they'll go straight to BB4 in a year or two?


----------



## Esura (May 26, 2014)

Another version of BBCP, definitely.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 26, 2014)

Playing MAHVEL Origins.

Kinda hilarious and ironic that the game feels more balanced than its sequels.

Like actually having to put work for your combos.

Plus it still has that good mix of Capcom arcade fighters with addictibility.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (May 26, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> Well I guess it makes sense for Capcom to make a new fighter since Marvel 3 is pretty much dying and might never return. They can't hold it down with just USF4
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I really don't agree that Marvel 3 is dying, it gets the top 2 amount of entrants at every major fighting game.  And USF4 is going to bring in a ton of new people.

But it does make sense all the same for them to bring in another game since they pretty much control the market at this point.  Most likely is prob Darkstalkers.  In which case I'mma rock that dude Donovan (provided I actually buy the game  >.>).


SionBarsod said:


> So will Arcsys give us another version of BBCP with more characters? Or do you think they'll go straight to BB4 in a year or two?





Esura said:


> Another version of BBCP, definitely.



I thought they said this was the last game?



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Playing MAHVEL Origins.
> 
> Kinda hilarious and ironic that the game feels more balanced than its sequels.
> 
> *Like actually having to put work for your combos.*


----------



## SionBarsod (May 26, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I thought they said this was the last game?




CP was, until Mori found out that he put in so many plot threads that they couldn't be wrapped up in three games. As of CP the story is 80% done.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 26, 2014)

Playing MAHVEL Super Heroes, the combos in this game. Psylocke, why you so gud?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 29, 2014)

Been switching between Tekken 6, SC4 , Aqaupazza and BBCP for fighting games. Uusally most active on the weekends, though I am trying to play The Witcher and 100%~ Tales of Graces f, so I switch often. Not sure which series I enjoy more. What's up with Tekken though? This Scenario Mode is nuts...

PSN: Kakashifan727


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]QFLgZRS5VSM[/YOUTUBE]

Yun buffed.. 

But Chun is finally useful


----------



## Aruarian (May 29, 2014)

Time for that yolo Youhou.

I wanna get back into VF5.


----------



## Esura (May 29, 2014)

I would've made a thread on this but only a select few of us really cares about fighters so...yeah...



Time to get ready to rock son!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 29, 2014)

Buff a character who can end your game in seconds? Like he needed it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2014)

There's already an Xrd thread.. But, yeah.. I'll buy a PS4 for that 1080 60fps sprites goodness


----------



## SionBarsod (May 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]o3vWdCZ2NPA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 29, 2014)

Looks like he plays like a faster version of Shadow Labrys.


----------



## Aruarian (May 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1dqsHzCreU[/YOUTUBE]

In case some of you nerds need subs.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 30, 2014)

Too early to compare his play style to any other characters

but I bet you them spear normals gon' be a problem


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 1, 2014)

Seems like he'll be fun.  Still not gonna get the game though.

Been watching some videos of Millia in Xrd, think I'm gonna main her and have Sol as my second.  So basically the GG equivalents of my BB characters weeeeee.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 1, 2014)

Also bbq we need to play again soon.  My Valk needs practice against people that respect frames.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 1, 2014)

So does anyone still play SF4?

I'm gonna get back into it when Ultra comes out this coming Tuesday. Gonna mainly play Poison starting out. I might dabble with Decapre, Rolento, and Chun here and there though if I get a little bored.

Add me if you guys are down to play sometimes: Duy123.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm surprised you're still alive, Duy. You still rocking that PS3 your girl got you?

And no more Cody?! But the frametraps, bro!


----------



## Esura (Jun 1, 2014)

Duy Nguyen said:


> So does anyone still play SF4?
> 
> I'm gonna get back into it when Ultra comes out this coming Tuesday. Gonna mainly play Poison starting out. I might dabble with Decapre, Rolento, and Chun here and there though if I get a little bored.
> 
> Add me if you guys are down to play sometimes: Duy123.



I still play SFIV along with BBCP and I'm totally going to use Elena and Decapre in Ultra...then slowly just go back to Sakura like I always do. 

My PSN is Esura.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 1, 2014)

@ Hangatyr: Hahaha, I only played  Cody cause he looked cool. His playstyle doesn't really fit well with me so I dropped him when v2012 came out. That 3f c.Short was pretty awesome though. Yup, still playing on PS3. Need to find me a new girl and sweet talk my way into a PS4. =P

@ Esura: Cool, cool, I think I still have you added on PSN.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 1, 2014)

Cody is fun, but he takes too much work. I switched to Fei but am making the move to Yun for Ultra. The Fei nerfs were stupid AF. Plus I'll get less complaints about playing a 'boring' character.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 1, 2014)

Yun's gonna do an absurd amount damage with 3 meters. Plus he gets a crossup now for some reason, lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2014)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yun's gonna do an absurd amount damage with 3 meters. Plus he gets a crossup now for some reason, lol.



Safe pushblock on ex qfc.p too 

Too stronk..


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeah, man. We'll play. I need Valk experience.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 2, 2014)

I need Arakune experience more than anything. Cuz fuck those fuckers. And the corner game they rode on.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2014)

Duy Nguyen said:


> So does anyone still play SF4?
> 
> I'm gonna get back into it when Ultra comes out this coming Tuesday. Gonna mainly play Poison starting out. I might dabble with Decapre, Rolento, and Chun here and there though if I get a little bored.
> 
> Add me if you guys are down to play sometimes: Duy123.



Holy shit Duy has returned. Yeah I still play SF4, plan to take it more seriously when Ultra is out.

I'm pretty sure I still have you on my PSN [Onmitsukido].


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 2, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I need Arakune experience more than anything. Cuz fuck those fuckers. And the corner game they rode on.



I'm sure Biscuits can run some games when he's not ridin' a dick in on an ice car.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 3, 2014)

Dicking around with Terumi.

He's fun to mess with on the offense.

On the defense?

JEE-SUS-FUCKING-CHRIST 

Complete nightmare.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 3, 2014)

I heard Crapcom just released Ultra SF4?? Is it worth it? And did they include evil ryu and shin akuma?


----------



## Esura (Jun 3, 2014)

Dude, Evil Ryu and Oni been in SFIV for years now with Arcade Edition.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 3, 2014)

Just bought Ultra


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 3, 2014)

Jesus, the Vergil players are extra annoying today.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 3, 2014)

Trying out a team of Spencer, Tron, and Storm.

So far so good.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 3, 2014)

Lol, Tron.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2014)

This Decapre broad.. She's good man.. Won against an Elena then called it quits.. Too tired.. But really, I knew I'd like her.. Especially her first ultra.. With the second Ultra I keep doing the grounded one when I want to do the anti-air one which I'm certain I can finish a combo with..


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 3, 2014)

Would anyone like to play my 30mins. Poison on USF4?

PSN ID: Duy123


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2014)

I would.. But we're too far away to get a good game.. I'll still do it if you're up to it..


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 3, 2014)

Khris said:


> I would.. But we're too far away to get a good game.. I'll still do it if you're up to it..



I'm down what's your PSN again?

Edit: Whoa, sorry man. I didn't think it'd be that bad hahaha. GG nonetheless.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2014)

PSN: KhrisNF


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 3, 2014)

Khris said:


> This Decapre broad.. She's good man.. Won against an Elena then called it quits.. Too tired.. But really, I knew I'd like her.. Especially her first ultra.. *With the second Ultra I keep doing the grounded one when I want to do the anti-air one which I'm certain I can finish a combo with..*



Watching Maximilian's stream on that, and he was practicing her and the chat was ballistic about this fact.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2014)

Glad it's not just me then 

EDIT: Duy.. I told you man


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh man, it doesn't help Max doesn't play charge characters. Cuz this Gief is becoming a nightmare.

>ultra workable from mid-screen


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 3, 2014)

Decapre's ultra 2 is so good holy shit


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 3, 2014)

Psycho Stream is really really smart to use as cover.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 3, 2014)

Poison has lulzy as fuck combo strings. It's like she's a tranny version of Yun.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2014)

Finally got it to work


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 3, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Poison has lulzy as fuck combo strings. It's like she's a tranny version of Yun.



I wish it was....



Her fireball is absolutely amazing though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2014)

Chun got that extra damage from Kikosho


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 3, 2014)

I would like to say yay, but then I remember I tend to get reckt by Chuns online.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 4, 2014)

Esura said:


> Dude, Evil Ryu and Oni been in SFIV for years now with Arcade Edition.



I know, im asking if those two guys(evil ryu and shin akuma) are included in ultra sf4?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 4, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I know, im asking if those two guys(evil ryu and shin akuma) are included in ultra sf4?



Yes, no characters were taken out.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 4, 2014)

Has anyone else tried out Elena? Cuz ho-ly shit she is GOD.

>pretty good damaging Ultra, but lunges like Tiger Destruction
>fucking HEALING Ultra
>absurd reach in her normals
>her specials are fucking fast
>her DP is basically a Flash Kick
>her half circle back being a Jaguar Kick
>sweeps for a special
>her combos combo into combos

Give me a week.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 4, 2014)

^Do you play on PSN and from the west coast?

If so, hit me up later today for some games. I need to work some more on my Poison.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 4, 2014)

Yo is this supposed to happen?

[YOUTUBE]6XqJtYc5ZS4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 5, 2014)

If there's one thing about SF4's online that I don't like is that you'll have more cases of being unable to get matches whether its through quick search or people just back out if you wait.

And its not exactly lag heavy when I play, in fact its pretty fine. You get the rare case but I seen as such with people who have better connections anyway.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 6, 2014)

Sooo I found an empire mix up with Jin last night but haven't tried it on a human yet.

Who wanna guinea pig for the kid tonight?!


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 7, 2014)

Try not playing while blazed. Better reflexes.


----------



## Cash (Jun 9, 2014)

Whoa legit surprised to see an FGC thread here.


----------



## creative (Jun 9, 2014)

yo, Hugo's focus attack is fucking busted. hit hits a shiton of the cast from nearly half screen. this big purple bastard can grab ex-shoryu and 1-frame hit confirm thunderclaps. what the fucking hell?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 9, 2014)

>tried many BB characters for years since CT
>pick up Rachel today
>play her like I played as her my entire BB career
>ironically my most hated match ups since CT


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2014)

I've never fought another Rachel online. Ever.

I wanted to learn how to play her though but she seems like a tricky one to get a handle on.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 9, 2014)

Rachel's 2C Chair >>> Jap Tsubaki player with 1 MILLION REBEL POINTS


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZElgzU8cneY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 9, 2014)

Max sounded disappointed on TJ's new design and stuff during the stream.


----------



## Lying Cat (Jun 9, 2014)

Me too to be honest, he looks off. Also expected him to be beefier.


----------



## creative (Jun 9, 2014)

Combo looks very tame and relaxed. It's sorta unsettling.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 9, 2014)

Max more or less says he acts more humble, while he initially was a more hyped asshole. Which he liked.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 10, 2014)

P4A2 console stuff.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 10, 2014)

I love Rachel's corner game, so goddamn much.

Locking these guys and combo long enough to have Slypheed regen to redo it again is awesome.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 11, 2014)

Yo, I'm DEFINITELY playing Ken. We in there.

AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2014)

What the actual FUCK ?


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 11, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> What the actual FUCK ?




According to Ono it isn't true.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 11, 2014)

Hugo is so damn fun to play.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 11, 2014)

Not when you're against him.

Not since Third Strike.

Not even now more.


----------



## Esura (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeah, fuck his clap.


----------



## creative (Jun 12, 2014)

Esura said:


> Yeah, fuck his clap.



I wouldn't worry much about his clap. well, okay I would. but I'm more concerned about his air-grabs and normals can get from practically half-screen. still not as big a nightmare as elena though, fuck high jump cancels.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 12, 2014)

How different to 3S is Hugo, I still haven't shelled out for Ultra yet

- clap is still wild + on block?
- is BACK BRAY-KAH still exclusively a yomi move, or can you do it on reaction?
- does he have a legit anti air at all?
- wtf is it like to play this character w/o parry and with out 3S's weird 720 partitions?

I can't imagine Hugo being fun outside of the 3S's mechanics tbph


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 12, 2014)

Don't play Hugo in Ultra, he's not like his 3S self (besides being low-tier). Keepaway-centric game + no parry = no bueno de lucha 

(I don't speak Spanish)


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 12, 2014)

so back breakah is his anti air?

does it have invul or has it been sped up like 3 fold? because I can't honestly see people doing it on reaction to a jump in and not getting stuffed


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 12, 2014)

I've seen people do anti-air on the second I jump. Which makes getting in a bit bullshit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 12, 2014)

Hugo isn't like his 3S version obviously due to many different game mechanics in SF4. 

He's a bullshit fun character to mess around with, simple as that.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 13, 2014)

Violent-nin said:


> Hugo isn't like his 3S version obviously due to many different game mechanics in SF4.
> 
> He's a bullshit fun character to mess around with, simple as that.


Hm. 3S he was shit tier, but fun because the game's mechanics let you do silly gimmicky shit.. I feel like outside 3S, he'd just be shit tier with out the fun.


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I've seen people do anti-air on the second I jump. Which makes getting in a bit bullshit.



ume-back breakah was my thing back in the day tho.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 13, 2014)

Landing Valk's Astral as a reversal is so so fucking satisfying.

Eat the wolf ^ (use bro)


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 13, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Landing Valk's Astral as a reversal is so so fucking satisfying.
> 
> Eat the wolf ^ (use bro)



Or you could combo into it off of anything in the corner.  >.>


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 14, 2014)

Sure but the guy was above me so I took the shot.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 14, 2014)

I respect that.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylcxZZ20Omc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 14, 2014)

My god that looks great. It would be nice if BB and other fighters could make character models like that too since apparently Sprites cost much more. Do we have a set release date for Xrd on consoles yet?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 14, 2014)

Only the general holiday season of 2014.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm still excited about Ken and Koromaru. There are barely any male spear-users in fighting games, in fact the only other I can think of is Gaoh from SamSho.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm on USF4 if anyone is down to play

PSN - Duy123


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 19, 2014)

Who wants to talk about Murders?

[YOUTUBE]oP8UuRFuO30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 19, 2014)

I see some bits of Terumi in his moves.

Shits gonna be gud.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 21, 2014)

So, went back to Ragna.  Fuck 1.1 Valk.  Wolf meter nerf was retarded.  

We back to disrespecting fools and playing footsies with a sword.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 22, 2014)

So after looking on Play Asia it seems that Persona 4 Ultimax won't be region locked like the first game. I really don't feel like waiting until the end of October so I guess I'll just import it


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 22, 2014)

I would but I want to play as based Adachi.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 23, 2014)

Decided to sub Litchi


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 24, 2014)

Still maining Izayoi and Terumi


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 25, 2014)

Whoa how did I miss the Adachi reveal? Not sure he's my type of character but it's cool to see him finally confirmed.

I'm still looking forward to P4u2 even though bbcp was a big disappointment to me.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 25, 2014)

Sasaki Kojirō said:


> I'm still looking forward to P4u2 *even though bbcp was a big disappointment to me.*



How come            ?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2014)

Btw, AE is free on XBL till 30th if you have XBL Gold.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 27, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> How come            ?



I felt that the majority of characters were very 1 dimensional and it was shockingly unbalanced for being the 4th or 5th iteration of a game.  I also still don't particularly like many of the characters in terms of appearance and personality.  The soundtrack ended up being my favorite thing about it.

I probably didn't give it as much of a chance as I should have but I really wasn't enjoying it very much.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 28, 2014)

Some Ken and Koromaru gameplay

[YOUTUBE]uIJdW6ZnoOA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 28, 2014)

Went back to playing Skullgirls.

Jesus that update data was fucking huge.

More than the game itself.

Yo, even with my connection, the netcode is so buttery smooth, you'd swear be wondering where was this your whole life.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 1, 2014)

>play online of Skullgirls
>go in with a team of Fukua and Big Band
>just keep Brass Arm assist spamming while getting in with Fukua
>win
>get mail
>"that faggy ass team"


----------



## SionBarsod (Jul 1, 2014)

Adachi is Free DLC for the first week when Ultimax releases in america too. Also for the localization he's called "The Egocentric Police Dick"


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2014)

Fuck me.

I've been on a Baji Quan binge thanks to Kenji and genuinely appreciating the style, so I wanted to main Yun in SF4, regardless of his tier. I've tried my best with this char, but it just won't fucking click for me. I don't get it, and I'm frustrated as fuck.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 4, 2014)

Good Yuns are like retarded.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 7, 2014)

I hope there's a next gen EXCLUSIVE Tekken game in the making.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 8, 2014)

So I went back to P4A. And decided to mess around and play as Mitsuru.

Boy is it easy to get wins with her.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 9, 2014)

Anyone else watching the EVO stream?

If not,


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 10, 2014)

So out of the loop I didn't even know this weekend was evo lol


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 10, 2014)

Rico Suave vs Mike Ross was nail biting shit

To the point the crowd got hyped.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 10, 2014)

First time a while I'm interested in SF in EVO


----------



## teddy (Jul 10, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Rico Suave vs Mike Ross was nail biting shit
> 
> To the point the crowd got hyped.



Just finished watching that match between them. love rico's abel game


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VY6wgZbvFlQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SionBarsod (Jul 10, 2014)

So for those of you that remember and/or care about Skullgirls, Encore is coming to the PS4 and Vita this year

Ticket Information

Also we got some Robo Fortune Colors. These aren't all of them though. 



Two of Eliza's Colors. I think she's already available for PC users but not complete. Just like with Big Band. She won't be on consoles until she's finished.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 11, 2014)

When's Annie.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2014)

New Persona is region-free.. Finally


----------



## teddy (Jul 11, 2014)

Watched a match between two marths on melee. amazing to see people still play this game over brawl 

here's the pool for the ultra street fighter 4 side tho


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 11, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> So for those of you that remember and/or care about Skullgirls, Encore is coming to the PS4 and Vita this year
> 
> Ticket Information
> 
> ...



Yoooo the DIO palette.


----------



## teddy (Jul 11, 2014)

Maaaaaaaaaaan koji makes me wanna pick up t-hawk and hit practice mode


dat condor spire


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 12, 2014)

Today's Evo is fucking nutty


----------



## LayZ (Jul 12, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> So for those of you that remember and/or care about Skullgirls, Encore is coming to the PS4 and Vita this year


This and Xrd is why I'm purchasing a PS4 for next gen. I've held out because there hasn't been a fighting game released that's a must buy for me. Also, I'm cheap. 


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Today's Evo is fucking nutty


Expect the unexpected. 

I picked Sako to win, so far so good.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 12, 2014)

> I picked Sako to win, so far so good.



Yeah....about that


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 12, 2014)

This years EVO at least for SF4 is upset city.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 12, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Yeah....about that


He made it to Sunday, he's got a chance.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 12, 2014)

Sako playing Ibuki like its GG


----------



## teddy (Jul 12, 2014)

>18 hit combo


say wut


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2014)

Zero's, Zero's everywhere


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 12, 2014)

John Choi and FChamp taking out Daigo.

'MERICA.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 12, 2014)

St. Jimmy said:


> Yoooo the DIO palette.


Once I found out that Eliza has C. Viper palette, I couldn't stop playing her.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 13, 2014)

LayZ said:


> Once I found out that Eliza has C. Viper palette, I couldn't stop playing her.



I like the Dio palette but nothing's going to top that Tharja palette.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 13, 2014)

That Matador film was legit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## SionBarsod (Jul 13, 2014)

The finals were so damn hype.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jul 13, 2014)

lol @ justin's face plant when he won, grats to him though


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 13, 2014)

Wow what a win holy shit Justin earned that shit. 

Now time for Tekken 7.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 13, 2014)

Justin still needs to work on his celebrations


----------



## SionBarsod (Jul 13, 2014)

Well Ono might have been drunk off his ass but he did say that there will be an announcement soon.

Is it time for an All Capcom crossover fighter? Or Capcom vs. Whichever company fighter?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 13, 2014)

Darkstalkers 4 maybe?


----------



## teddy (Jul 13, 2014)

C_Akutabi said:


> Justin still needs to work on his celebrations



  

congrats to him tho. if anyone deserved to win this it's him


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 14, 2014)

40 seconds without touching a button :sanji


----------



## Stringer (Jul 14, 2014)

damn, this match so was hype

louffy and snake eyez have been amazing this whole tournament


----------



## Stringer (Jul 14, 2014)

yo, Rose in sf grand finals son, fucking rose

I'm so proud louffy made it, the guy's been reppin rose since vanilla sf4 came out


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 14, 2014)

PS1 Pad wins Evo


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 14, 2014)

Luffy became King of the EVO Pirates


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 14, 2014)

Rocking that PS1 pad Louffy took it, definitely earned the trophy this year.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 14, 2014)

Was hoping Bonchan was going to win, but Louffy deserves it.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jul 14, 2014)

That was the best One Piece fight in years.  Amazing top 8 for Street Fighter and I couldn't be happier as a Rose player.  Marvel was great too and I don't even like that game.  Gotta go back and watch BB finals later because I heard they were some of the best.

If only Skullgirls top 16 didn't cut to top 4 because of a Tekken exhibition 

Man, one of my favorite weekends of the year is over already.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 14, 2014)

I missed the majority of BB finals because work :c Gonna probably watch them tomorrow.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 14, 2014)

Justin and that Rose player with the PS1 Pad.. :33


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 14, 2014)

PS1 pad on a 360

For maximum irony


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrvY6BbiUE0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnX_V25e4FQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evkW7zdX0QA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqKh9YDyv1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 14, 2014)

Every top 8 i payed attention to was pretty hype. 
blaz blue(movie-esque  gf)
ssbm (i was pretty lit so i really dont remember all of this one, but I remember a lot of screams)
umvc3 was hella hype (as always)
USF4 was amazing


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 14, 2014)

Smash was the most boring. 

Not to particularly hate on it, just not particularly hype when its like a 30 minute 1v1 match set. 

Bad enough that I was nearly falling asleep.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jul 15, 2014)

Ultimax will have Marie as playable DLC



and Chronophantasma is adding Celica and Lambda-11 in Arcades later this year



Now just give us Jubei and Nine already


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 15, 2014)

The hate is strong on twitter against Louffy, calling him a scrub and a weaboo, saying that Rose is a BS character, too op, god tier and shit.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 15, 2014)

I'd still rather have Margaret in P4U2, but Marie should be cool.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 15, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> What? How?





And this is only the start.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 15, 2014)

People really think Rose is op?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 15, 2014)

Aren't Rose and Sagat like mid-tier at this point?

Louffy just knows how to play the game. On a pad no less.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 15, 2014)

Rose is really good now.  Luffy was scraping fools when she was bad.  Now that she got buffed, it's only natural he'll start dominating.

Sagat sucks doe.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2014)

The king is no longer the king. 

Rose has been buffed and is very solid but is not broken by any means.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 15, 2014)

Nah, but this is the shit that happens when peeps pick Sagat into terrible matchups.  Characters look broken.  *shrug*


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 15, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> The hate is strong on twitter against Louffy, calling him a scrub and a weaboo, saying that Rose is a BS character, too op, god tier and shit.



Daigo fans butthurt af. I'll never get why people think character selection means THAT much in a competition with 1k+ players. I'm sure there were plenty of other rose players. It was the same shit with flocker winning evo last year with zero, and f champ and phoenix. They arent broken characters (although zero is close, thats why i play him)


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 15, 2014)

Dark Phoenix at lvl 5 X Factor is the most bullshit character in MAHVEL to be frank and I don't think anyone would really deny that fact.

Can she be beaten? Sure, considering Wong has proven.

It's just really REALLY fucking difficult.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 15, 2014)

She used to be bullshit. Now she has the health of a wet paper towel.

I'd say the more bullshit character in Marvel now is Vergil.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 15, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Dark Phoenix at lvl 5 X Factor is the most bullshit character in MAHVEL to be frank and I don't think anyone would really deny that fact.
> 
> Can she be beaten? Sure, considering Wong has proven.
> 
> It's just really REALLY fucking difficult.


But watching the best phoenix (champ)shows that 
1. your offense needs to be amazing as you cant use supers, or at least shouldnt use supers
2. your defense needs to be just as good if not better as this isnt vanilla where you have 2 meat shields then phoenix, and people can snap her in and murk her in half a combo
3. You cant xfactor punish unless you think its absolutely necessary.

MVC3 phoneix was a extremely low risk high reward character(2 big body meat shields) 
UMVC3 phoenix is a pretty high risk high reward character as she takes some essential assets from your team
-pre phoenix xfactor
-supers to end combos
-safe dhc


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 15, 2014)

I'd rather fight a Phoenix team than one that has Zero or Vergil on it.

DT Vergil with XF3 and 1-2 bars > Dark Phoenix + XF3


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 15, 2014)

motivation.jpg

That said, Marn's Zero is fucking retarded when decides to get in.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 15, 2014)

Has anyone seen this yet?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4Uk7wZzwmE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikSTE_ms0HU[/YOUTUBE]

Basically people who should've gotten nerfed got the Akuma buffs instead and the one who needed buffs is now GAWD.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jul 15, 2014)

Calling Rose op is ridiculous.  One of those twitter comments was complaining about spamming in grand finals...that shows how much attention you should pay to them.  I hope there isn't another balance patch because Rose will get nerfed because a player dared to be good with her like Gen.

Also there might be nothing more stupid than xf3 Phoenix trap mixups but she's definitely not on the level of Vergil, Zero and Doom.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 16, 2014)

Doom isn't broken, his utility is just off the charts.  Only character that comes close is Dante.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah Doom isn't really a character I'd consider broken. Cuz he doesn't do shit like murk half your bar if you decided to slam all the buttons like Vergil or Dark Phoenix.

And while his strengths are Hidden Missiles and air combos, he doesn't have answers to everything under the sun.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## SionBarsod (Jul 16, 2014)

I still remember when Mori said there wouldn't be any DLC for Chronophantasma.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 16, 2014)

Mori says a lot of things.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jul 16, 2014)

Celica and lambda scan


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPPe2qbF3dQ&list=PLitZkRNNn1LjAtJ5yTcog7LayXboMQ1Tj[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jul 16, 2014)

They also released information about a new character for P4u2.  I know nothing about her but hopefully she's cool.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 16, 2014)

Marie's from P4: The Golden


----------



## SionBarsod (Jul 17, 2014)

The butthurt I'm seeing over Marie being in is 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Golden


----------



## uuugh (Jul 17, 2014)

Butthurt should be over someone who isn't in.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Esura (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm considering buying Under Night In-Birth off the JP PSN store. Anyone wanna go halfsies and gameshare on it?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm gonna buy it when I get paid tomorrow cuz I want those combos now.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 24, 2014)

Esura, how's that game so far?

Keep hearing some things about it here and there.


----------



## uuugh (Jul 25, 2014)

It's not cancelled just like Last Guardian is not cancelled.

Be excited


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 25, 2014)

Bought Under Night In Birth


----------



## SionBarsod (Jul 26, 2014)

Adachi Videos

[YOUTUBE]IdUSrSZ1xDc[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]8_zuYBPHo08[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Jul 26, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Esura, how's that game so far?
> 
> Keep hearing some things about it here and there.



It's pretty fun. Feels like a weird cross between P4A and Aquapazza. This probably wont stop me from putting most of my fighting game time into BBCP and (eventually) Xrd but it's a good side game.

I main Linne. Her rushdown is amazing.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 26, 2014)

UNiB is pretty cool.  Too bad only like 20 people will play it.

If anyone wants to play I'm down though.

PSN: Heavenstrider

I play Hyde mainly and some Gordeau.

GORRIMMUU REAPPAHHH.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 26, 2014)

Got a match recorded.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wKQNRKHYQA&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 28, 2014)

Another match video.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmldajkWXyI&list=PL3LkAfVqttoG8VX4OHHP9CKqs1ZMEM0wo[/YOUTUBE]

This game, is like fucking crack. I swear to god. I'm at work and I'm wanting to fiend on the game like no tomorrow.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 29, 2014)

So, um, what website is currently being the "dustloop" for UNI??

I assume meltybread took over on it?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 29, 2014)

Hilariously, the most activity I've seen are on the UNiB board on GFAQs.

Meltybread is a ghost town on this game, and there some activity on the character threads on dustloop.

In fact DL is the only place where you can say get any info on specific characters and their stuff.

GFAQs is just general stuff on the game.

Though I've been seeing alot of tourney rooms in Player. SoCal, NoCal, Casuals, and a bunch of twitch streams.

I've been fighting more US players than actual japanese players.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 29, 2014)

gah

post-BB dustloop has become worthless as far as actually useful info goes. I don't have the game anyway, though.. I only get to play it when a friend brings it through. shrug.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 29, 2014)

You should get in on it when you get the chance. Its a billion times more fun than BB. Despite Gordeau being the most OP friend in existence.

Its a really fair game. Plus speed, like actual speed, MB speed, not BB slow as shit.

Considering IIRC you prefer characters who simply just pick up and get in, Hyde is really the go to character for that. Gordeau has super range with his scythe.

If you want a challenge and still want to have fun, go with Yuzu. She's basically female Johnny with Izayoi teleports.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 29, 2014)

Ion't know.. I played it two nights ago.. I thought that shit was slow as fuck compared to melty


you know the price of it on JP psn?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 29, 2014)

About 5800 yen. 

I spent like around $74 for the cards.

And yeah, while Melty is much faster, this is probably the closest you'd get to HD Melty, besides having Sion in it and hilariously Akatsuki aka jewpuncher from Akatsuki Blitzkampf


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 29, 2014)

Sion felt.. so not Sion lol

I was trying to go for BEjC combos and getting sad


----------



## SionBarsod (Jul 29, 2014)

How is Akatsuki in this game?


----------



## Esura (Jul 29, 2014)

Seems like everyone sleeps on Linne.

Not liking this as much as Blazblue so far though. Eh, I guess this could be a little side game for me.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 30, 2014)

bbq.

Dustloop has good UNiB stuff from what I've seen.  At least, the Hyde thread was useful.  I'm about to say fuck Hyde though, honestly, and switch to Gordeau.

Btw if you think Gordeau is bad, try dealing with Merkava.  Gawd lol.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 30, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> bbq.
> 
> Dustloop has good UNiB stuff from what I've seen.  At least, the Hyde thread was useful.  I'm about to say fuck Hyde though, honestly, and switch to Gordeau.
> 
> Btw if you think Gordeau is bad, try dealing with *Merkava*.  Gawd lol.


----------



## Esura (Jul 30, 2014)

That's a good pic, lol.

We all should like play some games tonight. I don't really want to play randoms too much right now.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey, it looks like I'm not halfway garbage with Orie afterall.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 30, 2014)

Man, I REALLY slept on Chaos, he's like a more martial arts oriented Relius.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 30, 2014)

I think what bugs me about Nanase is that she 'feels' awkard (to me personally) in neutral. Like the most glaring thing being her 5A, cuz her hitbox is short with it. Her crouching game and air game are fine though.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 30, 2014)

It's harder to cross up because of cross-up protection (actual mechanic) but yeah, they definitely exist.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 30, 2014)

I'd say there's more timing required to cross up because characters here seem to have skinnier hitboxes, unless your name is Waldstein or Merkava.

Like say playing Sion, you'd have to use j-B on most characters, but her j-A is still viable.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 30, 2014)

If you rush in and do an air dash, their air dashes aim up at an angle, so you can use that, or just well timed jumps.

I tried this on characters such as Linne who has the smallest hitbox in the game. Or someone like Gordeau and Hilda. So it may take some practice to get the timing down on all characters. If you really want to do it.

Basically a character like Nanase can do this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXPiE5mXICo[/YOUTUBE]

Not a combo, just performing the cross up.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cw7s5shLzWE&list=UUS7omgZKBul8Y6drcPuvcoA&index=6[/YOUTUBE]

HAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 31, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4ioANq4irw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 31, 2014)

You should really invest in a capture card, homie.


----------



## Esura (Jul 31, 2014)

Are you the Eltnum player Raidou? You is jumping a hell of a lot if so.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 31, 2014)

On a tablet actually.

Welcome to fighting game home videos.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 31, 2014)

It's harder with Sion on the ground since her normals are short, but her air normals are great. And she's SUUUUUUPER good on crouching A pressure.

There's also her 66C, but that'd require me to manipulate the match in some fashion.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 1, 2014)

Tbh that Merkava should have anti-aired the hell out of you.  But das none of my business doe.

@Esura: Sephiroth would play Merkava.  That fucker lol.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 1, 2014)

He should've, but he didn't. 

Mind games.

He knew better.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 1, 2014)

Him being bad isn't a mind game lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]4AEN71R18wg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 2, 2014)

For alot of hubbub of Akatsuki being ass, I started rotating to him this morning. And I've been getting nothing BUT wins.

Then again, I know how to play Street Fighter and been playing Shoto characters for years.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jnqeeVcJLE&list=UUei4dD_Y5N1dPyHYL8HgNYw[/YOUTUBE]

>Vorpal mode Sion can rapid fire 5A on whiff, only her

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQIJJkDLbKs&list=UUei4dD_Y5N1dPyHYL8HgNYw[/YOUTUBE]

>universal KARA THROWS. YES WALDSTEIN TOO. Waldstein can also tech by MASHING HIS COMMAND GRABS

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofIE3-tXWHQ[/YOUTUBE]

>fireballs + Infinite Worths in the same frame get BIG FUCKING DAMAGE. Meaning guys like Akatsuki can take half your bar EASY on a PUNISH


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 5, 2014)

Good finds, thanks for sharing, man!   Going to have to implement crouch tech and rapid fire 5As into my game.  Kara throw is cool too, but I have command throw so *shrug*.  Wonder if Gordeau can do the same as Waldstein to tech throws...

The third video is apparently getting patched out, btw.  French Bread already said that's a glitch.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 5, 2014)

If there's like one character who desperately can benefit from kara throws, that'd be Linne.

Its great that its done low, but the range is shit and basically requires you to be in someone's face, literally.

Which I'm not gonna risk whiffing a throw.


----------



## Esura (Aug 5, 2014)

That's why I try not to throw with her too often. Hard to combo off of too without Chain Shifting.


----------



## SionBarsod (Aug 5, 2014)

Margaret confirmed for P4Ultimax 



 Xrd has a release date for December 4th in Japan 



And there's a new 3D KoF game in the works


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 5, 2014)

NEW KING OF FIGHTERS AND NEW FIGHTING GAMES AND ARGGGHHHH


Oh and every smash characters suggested by the internet in one image


----------



## Byakkö (Aug 5, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> NEW KING OF FIGHTERS AND NEW FIGHTING GAMES AND ARGGGHHHH
> 
> 
> Oh and every smash characters suggested by the internet in one image
> ...



lol if a SSB came out with that roster, it would be the worst fighting game in history.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2014)

How 'bout you spoilertag that thing, buttface.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 5, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> If there's like one character who desperately can benefit from kara throws, that'd be Linne.
> 
> Its great that its done low, but the range is shit and basically requires you to be in someone's face, literally.
> 
> Which I'm not gonna risk whiffing a throw.





Esura said:


> That's why I try not to throw with her too often. Hard to combo off of too without Chain Shifting.



Regular throw ranges in general are pretty bad in this game, sort of like Blaz.  So universal kara is pretty cool.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 5, 2014)

I think the only ones who can throw decently are Hyde, Sion, Nanase (I think), and Akatsuki. Off of the top of my head.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2014)

Maximum Impact 3 confirmed?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 7, 2014)

So a buddy of mine is mentioning the loktest notes for BBCP2 and uh...

[12:37:33 PM | Edited 12:37:42 PM] Roman5ive5ive: 

     Makoto:
    - 5D has less untechable time
    - 2D combos can't be done like before
    - j.2C is cancelable now
    - 214A~D no follow up still
    - j.D now wallbounds? Not sure if can be followed up.
    - 2D lv2 > 5B doesn't work.
    - Lv2 special moves CAN'T be special canceled
    - 6C > 214A~C > 236D only works on corner

AHAHAHAHAHA what?

2D lv2 > 5B doesn't work? You know, that was like, her miscreen BnB.
You know, the only way to do some (below average) damage midscreen

Un-fucking-believable
[12:38:07 PM] Roman5ive5ive: oh and the excuse for these changes?
[12:38:39 PM] Roman5ive5ive: " Balance change" might be the wrong word to describe it... Instead of averaging the strengths and weaknesses of each character, we aimed to expand the individuality of each character and how it feels to play with the characters."

-actual translated sentence from Dengeki article
[12:38:53 PM] gunsquall8: WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
[12:39:00 PM] gunsquall8: like
[12:39:04 PM] gunsquall8: I may not like Makoto
[12:39:07 PM] gunsquall8: but chriiiiiiist
[12:39:20 PM] Roman5ive5ive: "There was a part of me interested in picking this game up and trying it.

But from what I'm reading in these loketest notes and from what I know about the game from people who play it a lot, I don't even want to anymore. This is just horrible. I refuse to support anything that blatantly disrespects chunks of its playerbase like this. "
[12:39:24 PM] gunsquall8: you might as well remove her from the game at this point
[12:39:39 PM] Roman5ive5ive: 
[12:39:47 PM] Roman5ive5ive: Nu:
- None of her ground drive moves can be jump canceled on block
[12:39:48 PM] Roman5ive5ive: why
[12:40:17 PM] Roman5ive5ive:     Hakumen
    - Enma NOT jump cancelable anymore.


WHY
[12:40:24 PM] gunsquall8: WHAT
[12:40:27 PM] gunsquall8: lol
[12:40:32 PM] gunsquall8: Pen's gonna have a fit
[12:40:39 PM] gunsquall8: cuz he mains Haks
[12:40:47 PM] gunsquall8: and he's gonna go tourneying
[12:40:55 PM] Roman5ive5ive: Tsubaki and Rachel also hit hot with the nerf bat pretty hard
[12:41:00 PM] gunsquall8: OH FUCK ME
[12:41:09 PM] Roman5ive5ive: Makoto is just a broken toy now
[12:41:14 PM] gunsquall8: I PLAY THOSE BITCHES
[12:41:17 PM] Roman5ive5ive: she was bottom tier and she got more nerfs
[12:41:40 PM] gunsquall8: tsubaki needed buffs
[12:41:43 PM] gunsquall8: not nerfs
[12:41:55 PM] gunsquall8: how the fuck is she gonna fight JINS
[12:42:04 PM] gunsquall8: lemme guess
[12:42:09 PM] gunsquall8: Jin didnt get nerfed
[12:42:16 PM] gunsquall8: like before
[12:43:08 PM] Roman5ive5ive: apparently neither did Litchi but I haven't really read the dustloop thread
Roman5ive5ive


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 7, 2014)

[12:49:24 PM] Roman5ive5ive: Bullet:
- D Frame Advantage reduced. 
- If you hit D, the opponent floats and can Air Ukemi.
- Heat 1 Piercing Engage doesn't really wall bounce anymore, it seems? 
- Bullet's Capture's Brake only registers in the last half. Looks like it has recovery. 
- Capture's changed so picking it up off a 5B is tough now.
- Bullet's Snap Hands Fist damage reduced
- D gets blocked and you bounce up and back. 
- In addition to confirming You can't really combo off Piercing engage anymore and D being a small bound (so folks can Air Ukemi it) instead of a down

dat violation of the body and soul






HERALD MY RAGE


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 7, 2014)

people wiggin over loke test shit is stupid

like half or more of those changes will be completely different or at least tweaked after a few more loke tests


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Esura (Aug 7, 2014)

lol I should have known rairai would flip his shit about the Izayoi changes.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 7, 2014)

I mean Ragna lost GH -> 6A -> TK BS and I'm just kind of like whatever over here.

I'm more concerned about the OD changes.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 7, 2014)

Hazama doing 5k with Houtenjin OD raw is nutty


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 7, 2014)

when ragna lost 3C > 5D everyone thought he'd have no way to deal damage.. lol

don't look at the changes as how they'd effect your character in the current game.. things always pan out different than how they seem at first.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 7, 2014)

Ragna will always have hitboxes for days though

Jin will forever reset to victory

And Noel needs to be put in a box

But why in gods name did Bullet become needlessly complicated and Izayoi more or less lost her most basic combos. Tsubaki losing jump cancel after 6C is ludicrous.

Thank god I'm not a Makoto fan though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 7, 2014)

>more Rags data

   gh staggers on ground hit
    stuff>6c>hj.c>be>5b/5c>5d(1)>hf>stuff works
    can do 6a>tkgh>delay followup>5c
    air gh causes float on hit again


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 8, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> *when ragna lost 3C > 5D everyone thought he'd have no way to deal damage.. lol*
> 
> don't look at the changes as how they'd effect your character in the current game.. things always pan out different than how they seem at first.



Which is why I said I'm mainly worried about the changes they made to the OD system.  Guard Cancel OD?  Get the fuck outta here, I ain't tryin'a play against no XF bulllllshit.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 8, 2014)

It was always anime XFactor lol. surprised it wasn't already in.. I'm sure there's gonna be ways to OS it.




> But why in gods name did Bullet become needlessly complicated and Izayoi more or less lost her most basic combos.


>did she become more complicated? is more complicated necessarily "worse"?

>Izayoi lost her basic combos for CP. almost every character, for every version change/update, gets a new bnb.. well, excluding the utmost basic shit like 5BC>hell's fang lol


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 8, 2014)

5BC -> hells fang the god.

And fair enough about OD.

You on that UNiEL?  I'm thinking about going to Justin's on the 22nd.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 8, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> It was always anime XFactor lol. surprised it wasn't already in.. I'm sure there's gonna be ways to OS it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> - Bullet lost her D follow up wall stick in the corner (5DD now wall-bounces instead) but gains it back if she follows up with 42136C instead.



That execution is gonna be fucking tight.



> - Capture's changed so picking it up off a 5B is tough now.



Ow



> Last night I went back to Taito really late and got to fool around and can confirm that drive is NO LONGER a hard knockdown. During the day I thought it was still a hard knockdown then I thought it wasn't but playing against the computer I realized that they were teching instantly after.



Christ



> Heat 1 Piercing Engage doesn't really wall bounce anymore, it seems?



Getting it out was annoying as is under pressure. But lord.



> - In addition to confirming You can't really combo off Piercing engage anymore and D being a small bound (so folks can Air Ukemi it) instead of a down



RIP Good Bullet combos

Complications can make things worse. I sub Izayoi for god sakes. I mean I Rachel is more easier to use than her. And fuck, I attempted Yuzuriha in Under Night.

I remember when people literally did not know much about Izayoi, not because she was bad, by no stretch of the imagination, but because she was TOO complicated. And the ones who can use her to her optimal efficiency, are very few.

I mean I don't really recall who are the best Izayoi players compared to dudes who pick everyone else.


----------



## creative (Aug 10, 2014)

did some matches for ultra street fighter four. I don't believe anyone who says they know the tier list for anyone. the only solid thing is that hugo is arguably vangief from vanilla.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 11, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Complications can make things worse. I sub Izayoi for god sakes. I mean I Rachel is more easier to use than her. And fuck, I attempted Yuzuriha in Under Night.


This is basically summed up but this part of my post




> >Izayoi lost her basic combos for CP. almost every character, for every version change/update, gets a new bnb.. well, excluding the utmost basic shit like 5BC>hell's fang lol



CP Bullet's combo routes are either dead/now really difficult

so CP2 Bullet's combo routes will just be different..

you can't look at loke test differences for CP2 and base assumptions on how they'll affect your character, on how she operates in CP1.

like if you were playing Ragna in CS1, and I told you how he changed from CS1 to CS2 to CSEX you'd think he was losing all his tools for damage.

meanwhile CSEX Ragna had probably the most lopsided damage output of any version of Rags. (average damage that is, not counting his ability to do like 10K damage 22C loops from CS1)

they aren't just tweeking your character. they're trying to push the game in a certain direction, and tweeking the characters to fit that. every since the first game, they've been looking to find the balance between complicated and simplified. CT was too simple, CS1 and 2 were needlessly complicated in some ways.. CP is getting really close to doing it "right" imo


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 11, 2014)

@Cos

not really on UNI.. my friend brought it by, I played it once.. wasn't super impressed. shrug

I might go to Justin's???? I really don't know yet. it falls really close to my kid's bday and I might be too busy with dad stuff


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 11, 2014)

The fuck is the discussion up in here. MKX shit is flooding out of Gamescom for those who're interested.


----------



## creative (Aug 11, 2014)

So far, I think mk10 looks great. I'm digging kano a lot.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 11, 2014)

Definitely getting MKX once I get a PS4.

Considering how much I missed the MK9 train. Though I heard how ass the netcode was for it, I didn't miss much.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Aug 13, 2014)

So I've been replaying soul caliburs I through V and I gotta say, I'm falling in love with it again <3

Siegfried's story is so personal and his struggle against nightmare up until 4 leading to a satisfying conclusion at the intro cutscenes of V. 

Though I love playing as kilik, I still prefer Mitsurugi the samurai badass that's complex but fun to play as.

My favorite guest character would have to be vader. Sure he doesn't fit in with the time period but come on, it's darth fucking vader!


----------



## teddy (Aug 13, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> The fuck is the discussion up in here. MKX shit is flooding out of Gamescom for those who're interested.





creative said:


> So far, I think mk10 looks great. I'm digging kano a lot.





Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Definitely getting MKX once I get a PS4.
> 
> Considering how much I missed the MK9 train. Though I heard how ass the netcode was for it, I didn't miss much.



Agreed. it's one of the few games i've been looking at that looks better with each passing vid


----------



## creative (Aug 13, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> So I've been replaying soul caliburs I through V and I gotta say, I'm falling in love with it again <3
> 
> Siegfried's story is so personal and his struggle against nightmare up until 4 leading to a satisfying conclusion at the intro cutscenes of V.
> 
> ...



I would dig the new characters in V, specifically the one that looks like raphael's daughter and the dude with the werewolf stand, but their all so flat character-wise.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Aug 13, 2014)

At least they're fun to play as.


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2014)

Seems like everyone is running into wolfkrone online, including me. Online community must be small as hell. His Hilda wrecked my ass.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 16, 2014)

Sounds like I need to hop online at some point then.  And body him.

No EX Seismo to save you here, breh!  WHAT'RE YA STANDING UP FOR?!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 16, 2014)

Luckily I bodied him despite using my bummy ass Hyde. 

Got the replay to boot.

That said, after all the rotating and shit, I went back to my girl Linne, and Gordeau's and Merkava's became magically easier.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 17, 2014)

Awesome USF4 top 8 going on over at teamspooky's channel.  Hadn't watched many streams since EVO but there are have been a lot of great matches and some underrepresented characters like T. Hawk and Bison.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 17, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> @Cos
> 
> not really on UNI.. my friend brought it by, I played it once.. wasn't super impressed. shrug
> 
> I might go to Justin's???? I really don't know yet. it falls really close to my kid's bday and I might be too busy with dad stuff



I might not now either, there's a monthly in MD the next day at Xanadu Games.  Thinking about hitting that up for BB and UNiEL to get practice in for Summer Jam.


----------



## SionBarsod (Aug 19, 2014)

So a limited version of Xrd will come with a six button fight pad.


----------



## SionBarsod (Aug 25, 2014)

Capcom is bringing back some of their old fighters in japanese arcades.

Hyper SF2
SF Alpha 3
Darkstalkers 3
and SF III:3rd Strike 

have been announced so far


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 25, 2014)

Can't see the article at work..

but I'm pretty sure those games never left JP arcades..


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 25, 2014)

Ahh.. so now they'll have a psr/bp style ranking system ala SF4/BB/P4U/etc ?


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 23, 2014)

^ I been playing it for the past week actually. 

Should we kick it off like 3 years ago?


----------



## Esura (Sep 23, 2014)

Gimme a day or so to get used to this again lol.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 23, 2014)

Paid money for Ar nosurge, so that ain't happening till next payday.

For now, still have japanese Ultimax.


----------



## Esura (Sep 23, 2014)

Damn, its like everyone I know is getting Ar nosurge.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 24, 2014)

So uh, anyone still playing VSav net play?

I need friendsss


----------



## Esura (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't think I've ever attempted to play VSav in any serious manner before. Felt awkward to get into.


----------



## Mael (Sep 24, 2014)

I see JJBA: All-Star Battle is still the bestest fighting game out there.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 24, 2014)

Not with 30fps.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 24, 2014)

Esura said:


> I don't think I've ever attempted to play VSav in any serious manner before. Felt awkward to get into.



It walks a very thin line between easy and extremely technical lol. but mad fun and prob the best netcode out.


----------



## Mael (Sep 24, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Not with 30fps.



Star Platinum runs in 30fps x ORA.

I don't need your electronic physics here.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 24, 2014)

Mael said:


> Star Platinum runs in 30fps x ORA.
> 
> I don't need your electronic physics here.



Not with 30FPS.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 24, 2014)

how did jjba even turn out.. like it terms of a competitive viability?

is it all precanned strings? how is frame data effected if it runs at 30fps? what is movement like? fluid? clunky? is there high/low/left/right guarding or just a standard block button?

I really wanted it to be a legit, but kusoge fighter like Fate or UMvC3 (trollface.jpeg)

seems more like one of the crappier Naruto "fighters"


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 24, 2014)

As a fighter its not bad. Think like a more faster version of Street Fighter with 360 degree movement.

My only issue however is lack of recovery tech like forcing wake up and stuff.

Cuz once you get knocked down, you're down for like a couple seconds. That time could've been used to wake up attack or block on wake up. That's my only real beef.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 24, 2014)

bbq sauce said:
			
		

> how did jjba even turn out.. like it terms of a competitive viability?
> 
> is it all precanned strings? how is frame data effected if it runs at  30fps? what is movement like? fluid? clunky? is there  high/low/left/right guarding or just a standard block button?
> 
> ...


I personally enjoy the game a lot. I was initially approaching it from the standpoint of a JoJo's Bizarre Adventure fan who just wanted the ultimate JoJo game and wasn't expecting much gameplay wise, but CyberConnect2 gradually won me over.

Ver1.01 was full-on kusoge. Loops and infinites everywhere. You'd have combos into time stop where you would land a throw or a special that would trigger a cinematic camera, forcing time stop to end, but then you could then combo _that_ into _another_ time stop. Jolyne had an everywhere-on-screen, meterless infinite using her Stand ON command High Jump. Every character with a sufficiently fast 2L had an infinite on launched opponents on stages with flat walls. Silly stuff like that. I was left thinking "yeah, I guess I should've seen this coming, maybe I was hoping for too much".

Ver1.02 was the "nerf everything to the ground" patch. Gravity and pushback were increased heavily, preventing juggle infinites and many juggle loops (but really messing with some bread and butters, like Wamuu's). Time stop became super slow and the moves leading into it got a bunch of extra recovery, so no more time stop loops. However, with many of the kusoge elements removed, the game became a lot less goofy and fun. Fortunately, at around this point, the taunt restand glitch was discovered. If an attacking hitbox was travelling over a downed opponent as you taunted them, they would be forced to stand-up into it, extending the combo.

CyberConnect2 heard the plights of people complaining about Ver1.02, so when Ver1.03 hit, our prayers were answered. The gravity and pushback were rolled back to their original state, and in its place, they introduced an infinite prevention system, which basically forces soft knockdown if you land the same move more than X number of times in a combo. Time stop became fast again, but leaving time stop would automatically drop your Heart Heat Gauge to 0, so no time stop loops. Normals could now be canceled into Great Heat Attacks (Level 2 supers), so they became a lot more viable. They added a new mechanic, Quick Stand ON/Horseback, allowing Stand/Horseback characters to cancel normals into Stand ON/Horseback for 1 stock of Heart Heat Gauge. And to top it all off, rather than remove taunt restands, they embraced it as a game mechanic (albeit reducing it to only once per combo).

Ver1.04 system wise was basically just a tweaking of the changes they introduced in Ver1.03, focusing mainly on individual character strength instead. Command normals could now also be canceled into Great Heat Attacks. Quick Stand ON/Horseback's meter cost was reduced to half a stock (to justify its use over Puttsun Cancel > Stand ON), but using it would prevent meter gain for the rest of the combo. People found a way around the "one taunt restand per combo" rule, so they changed it to once per round instead. The English release is based on a slightly modified version of Ver1.04.

I should add that these patches were not small by any stretch of the imagination. These were massive changes, complete with full changelogs. The game would fundamentally change with each patch. CyberConnect2 started with very little idea of how to make a more conventional fighting game, and they definitely have a long way to go still, but I have to admire how hard they tried. If the player base complained about something, it was fixed.

"This game is too broken." "We'll fix it."
"Now the game isn't goofy and fun anymore." "We'll change that."
"There are too many DLC characters." "Due to the overwhelming support of our fans, all DLC characters will be half-price for a few weeks after their release, and in fact... have one for free."
"Campaign Mode is stupid, freemium bullshit." "Alright, let's change battery stocks from 1 every 20 minutes to 1 every 5 minutes, and then award regular Campaign bonuses to make bosses easier to defeat."

It felt like they were tying themselves in knots to please the fanbase.

As for the pre-canned strings thing, there is an Auto Combo system called "Easy Beat", which typically performs L > M > H > Special > Heart Heat Attack (if available). Aside from that, I mean, you have standard chains like most anime fighters, but all characters have pretty distinct bread and butters.

Unfortunately, I don't really know much about the game's frame data outside of stuff that was calculated prior to release. The game moves at a slower pace than conventional anime fighters, but everything is still pretty much to scale. Several characters have 3 frame light normals (equivalent to 5 frame pokes in 60FPS) etc. It will feel very clunky at first though. Walking is really slow, dashing is... moderate. Jumps are really floaty. Also, hitstop and hitstun are a lot longer than in most if not all fighting games. Heavy normals especially.

The game uses conventional 2D-style blocking with a very strong Instant Block system called Stylish Move, which is a command sidestep with super freeze that costs 1/4 of your Guard Gauge to do. It's pretty much your go-to way of escaping pressure or avoiding unblockable setups given the general lack of reversal options in game. I should also point out that the game has both soft and hard knockdown, and you can do proper okizeme off hard knockdown.

Wow, I wrote a lot more than I was expecting to.
I guess I'll finish this by saying... watch this combo video, it's cool.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 24, 2014)

It sounds awesome. Might have to pick this up...


----------



## Esura (Sep 24, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> It walks a very thin line between easy and extremely technical lol. but mad fun and prob the best netcode out.



Is you talking about on GGPO or the one on PSN?

How does Morrigan and Felicia play on it compared to their Marvel counterparts?


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 24, 2014)

PSN

Morrigan is strong but not any where near the zoning beast that she is in Marvel 3. her dash gives her strong high low, as well as dirty cross up games. good normal pokes, fire ball, DP which works as a very strong guard cancel.

Felicia is similar - strong pressure, lotta plus frames. the difference is in vampire she has mix up. lol she has a hop dash, and in vampire hop dashes let you do near instant air normals. 

IIRC they're both mid tier ish. but even the low tier chars in this game are pretty strong, except for maybe Lilith but even she can win.

on a side note - is your copy of arcana a us copy?? I just copped off psn and looking to get some arcana going, but apparently it doesn't support US vs JP netplay??


----------



## Esura (Sep 24, 2014)

Cool, I keep that in mind if I happen to cop it off PSN since I usually like playing with Morrigan and Felicia on Marvel. Contemplating buying Nyotengu for DOA5U instead though...

Yeah my copy is US copy. I can personally confirm that no Japanese player (or someone with Japanese copy) appeared when I tried online.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 25, 2014)

Once I readjust to the game we should play :3

also anybody in this thread w/ US copy of Love Max should add -> bbqsaucejrz  -- on PSN


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I've learned more about hip-hop just by looking at bbq's different signatures in this thread than anywhere else.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 26, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I'm pretty sure I've learned more about hip-hop just by looking at bbq's different signatures in this thread than anywhere else.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haintp62aO0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 26, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I'm pretty sure I've learned more about hip-hop just by looking at bbq's different signatures in this thread than anywhere else.



lmao. just trynna keep yall informed out here.


but really I'm usually just boarding with music playing and I just hear a line and gotta sig that shit


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 29, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> lmao. just trynna keep yall informed out here.
> 
> 
> but really I'm usually just boarding with music playing and I just hear a line and gotta sig that shit



"I wear your grandad's clothes, I look incredible.  I'm in this big ass coat, from when we had Cash, Jobs, and Hope."

Never forget.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 30, 2014)

gone

Cash, Jobs, and Hope the gawd.


----------



## SionBarsod (Oct 1, 2014)

BBCP 2.0's Opening movie for arcades.

[YOUTUBE]mmVv7RE26rw[/YOUTUBE]

Now give us Jubei and Nine Mori. At least Nine unless you can stick Jubei in some armor or something to fix his height problem.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 1, 2014)

All I know about Izayoi's changes is she has a dp now, did that stay? o3o


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 1, 2014)

St. Jimmy said:


> All I know about *Izayoi's changes is she has a dp now*, did that stay? o3o


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm late on this conversation but I consider Darkstalkers extremely difficult.  On the surface its simple but the speed of the game and execution required is too much for me to do consistently.  For example. a crouching fierce confirm into Raging Demon is considered a standard thing for Morrigan.

I don't have the hands for that, especially on turbo 3 which is the standard.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 1, 2014)

Doesn't sound too bad, then again I played SF Alpha 2 and 3 and CvS2 ages ago.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 1, 2014)

Sasaki Kojirō said:


> I'm late on this conversation but I consider Darkstalkers extremely difficult.  On the surface its simple but the speed of the game and execution required is too much for me to do consistently.  For example. a crouching fierce confirm into Raging Demon is considered a standard thing for Morrigan.
> 
> I don't have the hands for that, especially on turbo 3 which is the standard.



cr. fierce > demon iirc is a link, not a 2in1 cancel

just chain into fierce and start inputting it.

or do you mean confirming a single cr. fierce hit and doing the demon on reaction? I donno if that's even possible lol


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 1, 2014)

If you're Justin Wong maybe


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 1, 2014)

I'd sooner say if you're Ricky Ortiz, J-Wong ain't got nuttin' on the prettiest when it comes to reaction time.

Btw, does anyone else get reminded of David Bowie when they see Ricky?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 4, 2014)

I managed to get AH3LM yesterday.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 5, 2014)

we should play

I'm rusty as fuck


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 5, 2014)

IF you on  now you should add bbqsaucejrz

les goooo


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 6, 2014)

Jesus, Akane (the girl with the cape) became GODLIKE in this version.

Cuz she was good before, but she never felt this speedy.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 6, 2014)

Actually they nerfed her lol

ggs though, our connection was pretty bad but not unplayable


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 6, 2014)

Felt good on my end.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 6, 2014)

Definitely dropped / straight up ate a lot of inputs for me and it was really hard to confirm stray air hits correctly.. even the easy ones.

I'll still play in the future it's just tough adjusting to 1 bar connection


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 6, 2014)

That said, the girl who plays like Guile, why in gods name does her last super have to be on some Neo Deadly Rave bullshit?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 6, 2014)

And speaking of charged characters, hitting the lab with Decapre in Ultra.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 6, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> That said, the girl who plays like Guile, why in gods name does her last super have to be on some Neo Deadly Rave bullshit?



Saki?

haha I donno. Honestly most charas in this game don't use their supers THAT much (besiders Kamui BC super'ing you to death). Most the time you wanna end the combo with jE or some other knockdown ender that lets you set up some sort of oki like an arcana special / super.

For wonky special move inputs, tho she is queen. her bnb used to to have [6]4 charge special and [8]2 charge special (this is a ground combo)

not sure if she still uses orna (up charge move) in her bnb for love max tho.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 6, 2014)

I rather deal with up charging in this game than say, Under Night where its almost impractical unless you're a god of charge partitioning.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Oct 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]UxGc3_2IUX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 8, 2014)

lol atcarl  6C feint.

CUZ CARL IS A CHARA WHO NEEDS MORE MIX UP OPTIONS


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Oct 8, 2014)

I fuckin know, right?


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 10, 2014)

google doc of CP changes, done as vids come out.

Jin changes look cool but kinda scare me.. 5D > special cancel is back for reg specials on hit and block (awesome)

2D now jump and special cancel capable?? I assume this means 2D on air hit has less freeze time / is techable before you hit ground and that 2D won't be + on block (if it even still is?)

Ragna changes looking good too. looks like he got chains out of 6A back and midscreen belial combos!


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Oct 10, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> google doc of CP changes, done as vids come out.
> 
> Jin changes look cool but kinda scare me.. 5D > special cancel is back for reg specials on hit and block (awesome)
> 
> ...



Basch will get a field day out of Jin changes. He may have more options in pressure, but his overall damage is nerfed from what I've seen.  6C into 2D combo only does barely 3K now too, when last time it could do 3.5 and more. And his old corner combo is gone. No more Ice car wall bounces. And from the early games played, I havent seen anything impressive with the new corner combos.


Ragna changes looks cool though

[YOUTUBE]Qi0MIE3MH4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 10, 2014)

Shrug. I felt like the trade off for Jin in CP was he had high average damage, but his pressure was sorta weak. I'd rather have the strong pressure and the lower damage tbh.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Oct 10, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> Shrug. I felt like the trade off for Jin in CP was he had high average damage, but his pressure was sorta weak. I'd rather have the strong pressure and the lower damage tbh.



His mixups are weak, but his pressure's solid. I'll miss his damage


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 10, 2014)

His mix up isn't too bad with corner 6D enders

looks like that's dead now?


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Oct 10, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> His mix up isn't too bad with corner 6D enders
> 
> looks like that's dead now?



I dont use 6d in pressure. Its so easy to mash out of that


----------



## creative (Oct 10, 2014)

is jubei playable in any of these blazgames yet?


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Oct 10, 2014)

creative said:


> is jubei playable in any of these blazgames yet?



No


....


and I kinda dont want him to be


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Oct 10, 2014)

Hakumen's renka doesent trip anymore?!

WHAT?!


----------



## creative (Oct 10, 2014)

you need to save you're vidya game suffering for the convo


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Oct 10, 2014)

creative said:


> you need to save you're vidya game suffering for the convo



They dont need to know


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh my god, and CH 3c cant combo into 5c anymore.

The dream is dead


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 11, 2014)

Good, fuck Hakumen.

I'm okay with the Ragna changes except some of them just seem arbitrary, like some people on Dustloop saying CID has reduced invul.  Like what's the point.

It mostly just seems like I'll have a couple more pressure options and have to learn new combos.  _Again._


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Oct 11, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Good, fuck Hakumen.



You take that back


----------



## creative (Oct 12, 2014)

Taokaka can wall cling off of normals and meaties. That's cool.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 13, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> I dont use 6d in pressure. Its so easy to mash out of that



noooooo.. 6D pressure is definitely bad. but Im not talking about 6D as a pressure normal

I mean 6D as a combo ender in the corner

IE 5B5C3C ice car > wall bounce 5B5C sekkajin > wall bounce > 5B(1)5C6C6D

combo ends with them frozen and you get a bunch of mix up options when they come out of the freeze.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Oct 13, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> noooooo.. 6D pressure is definitely bad. but Im not talking about 6D as a pressure normal
> 
> I mean 6D as a combo ender in the corner
> 
> ...



Doesent work anymore 

From what I've seen, corner combos needs a freeze early on, meaning if you want to set up a mixup scenario, your going to have to sacrifice a damage dealing combo.

Here

[YOUTUBE]Wp8pBa5q3CI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2014)

Yooooooooooo, pepeday.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 14, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Doesent work anymore
> 
> From what I've seen, corner combos needs a freeze early on, meaning if you want to set up a mixup scenario, your going to have to sacrifice a damage dealing combo.
> 
> ...



So basically we have to feeze at the front of the combo to get any damage??

wack.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Oct 14, 2014)

Exactly

No more high damaging mix up combos.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 30, 2014)

fuck that game

more ppl should play love max :3


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2014)

Fuck your psn anime bullshit


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 10, 2014)

Went back to MK9 and starting to rock Nightwolf


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 12, 2014)

I feel for you, bro.

If you're rich enough, main Thunder on KI. Feels a lot better.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 12, 2014)

I would if I could

That said, when I managed to get matches in Darkstalkers, that was the best time in my life. Cuz goddamn that netcode is as good as Skullgirls.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 13, 2014)

So Dengeki Bunko is out

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ka50gHIRYwk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBla0-1YiLo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 17, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I would if I could
> 
> That said, when I managed to get matches in Darkstalkers, that was the best time in my life. Cuz goddamn that netcode is as good as Skullgirls.



yo

if you wanna play, and see me on psn message me. im always done for some vampire!


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 17, 2014)

Why did they choose that fucking horrendous costume for Akira? D:


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 17, 2014)

I just got Tekken Tag 2 today


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2014)

Guys.. What do you think of the hori fighting commander? I usually stick to mad catz ever since the ps2 days.. But they don't have one available yet for the ps4.. And in no way I can use the regular controller for xrd.

Suggestions please


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 19, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I just got Tekken Tag 2 today



I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 19, 2014)

Cos play love max

I command thee


----------



## Esura (Nov 19, 2014)

Would've but I got to get ready for work in a few.

Canceled my Persona Q Wild Card Edition preorder and put all dat money on GGXrd CE next month for PS3. Gonna be a heavy day that day!

I wish I had preordered Dengeki Bunko after seeing a few folks playing it but I'm going to hold off on it. Too many games in such a short span of time.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't mean like "now" 

I mean in general, like pick up the game and start playing it type shit.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 19, 2014)

i wouldn't even if I had the time for it or cared about fighting games right now.  Arcana really just isn't my thing.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 20, 2014)

;~;

you just ripped out my heart and booted it

you off FGs tho? so you not gonna be at NEC?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 20, 2014)

So anyone here gotten the fightcade emulator client?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 20, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> ;~;
> 
> you just ripped out my heart and booted it
> 
> you off FGs tho? so you not gonna be at NEC?



>DIR: IRL
>execute realtalk.exe

I've been putting my life back together recently and haven't really had time for them.  I have a girlfriend now who I have been spending pretty much everyday with (and loving it), applying for new jobs so I can start using my degree, detoxing from the FGC, etc.  I still enjoy FGs, probably always will, but recently all I pretty much have time for is single-player games and League of Legends.  I'll come back eventually, I just have a fire for different goals at the moment.

Also, I won't be at NEC, but that's because work is making me run a Christmas photo shoot that weekend.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 21, 2014)

do your thing BOI

I hear you tho. juggling fgc when you got a girl/ a job / a kid (well you aint to the 3rd on yet) it's tough. s'why I'm a ghost these days.

tbh I'm not gonna be "at" NEC either, just gonna come up for the pre-nec shit at Copa and see my out of towners and shit


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks, homie.

I hear that.  Honestly I might just go back to Marvel so I don't have to deal with buying a new anime game every year.  Waste of time and money.

Either that or I just make Xrd the only game I play.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 22, 2014)

So I'm trying out Clarice in AH3

And dear jesus, while her most optimal combos are with wind and thunder arcana, Punishment does damn good for pressure in the corner


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 24, 2014)

thunder and wind aren't really for making her combos optimal, but for things like defensive options via thunder and wind for movement in neutral

tbh you should really stick to those two.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 24, 2014)

And to the surprise of no one

Love Max is super dead online


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 24, 2014)

welcome to arcana life 

this is the struggle we face every day


----------



## Esura (Nov 25, 2014)

Doesn't help that it's supposedly a different "version" from the Japanese copy and you can't play with Japanese or anyone with an import copy online.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 25, 2014)

Might have to get the japanese version then

if I can find it


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 25, 2014)

Not worth it tbh

you're better off just finding ppl who play the US version and who have a good connection with you, and playing them.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 25, 2014)

Any of you bitches played the GG demo yet? How is it?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 26, 2014)

Pretty solid.  Game feels good.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 28, 2014)

So I got Dengeki

Took me for fucking ever, but I unlocked Selvaria


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mUgBwlT10I[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhdO-dW0h58[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 4, 2014)

December 16 seems so far away ._.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPp4ycvoZ0w[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tYoVMYp4tQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 8, 2014)

broke down and got jp Xrd lol

anyone else?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 8, 2014)

Gonna wait till next week for the english copy. Cuz fuck, I want that case.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 9, 2014)

haha, I have it preordered for PS4

but I'm giving the 4 to my son as an xmas gift, and considering I need a new stick for the 4, I prob wouldnt be able to play it til January so I said fuck the wait and bought it twice lol


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nj9CXs155oM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 9, 2014)

dc did really well IMO

satou is just a fucking god at this game


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 9, 2014)

I bought Aquapazza probably against my better judgement.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 9, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> dc did really well IMO
> 
> satou is just a fucking god at this game



Biscuits: Yo Satou relax


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17Q4-wyCeFo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 11, 2014)

Xrd broke street date and I picked up my PS4 pre-order. Experimented with Sol and Millia a bit.

It's still Guilty Gear, all I really have to say tbh.  5c.S, 5HS, Gunflame RC, 5c.S, Bandit Bringer is pretty cool though.


----------



## Esura (Dec 12, 2014)

Apparently they must have put it back on cause now a bunch of people saying no Gamestop around them is even trying to sell em now. One was going to sell it to me but then I guess their manager didn't approve or something.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 12, 2014)

Yeah, I tried to get it yesterday from gamestop. No such luck, I just imported it instead.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 12, 2014)

Same here on the release date stuff.

Still gonna wait for the 16th.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeah, I have to wait until the 16th as well.

So Capcom Cup is starting.  Who you got?


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 15, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Xrd broke street date and I picked up my PS4 pre-order. Experimented with Sol and Millia a bit.
> 
> It's still Guilty Gear, all I really have to say tbh.  5c.S, 5HS, Gunflame RC, 5c.S, Bandit Bringer is pretty cool though.



It is still gg n I'm glad cuz I was really scared it wouldn't feel like it. 

Just wish Axl didn't suffer from the system changes so badly ;~;

if you playing, cos hmu so you can get your soul claimed


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 15, 2014)

I just wanna try out Ramlethal and go ham with her sword setups

And Sin definitely looks like a scrub killer


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 16, 2014)

BBCP is getting its Extended version for PS3, PS4, and Xbox One


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 16, 2014)

Lame as fuck.

You mean I have to dish out 40 more bucks? Thanks Arc Sys


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 16, 2014)

Got Xrd from the store earlier


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 16, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Lame as fuck.
> 
> You mean I have to dish out 40 more bucks? Thanks Arc Sys



you dont really have to tho because xrd is out 

but nah it is kinda wack they're making a full new game out of CP2's changes, just adding story mode stuff.

I have a feeling tho this means maybe new dlc chars? shrug


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 16, 2014)

Scrublords are in full force today

And even though I'm just learning Ram, I'm just kicking everyone's asses

Its so bad that I'm seeing lame Millia's


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 16, 2014)

Yoooo Sin is pretty sick. Need to learn me some more slayer, I-no and Ram stuff


----------



## Imagine (Dec 16, 2014)

I want to try Sin, too

Gotta unlock him tho


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 16, 2014)

Why the fuck is there still no Leo gameplay vid?


----------



## Imagine (Dec 16, 2014)

There's some in the Xrd thread iirc


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 16, 2014)

Shit, my bad. Googled an hour ago and found zilch. Got it now though, thanks!


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 16, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> It is still gg n I'm glad cuz I was really scared it wouldn't feel like it.
> 
> Just wish Axl didn't suffer from the system changes so badly ;~;
> 
> if you playing, cos hmu so you can get your soul claimed



I must steel my body so you can't steal my soul.

Dragon Install combos are a-go.


----------



## Esura (Dec 18, 2014)

A match of me using Millia.

[YOUTUBE]8ojHO3beeFI[/YOUTUBE]

I like playing with Ramlethal and Millia the most in this game, especially Ram. I...think I need to practice more with Millia...


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 18, 2014)

- throw pin more at neutral and learn how to safely recover it
- learn knockdown combos and how to do disc oki!

not super learned in millia but that is two of biggest core strengths you gotta learn the basics of to move on to mid level


----------



## Esura (Dec 18, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> - throw pin more at neutral and learn how to safely recover it
> - learn knockdown combos and how to do disc oki!
> 
> not super learned in millia but that is two of biggest core strengths you gotta learn the basics of to move on to mid level



I didn't think that damn Tandrum Top thing was useful until someone just recently told me it's like one of her main moves. So I've been practicing some basic knockdown set up stuff to start off with. Nothing damaging, which might drag the fight on longer than it should. What's the point of the pin though?

I like Ram a lot. Seems like her swords and her weird strings could do some crazy mixups.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 23, 2014)

Esura said:


> I didn't think that damn Tandrum Top thing was useful until someone just recently told me it's like one of her main moves. So I've been practicing some basic knockdown set up stuff to start off with. Nothing damaging, which might drag the fight on longer than it should. What's the point of the pin though?
> 
> I like Ram a lot. Seems like her swords and her weird strings could do some crazy mixups.



Millia dmg doesnt come from landing one hit and doin big combo damage.
instead her combos do low damage, but a knockdown and disc gives you safe chance to mix them up (she has like 348302948230984 mix up options) and puts the odds of you hitting them again highly in your favor.. which of course leads to another combo into another knockdown and another set up.

strength of pin is it is an incredibly fast air to ground projectile that can't be reacted to and is very hard to challenge via ground to air or even air to air. on hit it gives you a free combo and on block it lets at least get in and force them to block and start an offense. plus with her air mobility and speed it's very easy to throw it and get away safely if it misses.

definitely watch woshige play and you'll get a good grasp on how to use both disc and pin.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 23, 2014)

Discs and flowers make Millia a mix up goddess when she gets the ball rolling


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 23, 2014)

yeah, flower install is hella dumb but imo learn the basic millia first then learn the install set ups and loops and shit.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]VC-ReNXq5B8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]S4Dhkyi8Tkc[/YOUTUBE]

For all you Slayer mains


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 24, 2014)

using chipp to show "high damage" routes tho >_>


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 24, 2014)

It's merely defense modifiers. Chip has the lowest, so yeah. But it's merely used to gauge the damage.

Everyone has the same amount of health, just different defense modifiers.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 24, 2014)

Um. I understand that. My whole point is they present these combos as being the high damage routes but Chipp skews that because every combo on chipp is a high damage route.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 24, 2014)

A 225 combo damage on Chip is probably around 190 for every one else (Which is still pretty high).

Whether it's used on chip or venom or millia or any other characters, these combos are still the higher damaging combo routes for Slayer (Practical bnb wise, anyways). You can't really do much after these combos to get the numbers higher (Except maybe using Up and Close Dandy at the end), because they are already so heavily prorated.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 24, 2014)

I would know, cuz this friend uses it all the goddamn time


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 24, 2014)

hehe

yeeeeaaaaaahhhh


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]uQ2pZSnIaHk[/YOUTUBE]

Why


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 29, 2014)

lmao

WHO LET DIMPS WORK ON THIS GAME


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 9, 2015)

Thread could use an activity bump. 

so here's an Xrd tier list by top JP players

S: Millia, Zato, Ram, Faust, Elphelt
A: Sol, I-no, Venom, Sin, Ky, Chipp
B: other
C: Slayer, Axl, Potemkin
Not sure yet: Leo

weird that "other" only leaves Bedman and May? you'd think for a two character tier they'd write it out. shrug

also they are in left > right order so Millia is #1 and CHUMPKIN is holding down that worst in the game spot.

pretty cool that the lowest tier is only a C tier, so the top and bottom aren't THAT far apart. cool, too, that the two strongest tiers are the most populated. aka the majority of the characters are strong.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2015)

Milia and Eddie top-tier once again. Good shit, ASW.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 9, 2015)

Honestly those two characters will always be strong in GG unless they get nerfed to shit (ala Slash Eddie and I think Slash Millia, too).


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 9, 2015)

+R Eddie was pretty fair.



bbq sauce said:


> S: Millia, Zato, Ram, Faust, Elphelt
> A: Sol, I-no, Venom, Sin, Ky, Chipp
> B: Bedman May
> C: Slayer, Axl, Potemkin
> Not sure yet: Leo



Just from playing the game for a bit I can pretty see this for everyone but Chipp, Bedman, and May, only because I don't know enough about those characters (nor am I going to pretend like I do).  I've played mostly Sol and a small amount of Leo and Ky (mainly just Day 1-2 for him) since the game came out.  Leo feels heavily momentum based but I think that the top 10 can pretty much stop him from ever getting momentum.  Don't think giving him a short dash was the best idea but it what it is.  

Ky is Ky.  Ky will always be Ky.  The glyphs are cool tho.

Sol seems pretty strong and like he can contend with pretty much everyone in the cast, honestly.  I can see why he's just outside of S tier range though.  He doesn't have quite the "you don't get to play" factor that the others there have.

This is what I'm currently working on.  Only works on about half the cast but it gives you fuzzy guards, so that's cool.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vkdn5DSsJWw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 10, 2015)

> I can see why he's just outside of S tier range though. He doesn't have quite the "you don't get to play" factor that the others there have.


Yeah, the meta game basically revolves around set play and solid neutral tools more than raw damage.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 10, 2015)

I can vouch May being B tier since I main her

She's mainly set ups with spacing, stay neutral, and has good damage on her normals

Overall solid, but she's not doing anything crazy compared to most high tiers



> Leo feels heavily momentum based but I think that the top 10 can pretty much stop him from ever getting momentum. Don't think giving him a short dash was the best idea but it what it is.



Momentum is his only real weakness

Anyone who's actually good with defense and good with execution using Leo only really need like 1 confirm and he can combo you to death

I'm mostly saying that since I see Zidane use him and thats what usually happens


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 10, 2015)

bbq sauce said:


> Yeah, the meta game basically revolves around set play and solid neutral tools more than raw damage.



I mean Sol has great neutral, esp coupled with good spacing.  it's just that he doesn't have retarded high lows or insane lockdown.  He's just super safe off a lot of things he does.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 10, 2015)

Playing Kof XIII arcade again to unlock what i lost


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 11, 2015)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Momentum is his only real weakness
> 
> Anyone who's actually good with defense and good with execution using Leo only really need like 1 confirm and he can combo you to death
> 
> I'm mostly saying that since I see Zidane use him and thats what usually happens


Thing is this about Leo.  Right now, Zidane is benefiting from other people not knowing his frame data or they're not disrespecting the gaps in his strings.  Leo's got holes in his pressure but no one wants to press a button or blitz shield him.  Tbh, blitz blows Leo up a lot, because it kills all his fake stuff.  f.S -> 5HS isn't even a true string/natural gatling unless you're crouching or he CHs you.  

Also, after confirms, Leo's offense/mixups aren't nearly as strong as the other mixup characters.  He's not safe like Millia with disc or Ram with swords, and he can't do teleport dash mixups like Slayer.  If a Leo tries to cross through you, just mash throw.  Not that hard.  Of course, this is assuming that Leo gets in and gets a hit.  Having neutral and momentum as your biggest weakness in such a neutral heavy game is crippling.  Hi s lack of mobility is pretty noticeable in certain matchups (once again, Ram).

Potemkin probably bodies him because of Pot Buster and backdash Pot Buster.  Sort of a guess on both ends after Leo's j236HS (the slam into restand where Leo ends up backturned), but still a 50/50 not exactly in Leo's favor.

Don't get me wrong, love the character, and will continue playing him, but I don't think he's great.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 12, 2015)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Momentum is his only real weakness
> 
> Anyone who's actually good with defense and good with execution using Leo only really need like 1 confirm and he can combo you to death
> 
> I'm mostly saying that since I see Zidane use him and thats what usually happens



Josh also used to run trains on ppl in AC with C/D tier Anji. pls don't let a dude (who Ruu said is on a level of play close to the top JP players) doing well with a character confuse you. he's just really good.



> Having neutral and momentum as your biggest weakness in such a neutral heavy game is crippling.


right on the button. I don't see Leo reaching beyond B tier in this game honestly.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 12, 2015)

Anyone watch KiT this weekend?  Clean Venom play from blaksnake.  And I'm sorry, but no matter how well someone plays with Faust, it always looks so sloppy lol.  Goddamn that character is good though.

When's Order Sol.  

Though I'm sort of hype for Johnny, honestly.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 12, 2015)

I just caught the GF, I really enjoyed Blaksnake's play.


----------



## Cash (Jan 15, 2015)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Thing is this about Leo.  Right now, Zidane is benefiting from other people not knowing his frame data or they're not disrespecting the gaps in his strings.  Leo's got holes in his pressure but no one wants to press a button or blitz shield him.  Tbh, blitz blows Leo up a lot, because it kills all his fake stuff.  f.S -> 5HS isn't even a true string/natural gatling unless you're crouching or he CHs you.
> 
> Also, after confirms, Leo's offense/mixups aren't nearly as strong as the other mixup characters.  He's not safe like Millia with disc or Ram with swords, and he can't do teleport dash mixups like Slayer.  If a Leo tries to cross through you, just mash throw.  Not that hard.  Of course, this is assuming that Leo gets in and gets a hit.  Having neutral and momentum as your biggest weakness in such a neutral heavy game is crippling.  Hi s lack of mobility is pretty noticeable in certain matchups (once again, Ram).
> 
> ...


I havent met a Leo that could deal with FD and up back FD yet. Dont really know what the character can do. I did interrupt his nonsense with a well placed 5P (Millia) after blocking though. I realized between that and his stubby normals you just have to know when you can disrespect instead of mashing grab mindlessly. Also fuck the ad link on frame data. Made me think you actually linked the frame data. When did NF start this pfft


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 16, 2015)

Cash said:


> I havent met a Leo that could deal with FD and up back FD yet. Dont really know what the character can do. I did interrupt his nonsense with a well placed 5P (Millia) after blocking though. I realized between that and his stubby normals you just have to know when you can disrespect instead of mashing grab mindlessly. Also fuck the ad link on frame data. Made me think you actually linked the frame data. When did NF start this pfft



FD requires Leo to use like, 236S, 236H (and their respective YRCs) to gain some of his footing back.  236HS is +1 so that's useful to start your pressure again (only standalone version though).  Fireball YRC is really good too (would do like Fireball YRC -> IAD -> normals or Fireball YRC -> 236HS).  Upback FD...you pretty much have to air throw lol.  Or do enough air normal gatlings to get them back to the ground.

Try Blitz Shielding some of his strings.  Very useful.

Also, Frame Data: Radio Times: Which Doctor should you travel with?)


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2015)

Wouldn't blocking and FDing be suicidal since his axe kick makes defense shit?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 16, 2015)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Wouldn't blocking and FDing be suicidal since his axe kick makes defense shit?



He only has access to axe kick while backturned, and it is probably slow enough to be reacted to.  The only time it is applicable is when someone is too scared to press buttons or you already have them in block stun from something else (i.e. Fireball YRC).  There is also no way to follow up after the unblockable version of axe kick unless you RC, and even then the damage is not intrinsically great.

It's a pretty situational move that you won't be using a lot, let alone making people _that_ afraid of blocking and FD'ing.  By no means does it make defense shit.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't do much posting here anymore either, but seeing you here for the first time in forever reminds me: Why don't I have you on Skype, man? It's been too long.

Also, seeing as you brought up the frame data, I recommend that newer players check out the character wiki pages. In fact, let me use this time to self-promote a little, because VR-Raiden and I put a lot of work into the Sol page even well before release, and I want to say that the effort is self-evident.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 18, 2015)

I mod Biscuit's stream. Ya betta check yaselfs, boyz.

Also, Rhys, can you ban Reaver and AnnelFrank on DL? Cheers!


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 19, 2015)

Final Ultima said:


> I don't do much posting here anymore either, but seeing you here for the first time in forever reminds me: Why don't I have you on Skype, man? It's been too long.
> 
> Also, seeing as you brought up the frame data, I recommend that newer players check out the character wiki pages. In fact, let me use this time to self-promote a little, because VR-Raiden and I put a lot of work into the Sol page even well before release, and I want to say that the effort is self-evident.



Add me MFBiscuits! 



Hangat?r said:


> I mod Biscuit's stream. Ya betta check yaselfs, boyz.
> 
> Also, Rhys, can you ban Reaver and AnnelFrank on DL? Cheers!


Those guys are special cases. I literally find DL useless to me now.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 19, 2015)

Have you read AnnelFrank's posts on Neogaf about the "WHO BITCH IS THIS?" incident?


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't have to read it to know that it's all SJW bullshit.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 19, 2015)

The whale actually called ShinBlade a "CIS-gendered fuck" when they got split up.

Apparently she's a personal aspie friend of his. Like 4 people got banned for no reason on gaf for it, while he stays around. It was hilarious.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm kinda fucking shocked that I can still get matches in ranked in MAHVEL 2


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 20, 2015)

Hangat?r said:


> Have you read AnnelFrank's posts on Neogaf about the "WHO BITCH IS THIS?" incident?



nobody should read anything on gaf ever

especially not fgc shit

super especially not this


----------



## asdfa (Jan 20, 2015)

bbq sauce said:


> nobody should read anything on gaf ever
> 
> especially not fgc shit
> 
> super especially not this


If only more people understood this. I applaud to you good sir.


----------



## teddy (Jan 20, 2015)

EVO 2015 Games Announced

*Ultra Street Fighter 4
*Mortal Kombat X
*Guilty Gear Xrd -SIGN-
*Tekken 7 _(said they'll try to do this for arcade at least)_
*Persona 4 Arena: Ultimax
*Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3
*Super Smash Bros. WiiU
*Super Smash Bros. Melee
*Killer Instinct

4
________________________


needless to say, this year's evo is _stacked_


----------



## Imagine (Jan 20, 2015)

Didn't BB have more entrants than P4? Seems weird that they chose that over BB. 

And 2 Smash games 

Shit is defo stacked tho


----------



## teddy (Jan 20, 2015)

And last year's bb finals was hype as hell too, so yeah it is kind of odd to see it excluded


----------



## Imagine (Jan 20, 2015)

What matters most is that God's Gift is there.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2015)

Why would you need BlazJew when Xrd can grace the stage and blow it out the water anyway


----------



## teddy (Jan 20, 2015)

That...doesn't really explain why they chose P4A over BB _(unless the former has been getting more traction from the community in recent months)_ which had one of the highest pay outs of evo last year, iirc, and a pretty hype top 8


it's great xrd got in tho, no one is arguing that


----------



## Imagine (Jan 21, 2015)

I just wanted to see that top 8 again. I haven't played BB since CS but watching that top 8 made me semi-interested in the game again.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 21, 2015)

You haven't missed much

Other than Overdrives making the game retarded


----------



## Imagine (Jan 21, 2015)

> Overdrive grants the character powered up versions of their Drive and stops the timer
> 
> Overdrive activation is fully invincible
> This makes it useful as a reversal if timed properly (otherwise you will get a Burst!)
> ...


So it's kind of like an xfactor?


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 21, 2015)

no more KoFXIII finals

Thx SNK for selling your souls to Yakuza


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 21, 2015)

Imagine said:


> What matters most is that God's Gift is there.



Praise be


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 21, 2015)

and there was ebba-ray


----------



## Imagine (Jan 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]FzwZdp7QJI0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## asdfa (Jan 31, 2015)

Man that looks too early in development to be shown.

No wonder so many ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are whining.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 1, 2015)

Looked all over for Xrd - Sign - didn't find one copy...

I just want to learn GG, and Elphelt already.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 1, 2015)

You could always buy it online somewhere like Amazon

Digital is an option too


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 1, 2015)

No internet connection at the moment which poses a few problems. Like unable to buy Elphelt even if I get the game.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 1, 2015)

5 trials to go..


----------



## SionBarsod (Feb 1, 2015)

Imagine said:


> [YOUTUBE]FzwZdp7QJI0[/YOUTUBE]



That comment section is hilarious. 


That Chun-Li Fireball spam though.

[YOUTUBE]ZuqBkeMTUzU[/YOUTUBE]

 Seriously though I'm looking forward to seeing the game with a better build and some Charlie gameplay. 

I wonder if they'll keep most of the cast from SF4 or not? They wanted to bring the game back with an SF2 feel so they used most of the characters from that. But since this is a new game I wouldn't mind it if they pulled an SF3 and most of the cast was new characters.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 1, 2015)

It looks faster paced to begin with, so I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 2, 2015)

OREO said:


> No internet connection at the moment which poses a few problems. Like unable to buy Elphelt even if I get the game.



Or just get the game and play not Elphelt until you can play her!

...Or just play not-Elphelt cuz this world doesn't need any more Elphelt players.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeah play Ram instead :33


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 2, 2015)

bbq sauce said:


> Or just get the game and play not Elphelt until you can play her!
> 
> ...Or just play not-Elphelt cuz this world doesn't need any more Elphelt players.



I can't not play her, but I will play Ram until then. Except everyone was sold out of Xrd


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 2, 2015)

God damn waifu feggits.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 2, 2015)

Sodium levels seem dangerous


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 2, 2015)

What sodium?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 2, 2015)

Elphelt is 0/10 waifu would not play in a game of Twister.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2015)

Ride the Dolphin like a pro, like me


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 3, 2015)

So here's a thing.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 3, 2015)

So...any word on Sean returning to SFV?


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 3, 2015)

Final Ultima said:


> So here's a thing.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 3, 2015)

danger time IS stupid in actual game play tho.

just dope for combo vids


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 3, 2015)

I've seen people bag on yellow Roman Cancels, which boggles my mind


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 4, 2015)

it's a decent implementation of making FRCs easier.

but it causes stupid problems like the burst OS and command throw OS.

and the freeze honestly is okay on normal RC but I feel like YRC and probably PRC should have the freeze/slowdown removed.. shit like teleport YRCs just body neutral with the freeze and slowdown.

i think it would be just fine if they took off the freeze/slowdown, and made it so you can YRC in hit/blockstun. It would make teleport/movement option YRCs less stupid, and remove the burst OS, and the command grab OS wouldn't be quite as strong w/o freeze/slowdown.


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 4, 2015)

Well, as of Ver1.10, Roman Canceling during a Psych Burst gives you a red Roman Cancel.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 4, 2015)

Still can't find Xrd


----------



## Imagine (Feb 4, 2015)

The loketest changes for Xrd are out


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2015)

Jos? gon' cry.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 4, 2015)

The May buffs pleases me

Dolphin Supremacy is nigh


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 5, 2015)

Final Ultima said:


> Well, as of Ver1.10, Roman Canceling during a Psych Burst gives you a red Roman Cancel.



haha, it's funny because I actually found and read the initial 1.1 change log like a few hours after I posted that.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWL2hMseIhQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42WJrcjT0aE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Imagine (Feb 18, 2015)

Endou is a hero


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 2, 2015)

Soft-ban on sexy female DOA outfits. I'm sure this'll piss off more than one neckbeard.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 2, 2015)

So basically all of DOA


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 3, 2015)

Hangat?r said:


> Soft-ban on sexy female DOA outfits. I'm sure this'll piss off more than one neckbeard.



who is this "ban" instated by? ..and more importantly, who actually plays/cares about this game?


----------



## Imagine (Mar 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]fVIYNCTnGqw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 5, 2015)

Between shit like that and all the complaints of slow down / lag on the cabinets 

Tekken 7 shaping up to be something very special


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2015)

Pokk?n Tournament is the true second coming, you fucking casuals.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 5, 2015)

Imagine said:


>



The game hasn't hit consoles and we already got stage tech for Lili


----------



## Imagine (Mar 5, 2015)

Has Tekken stages always had that many floors to them? I for the life of me can't remember

It's probably already patched out. Would be hilarious if it stayed


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 5, 2015)

Tekken? nah

Maybe like 2 floors or so

That almost came off as a DOA stage like the antarctic stage where you can fall off repeatedly


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmUnS2EEaD8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm guessing Namco, NetherRealm, SNK and Arc hold the supremacy


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 3, 2015)

Shuuto's GGXrd Tier List 
Really Strong: FA MI ZA 
Strong: AX EL IN BE MA SI 
Kind of Strong: SO KY SL 
Bad: VE CH RA LE


----------



## Imagine (Apr 4, 2015)

Why are they killing Ram but not Elp

Smfh


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 4, 2015)

Swords were like, Ram's only issue

Elphelt has like everything under the sun


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 4, 2015)

Why are Millia and Zato still so gdlk.And why is Venom so bottom tier. :biblethump


----------



## teddy (Apr 4, 2015)

Venom


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 4, 2015)

All that matters is that May's better now


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 4, 2015)

Capcom Pro Tour at NorCal on now


----------



## teddy (Apr 4, 2015)

Momochi with those fundamentals


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 4, 2015)

Smug bodied PR Balrog free


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 4, 2015)

YO DAT BONCHAN VS BJ MATCH


----------



## Imagine (Apr 5, 2015)

Bonchan shows way too much damn respect


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 6, 2015)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Shuuto's GGXrd Tier List
> Really Strong: FA MI ZA
> Strong: AX EL IN BE MA SI
> Kind of Strong: SO KY SL
> Bad: VE CH RA LE



Ehh, 1.1 is what, 2-3 weeks old? I'm pretty sure this will change a lot. At this stage in Xrd 1.0's life Axl was top tier.. by the end he was bottom 3.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Swords were like, Ram's only issue
> 
> Elphelt has like everything under the sun


You make that sound like Ram only had one problem. Yes. Swords were the main issue.. but that's because the swords gave her everything. Neutral control, pressure, setplay, etc. On top of that she has near full screen corner carry, huge damage (that starts from her mix ups or from high priority pokes like f.S) that is mostly burst safe, a super that forces you to the corner while robbing all your meter, and if you're already in the corner it gives her like 4 mix ups free and you can't even dead angle out of it until the very end or your just gonna eat the super.

Why they only really changed the pineberry on Elphelt I will never know, but it was the most important change.


----------



## teddy (Apr 11, 2015)

Lel, daigo got double perfect'd. any given day man


any given day


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Apr 11, 2015)

bbq sauce said:


> You make that sound like Ram only had one problem. Yes. Swords were the main issue.. but that's because the swords gave her everything. Neutral control, pressure, setplay, etc. On top of that she has near full screen corner carry, huge damage (that starts from her mix ups or from high priority pokes like f.S) that is mostly burst safe, a super that forces you to the corner while robbing all your meter, and if you're already in the corner it gives her like 4 mix ups free and you can't even dead angle out of it until the very end or your just gonna eat the super.
> 
> Why they only really changed the pineberry on Elphelt I will never know, but it was the most important change.



Biggest problem with designing characters like Ram is, conceptually, it's hard to balance them.  When they have a singular mechanic that they depend on for everything then they're always either good or always bad (because the thought of them being good is hilariously scary).  I still have no idea why companies insist on designing characters like this, honestly.  One of my friends loved playing Ram just because she was so versatile and the only character that really, really clicked with him instantly.  Now he's just like fuck it I'm playing Ky because Ram is neutered.  An outcome that would be easily avoided if she had more options than just using swords for everything.

Also, they changed a couple other things on Elphelt to take away a lot of her braindead garbo.  I forget exactly what, but it should give the character a healthy learning curve and payoff.  Should, I say.


----------



## teddy (Apr 11, 2015)

mkx fatal 8 exhibition is happening in 20 minutes for anyone interested


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2015)

After reading this: 
I cannot take this kid seriously.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 13, 2015)

.


----------



## teddy (Apr 13, 2015)

The headgear doe


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2015)

At least, I think it's SonicFox. I can't keep up with these fucking snowflake furries/otherkin.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 13, 2015)

Hangat?r said:


> After reading this:
> I cannot take this kid seriously.


----------



## teddy (Apr 13, 2015)

edit
______________________________

[YOUTUBE]g8BC_RLA7Ww[/YOUTUBE]

skip to 2:55


best match of the exhibition imo since it shows the significance of a variation switch


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 13, 2015)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Biggest problem with designing characters like Ram is, conceptually, it's hard to balance them.  When they have a singular mechanic that they depend on for everything then they're always either good or always bad (because the thought of them being good is hilariously scary).  I still have no idea why companies insist on designing characters like this, honestly.  One of my friends loved playing Ram just because she was so versatile and the only character that really, really clicked with him instantly.  Now he's just like fuck it I'm playing Ky because Ram is neutered.  An outcome that would be easily avoided if she had more options than just using swords for everything.
> 
> Also, they changed a couple other things on Elphelt to take away a lot of her braindead garbo.  I forget exactly what, but it should give the character a healthy learning curve and payoff.  Should, I say.



eh there's other little things too though, like how good jP is just reinforces the ground control of the swords.. and her super jump height + air dash distance/speed make it hard to keep her pinned down..

IMO the same exact character she is now, just with lower damage output, and less corner carry, and maybe make her fS like other characters with weapons (hurtbox extend all the way, loses 5Ps/6Ps done early). she'd be fine.


----------



## teddy (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Imagine (Apr 24, 2015)

SF, Xrd and MK less go


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 24, 2015)

I see some Tekken 7 on there


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 24, 2015)

WC gg 

edit: doesn't seem any of the channels are actually doing anything? wamp wamp


----------



## Imagine (Apr 25, 2015)

Fucking Xrd stream is unwatchable. 

Too laggy


----------



## teddy (Apr 25, 2015)

There's like...a million kung jin's in the mkx pools


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 27, 2015)

Meh, still trying to fiugre out this lp thing. Not good enough to do versus so I did some challenge mode tasks. Watch at your own risk; scrub lvl player.

Here's the link to the Direct today.

Here's the link to the Direct today.

Here's the link to the Direct today.


----------



## SionBarsod (Apr 28, 2015)

Another reason I hope DMC4:SE does well aside from them deciding to do DMC 5.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 28, 2015)

This is CapCom we're talking about. If they aren't going to make another Darkstalkers, they sure as fuck aren't making Rival Schools.


----------



## teddy (Apr 28, 2015)

Maybe they can throw the execs off by slipping street fighter in the title


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 28, 2015)

To be fair, RS chars in SF5 would be awesome. Batsu, Kyosuke, Daigo, Hayato, Shoma and Roy get my vote.


----------



## SionBarsod (Apr 28, 2015)

ted. said:


> Maybe they can throw the execs off by slipping street fighter in the title



Rival Schools: Street Fighter High.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 28, 2015)

About as likely as a new Silent Hill game


----------



## teddy (Apr 29, 2015)

interesting stuff. i hope it's experimented with more top players and different games in the future to gauge the myriad of approaches to a match


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 29, 2015)

> Unfortunately, the $200 price tag will likely put it out of reach for most of the fighting game community.



shots fired?


----------



## Imagine (May 1, 2015)

P O V E R T Y B O Y S


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 27, 2015)

GUESS WHO'S BACK IN GUILTY GEAR


----------



## SionBarsod (May 27, 2015)

I'm really not surprised Johnny is back in. Hell most people figured he'd be in the next update either by himself or with Dizzy. Lots of people are assuming the mystery character is Bridget.


In other news, the PS4 port of Ultra SF4 is a busted piece of shit.


----------



## Kolby (May 27, 2015)

Any games(fighting) I should look forward to in PS3? It seems like game developers are slowly going to PS4 and I haven't even finish my PS3 games..


----------



## Final Ultima (May 27, 2015)

It's a good time to be a Guilty Gear fan.
Well... any time's a good time, but with AC+R now on Steam and Xrd -REVELATOR- on the horizon, it's a better time than usual.

Time to celebrate by remembering to post the video I uploaded like a week ago.


----------



## Imagine (May 27, 2015)

Can't wait to see Johnny's IK 

YRC coin toss shenanigans


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 27, 2015)

I'd be happy to see Satou use Johnny again


----------



## bbq sauce (May 28, 2015)

Final Ultima said:


> It's a good time to be a Guilty Gear fan.
> Well... any time's a good time, but with AC+R now on Steam and Xrd -REVELATOR- on the horizon, it's a better time than usual.
> 
> Time to celebrate by remembering to post the video I uploaded like a week ago.


----------



## Naruto (May 28, 2015)

>New GG Xrd
>Still no Kuradoberi Jam

d


----------



## Aruarian (May 28, 2015)

You already have a Jam, she;s called Elphelt.


----------



## Naruto (May 28, 2015)

Hangat?r said:


> You already have a Jam, she;s called Elphelt.



She plays nothing like Jam


----------



## bbq sauce (May 28, 2015)

Naruto said:


> >New GG Xrd
> >Still no Kuradoberi Jam
> 
> d



i was happy as fuck to not deal with that character ever again

now, I wish I could have those days back ;~;

i mean I guess I can if I +R on steam? I hear the netplay is a lot better so maybe I can learn more than 2-3 match ups?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 28, 2015)

From what Biscuits said, its supposedly the same as the PS3 version


----------



## MS81 (May 28, 2015)

So Johnny is the only one so far??? side note I always thought that 8ding would make a Wii u version of Naruto gnt ex series. I always wanted to see how well a Naruto game using the DOA5 engine look?


----------



## bbq sauce (May 29, 2015)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> From what Biscuits said, its supposedly the same as the PS3 version



Oh..

nevermind lol.

just gotta play house sessions with my wo's


----------



## teddy (Jun 2, 2015)

The new gg character


----------



## Imagine (Jun 2, 2015)

Why


----------



## Imagine (Jun 2, 2015)

I hope they add at least 2 more characters. 

Some that are from the older games


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 2, 2015)

I like they're making new characters


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 3, 2015)

OREO said:


> I like they're making new characters



Me too. They've announced 2 new characters. 1 new, 1 old. It's an even balance. If they were putting in all old characters the complaint would be the opposite. No matter what direction the game takes ppl will cry and then still play it.


Adding new characters to a sequel? "waaah where's my old favorites"
Sequel with all the old favorites? "waaah they didn't make any characters so unoriginal"
Game gets an update? "waaaaah money hungry devs"
Game doesn't get updates? "waaaah this game is dead"


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 3, 2015)

Keeping my eye on Jack-O

Gotta keep learning Elphelt though.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 4, 2015)

More info on Revelator


----------



## Imagine (Jun 4, 2015)

> Danger Time
> 
> Interestingly, Danger Time is not listed in the playing manual. While this isn’t 100% confirmation the mechanic has been removed, it opens up that possibility.


Now DT is just a hype tool but it happens so rarely to me that I even forget that it's even in the game. I wouldn't mind it being removed though.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Imagine (Jun 5, 2015)

Reminds me of Kula Diamond from KoF


----------



## Tapion (Jun 5, 2015)

Haven't been following this game, Is baiken here yet?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 5, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Now DT is just a hype tool but it happens so rarely to me that I even forget that it's even in the game. I wouldn't mind it being removed though.



DT is shit. I can only hope it's removed for good.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 5, 2015)

Also some stuff from an interview with Daisuke

- Johnny was the most requested character, so they decided to add him.

- Jack-O' is imaged after a toy box. It's cute and has all sorts of cool stuff popping out from it. Jack-O' is a character series has yet to see.
- Elphelt brought elements from FPS-games. Jack-O' brings elements from RTS-games. 

- Updates on the graphics: 
Shaders on the characters have been changed. 

Rim light has been added (a light to ensure the character's borderlines stand out)

Contrast and colors on a character changes in different stages. 

"Point light source" has also been added (Gunflame shines in a dark stage and when it hits the opponent they also start to shine from the flames)

- Ishiwatari would like to hold as many loketests as possible. Listening to people's opinion and adjusting just once doesn't necessarily lead to a good result.
*
- REVELATOR's story starts after the events of SIGN's story mode. "Merciless Apocalypse" finally makes its move...

- REVELATOR's story is supposed to settle everything else than the fight between "That Man"*

So story wise Revelator is a straight up sequel as opposed to Blazblue does it with the Extend games where they only add extra story bits to what people already knew.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 5, 2015)

Based on the loketest vids that were on twitter, Jack-O reminds me a bit of Rachel as a setup character but with more Pumpkins


----------



## Imagine (Jun 6, 2015)

bbq sauce said:


> DT is shit. I can only hope it's removed for good.


Daisuke seems to be wanting a lot of feedback with the loketests so odds on it being removed could be high


----------



## Imagine (Jun 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]bF4nw3v6lG8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 7, 2015)

Don't know why I was expecting to hear Johnny's new theme when they used the old X2 themes for the characters in the Xrd -Sign- location tests.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]0Kam_x47jeo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]5rjAo5npHWg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Mcf0MZ0TVYs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]CCfsAMypHIA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 21, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Reminds me of Kula Diamond from KoF



She's a combination of Kula and Ingrid (from SF)

Also, it is just my idea or does she have Morrigan's traditional fighting stance from Darkstalkers?


----------



## teddy (Jun 27, 2015)

yes!


----------



## LayZ (Jun 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]xn8TVgtNwP0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 29, 2015)

webm.land/media/aTpK.webm

Kazunoko stole that soul


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 29, 2015)

Shit quality, but practicing my throws more in ranked play.

[YOUTUBE]Y_2KdA-8Ihs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jun 29, 2015)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> webm.land/media/aTpK.webm
> 
> Kazunoko stole that soul


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 2, 2015)

ted. said:


> yes!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 7, 2015)

Rented UnderNight In Birth from Gamefly; anyone want a match hit me up. I'll only have it for a few days.

PSN: Kakashifan


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 11, 2015)

Did anyone manage to buy Yatagarasu?


----------



## SionBarsod (Jul 12, 2015)

The 4th Blazblue game is finally coming 

Blazblue: Central Fiction 

New playable characters: Hibiki Kohaku and Naoto Kurogane (from Bloodedge Experience novels). Nine will probably be playable too for the Console version.
Location tests start on the 18th of July .
New character select art by Katou Yuuki (CS artist).

[YOUTUBE]wxXGVJSINHk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 12, 2015)

Izayoi is back, they have my money.


----------



## teddy (Jul 12, 2015)

Wait for the inevitable central fiction: chronocrisis extend reload update that has the extra dlc character


----------



## Imagine (Jul 12, 2015)

Didn't CPEX just come out?


----------



## Sauce (Jul 12, 2015)

I fucking love Blazblue and this is great news to me.


----------



## teddy (Jul 12, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Didn't CPEX just come out?



For muricans yeah. this is likely due next year but, like i said, wait a couple months for the inevitable update _(that has a whopping one dlc character)_ that'll get a $40 retail price slapped on it


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 12, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Didn't CPEX just come out?



loketests start this month, game wont be in arcades until october/november > console for japan in early spring > us console summer.. 

so I mean we'll be playing CPEX for close to another year before this is available to us


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 17, 2015)

Some info on the new mechancis for BBCF: 



> New System 1 – EXCEED ACCEL: Super Moves During Overdrive
> 
> Two new systems have been added in Central Fiction that will change the face of battle. The first is Exceed Accel. It’s a super move performed by pressing all four buttons while in Overdrive, a temporary power-up of the unique Drive abilities. If the attack connects an exclusive cinematic initiate as you land massive amounts of damage.





> New System 2 – ACTIVE FLOW: The Bolder the Attack, the Greater the Advantage!
> 
> If you continue to take active actions like hitting the opponent with attacks, the character will enter Active Flow state. While active, attack damage is increased and the regeneration of the Burst Gauge, used for Overdrive activation, quickens.




But these Naoto hitboxes lol.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 18, 2015)

When did BB turn into UNIEL


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2015)

Those new characters actually look really cool. Naoto has a yung Slayer vibe (clothing wise, at least) and Hibiki looks like he came out of Attack on Titan.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm not gonna lie, I'm probably gonna pick Naoto up.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2015)

I want another Nu character.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I want another Nu character.



Alpha-01?


----------



## Imagine (Jul 19, 2015)

Who watched Xrd top 8? 

Woshige the GOAT


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzrPqNHB1bo[/YOUTUBE]

He seems to be a combination of several fighting game characters into one single character. I'll be adressing the similarties I found in another post

One thing we concur on: That hair looks glorious


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 20, 2015)

Still can't believe Hulk/Haggar/Sentinel won Marvel. And so many magic pixel wins in top 8


----------



## SionBarsod (Jul 20, 2015)

Wouldn't be surprised if Razer lost some business after those SF4 finals.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 21, 2015)

Gamerbee got fucking screwed that finals

That entire last match was a solid case of WWE style booking


----------



## Imagine (Jul 21, 2015)

>ESPN



We made it, boys


----------



## SionBarsod (Jul 21, 2015)

Blazblue CF Loctest, Naoto vs Hibiki

[YOUTUBE]xgdFWuCcuRs[/YOUTUBE]

Tager vs Naoto

[YOUTUBE]F8FUJYYmV1g[/YOUTUBE]

Ragna vs Naoto

[YOUTUBE]OLlF9S0QYVI[/YOUTUBE]

Hakumen vs Naoto

[YOUTUBE]VZU-nuAA-KM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Imagine (Jul 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]76-R5oEAgR8[/YOUTUBE]

Unga


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 23, 2015)

he also beat Hasegawa SL


----------



## Imagine (Jul 23, 2015)

Couldn't beat Rion, though


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 23, 2015)

so if you aint know. SFV beta codes went out today to pre-order ppl

if you pre order on amazon you still get the code. you aint even gotta leave the crib to get it. AND you can cancel your preorder and still use the code if you fgc poverty boyz


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 23, 2015)

Been have everything, just waiting on this start up.


----------



## Shinjiro (Jul 23, 2015)

Holy shit servers pls let me in


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 23, 2015)

haha I got like 5 hours left for the game to even DL man fuck this life


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 23, 2015)

Looks like Maximilian managed to play training mode a bit for whatever it was worth and doing crazy shit with Nash. Until it booted him.

Still waiting for my shit to work...

At least I can play Yatagarasu in the meantime


----------



## Simon (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Patchouli (Jul 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]3G8oHukH_pE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sauce (Jul 30, 2015)

I loled so hard at this when it happened.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 30, 2015)

WOSHIGE NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 3, 2015)

Dat Raven


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 4, 2015)

if raven is playable I might actually switch mains


----------



## Shinjiro (Aug 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]0jiP2HBlomg[/YOUTUBE]

Wasn't expecting it.


----------



## teddy (Aug 6, 2015)

No one was, but i like it



> A while ago, we reported that SNK Playmore was possibly in talks to be acquired by a Chinese company called Leyou Technologies.  The news originated from a stock filing on the Hong Kong Stock Exchange.  Though the exact name of the target company was not identified in the document, the details highly suggest that it was SNK Playmore.  Since then, things have been relatively quiet and just when one would think that the deal was going south, more news have surfaced recently and it seems like the deal have taken a different turn.
> 
> In a surprising twist, two different companies – Oriental Securities and Shunrong Sanqi have established a joint venture called Zheyuan to invest in Ledo Millenium, a subsidiary of Leyou Technologies.  Through Ledo Millenium, the newly formed joint venture will pay 63.5 million USD to acquire 81.25% of SNK Playmore’s shares directly from former SNK CEO Eikichi Kawasaki and wife Natsuyo Kawasaki.  The shares will give them majority control of the SNK Playmore.  The acquisition puts SNK Playmore a valuation at 78 million USD.  The transaction was finalized on 8/6/2015 in Osaka, Japan.
> 
> ...



hopefully this leads to a new kof or garou


----------



## Imagine (Aug 7, 2015)

KoF 14 











































Coming to Iphone and Android


----------



## Sauce (Aug 7, 2015)

Vash is unique. I enjoyed playing him.


----------



## SionBarsod (Aug 7, 2015)

Please...don't let there be another live action KoF movie.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 15, 2015)

YOOOOOO


----------



## Imagine (Aug 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]pMlOouloZoc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]xEuB02p3a5c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 15, 2015)

Testament or Bridget next pls


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2015)

KURADOBERI JAM CONFIRMED

NOW BRING THE FUCKING GAME TO HOME CONSOLES


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 21, 2015)

Naruto said:


> KURADOBERI JAM CONFIRMED
> 
> NOW BRING THE FUCKING GAME TO HOME CONSOLES



I think it's still a few days out before it's in JP arcades so we got like at least 9 months I'd bet


----------



## SionBarsod (Aug 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]BZaiRLlMaUI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]vHOmJuNCkEI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SionBarsod (Aug 25, 2015)

Johnny and Jack-O instant kills


[YOUTUBE]g6_yQSuImJk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]jnkuzC-MwTY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Imagine (Aug 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]I2i--tikO9w[/YOUTUBE]

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## teddy (Aug 30, 2015)

sonicfox is fitting to get muh girl nerfed


----------



## Imagine (Aug 30, 2015)

Good. Kitana is fucking ridiculous  

When PL got on stage and Big E was trying to take the mic from him tho. Spooky laughing made me laugh 10x harder


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2015)

MKX :residentsleeper


----------



## SionBarsod (Aug 31, 2015)

Imagine said:


> [YOUTUBE]I2i--tikO9w[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA






Why even try after that brutal 10-0?


----------



## Imagine (Sep 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]VYzvVj9_HRE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]dOMQw8qoMlI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SionBarsod (Sep 10, 2015)

Jam Instant Kill

[YOUTUBE]kdz4-dNh8IE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SionBarsod (Nov 18, 2015)

Nine's Reveal Trailer  for Blazblue CentralFiction

[YOUTUBE]ub1LqatBC9I[/YOUTUBE]

Info about her from Dustloop



> Nine doesn't have a drive, instead she is using sorcery. She activates her magic with the D button.
> Her Stock consists of two symbols, the left one is "Stock slot" and the right one are "Active slot".
> When an attack hit or is being blocked, the active slot will change into the element of that attack.
> A: Water
> ...


----------



## Imagine (Nov 18, 2015)

Looks far more interesting than Naoto and Hibiki. 

Still sticking with The Tyrant, though


----------



## Sauce (Nov 18, 2015)

Fucking amazing. Going to try and master Nine.


----------



## SionBarsod (Nov 18, 2015)

Revelator is also being released Spring 2016 in America, just like Japan


----------



## Imagine (Nov 18, 2015)

Can't wait to listen to Johnny's glorious new theme at home


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 14, 2015)

GG Xrd is on Steam and it's glorious. The optimization is wonderful, you can run it on a potato. I'm getting a rocksolid 60 FPS on my HD 7770 and the graphics don't suffer for it.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 14, 2015)

It's on sale with all the DLC as well.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 15, 2015)

I read somewhere you can get all DLC for free as long as you buy within the first month.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 15, 2015)

Loving MKX. Might even consider the dlc bait of characters.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 25, 2015)

We need Arc System Works plus CC2 to develop a

One Punch Man fighting game exclusively for PS4!! 

Do it Sony for goodness sake!


----------



## SionBarsod (Jan 20, 2016)

Izanami Trailer For Blazblue CF Phase 2

[YOUTUBE]BKFR90OQ-aQ[/YOUTUBE]

that fucking theme


----------



## Sauce (Jan 20, 2016)

Would only play an OPM fighting game if Saitama's punches take away full health bar.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 22, 2016)

^His level 3 Ultra should do that


----------



## SionBarsod (Jan 22, 2016)

GGXrd Revelator hits America on June 7th. That's 12 days after the May 26 release


----------



## Reyes (Jan 26, 2016)

Confirmed games at EVO 2016 

Street Fighter V
Super Smash Bros. Melee
Super Smash Bros. for Wii U 
Mortal Kombat X 
Killer Instinct 
Guilty Gear Xrd R
Pokken Tournament
Ultimate Marvel Vs. Capcom 3
Tekken 7 FR


----------



## Imagine (Jan 26, 2016)

>Pokken


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 4, 2016)

Pokken?

But no KOF?

Da fuck?


----------



## Sauce (Feb 4, 2016)

Reyes said:


> Confirmed games at EVO 2016
> 
> Street Fighter V
> Super Smash Bros. Melee
> ...



Where..is...Blazblue...


----------



## SionBarsod (Feb 8, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Where..is...Blazblue...



BB will probably be up there when Central Fiction comes out for consoles. I'm honestly surprised Pokken got up there at all.

Also, it turns out that the full version of the intro song to GGXrd Revelator got released if you bought Xrd sign  for PC during the first month it came out

[YOUTUBE]3SxbXMYMiJg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SionBarsod (Feb 16, 2016)

Raven confirmed as playable for GGXrd Revelator. Dizz is basically confirmed as well


----------



## Imagine (Feb 16, 2016)

There's so many damn characters I wanna play in this game


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 16, 2016)

It's about time Raven was playable


----------



## SionBarsod (Feb 27, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]pfbMQqj-TYQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Imagine (Feb 27, 2016)

Hype 

Who is that girl that's shown after Raven?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 1, 2016)

From Xrd FB page:



> THATMAN: Humanity will settle everything on this moment.
> ELPHELT: W-what are you trying to do!?
> SOL: If Elphelt fuses with Justice, then the world will be destroyed.
> RAM: I will go alone. No need to risk anyone else.
> ...


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Mar 8, 2016)

kurisu said:


> i don't know nor care with whats wrong with SFxT.. all i know it got stale for me really really fast.. jumping back to Ultimate Marvel



Are you perhaps a xbox player?


----------



## delasst (Mar 12, 2016)

This is a very beautiful thing


----------



## Boocock (Mar 13, 2016)

It's a bit out of left field, but Naruto: GNT4 is making a comeback. The game will have a side tournament at APEX 2016. Here's some more info - 
Stills from the trailer.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2016)

Gunstarvillain said:


> Are you perhaps a xbox player?



Why are you quoting a 4-year old post?


----------



## Clutch (Apr 1, 2016)

I've long since become disillusioned by video game companies and players, especially those in the fighting genre, but KOFXIV is looking very promising.

I really might have to wipe the dust off my PS4 for this one.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Apr 10, 2016)

ColumbianDrugLord said:


> I've long since become disillusioned by video game companies and players, especially those in the fighting genre, but KOFXIV is looking very promising.



So is GGXRD: Revelator


----------



## Clutch (Apr 12, 2016)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> So is GGXRD: Revelator



I love GG but in the last few years I have been strongly adverse to companies who produce excessive meaningful-DLC and Aksys is way over the line. It's why I don't play a lot of video games anymore.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Apr 24, 2016)

Any of you guys play Killer Instinct?


----------



## Sauce (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm decent at the game.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2016)

Nope, game looka janky and Xbone has no real appeal for me.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 25, 2016)

ColumbianDrugLord said:


> I love GG but in the last few years I have been strongly adverse to companies who produce excessive meaningful-DLC and Aksys is way over the line. It's why I don't play a lot of video games anymore.


Aksys is the North American punblisher of the game, not the dev. ArcSys (short for Arc System Works) is the dev.

And "excessive" is a strong word for 2-3 DLC characters that can be purchased for probably like 10 bucks?


----------



## Clutch (Apr 28, 2016)

@bbq sauce

I have very strict rules for purchasing characters. Any game that sells entirely new characters separately is off my list. I will let you slide if you are selling different versions of the same characters, but it's an affront, otherwise.

Secondly, the amount of versions of BB there are in such a short time is another no go. I can't support it. If they change their ways, I'll be back on the bandwagon.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 28, 2016)

so you'd pay for characters you have already, but.. not new ones...?

and FG devs lose either way on this issue. if the game goes too long with out an update, it gets stale to some of the player base.. they gripe and groan that they want a new one.

if they DO update frequently people whine that they keep having to pay for new versions.. version THEY ask for. I mean, I played GGAC for like... 7 years before +R came out... but at the same time, the Xrd updates keep the game fresh. Which they kinda need, now.. with netplay we see A LOT more play, opposed to only getting to play heavy at meet ups or tourneys.


----------



## Clutch (Apr 28, 2016)

Yes. I would be more willing. Imo, characters are a key part of the game. EX versions of characters are not, imo. That said, I wouldn't pay for EX characters at all.

I would personally be fine with devs saving all the DLC and putting it into an expansion version a year or more down the road. I would pay $60+ for that.

Paying over $100+ for a $60 product before 18 months is up is unacceptable, imo. If a game like SFA3 Saikyo Dojo had existed today, it would be the sum total of several incremental updates, and those combined updates would cost over $250 dollars. I paid $40 for it back then. GGAC+ would have only cost me $100-$120 (due to my purchases of the first few XXs). Now Xrd is looking to cost similar amounts with half the characters and content; by the time Xrd reaches AC+ level, I would have spent $200+ in 3 years on updates. More importantly, major XX updates were reasonably stretched out (years apart).


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 29, 2016)

The difference is A3 came out during the second golden age of arcades.

A3, Max Upper, Gold, etc.. all those different "updates" were funded through people paying the price of a console version on a weekly basis.

Arcades are now completely defunct.

When the community wants a new version of a game.. characters tweaked, certain systems weakened or strengthened.. changes to things like how dust/blitz shield work... these things take work. work that has to be done by a human. a human who needs to be compensated for said work.

The only way to bring in that money is to charge for the content.

Is DLC characters/colors a way to squeeze some extra cash out of a release? absolutely. but that money funds the content that we ask them to give us.


----------



## Clutch (Apr 29, 2016)

Saikyo Dojo is only the 1st update of A3 and the only version of A3 on the DC and it offers more than the 4th version of SFIV for less than half the total price. I  understand that updates take time and money, but the update strategies are being abused, imo.

I guess I'm just not adjusted to modern gaming. Half of the original SC would have been DLC, today. Capcom bundled NG with 2nd Impact; you would have to pay $40 for 2nd Impact, today.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 2, 2016)

they packaged NG and 2I together because NG was complete trash and wouldn't have sold 100 copies alone. and I'm almost positive both ports were shit. 3S port for Dreamcast was shit, too.

we had to pay full price for XvsSF on PS1 and the game couldn't handle 4 characters so all we got was 1v1 with an assist, or if you wanted to be able to tag you both had to use the same team (lol)

if you wanted a full version you had to get the game on Saturn and pay extra for a ram cart. same with MSH vs SF iirc. VSav was the same too. the home port was clunky and garbage unless you were playing with the RAM cart.

for years people paid full price for games that were essentially unplayable.. AFTER having spent how much money to play the arcade version for usually 6 months, if not a year?? now we pay ~10 extra for a handful of DLC characters and people acting like they being strong armed into giving up their wallets.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 4, 2016)

ColumbianDrugLord said:


> Saikyo Dojo is only the 1st update of A3 and the only version of A3 on the DC and it offers more than the 4th version of SFIV for less than half the total price. I  understand that updates take time and money, but the update strategies are being abused, imo.
> 
> I guess I'm just not adjusted to modern gaming. Half of the original SC would have been DLC, today. Capcom bundled NG with 2nd Impact; you would have to pay $40 for 2nd Impact, today.




SF3 didn't gain an audience until 3rd Strike. Nobody gave two shits about NG and a little less so for 2nd Impact so it would have been extremely hard to sell both of those as single games back then.

And the sucky thing about the Saturn ports of the Capcom fighters was that america didn't even get them. So you were stuck with the PS1 version with all the issues


----------



## Clutch (May 5, 2016)

The DC ports of NG and 2I were fantastic. I loved 2I. In fact, almost every DC fighter was Arc perfect or close to it. I also never paid $60 for a fighter after the Genesis. Fighters went on sale very quickly where I lived, I guess.

I skipped the Saturn and hopped on the DC. I think the only fighter that was a dreadful port was Capcom's Vampire Savior and even the Saturn needed an extra RAM cartridge to play Hunter so I won't even fault the DC for that.

I will say though, you have made me realize I was being bamboozled paying a penny for all those PS ports, those were horrendous, but after 20+ years companies are supposed to be beyond that silliness. After all this time; they are only marginally better. Especially when you consider how gracious companies were in the DC and PS2 era. They went backwards, imo.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 5, 2016)

only arcade perfect ports to DC iirc were the games that were on Naomi boards in arcade(MvC2, CvS2 in particular), since DC was basically a mini Naomi for home.. which is fine, because they were arguably the best of the era, sans 3S

as for NG/2I ports, when I say "shit" port. I mean it wasn't identical to the arcade version.. I'm not 100% on those two, but I know for a fact 3S port on DC was like.. unplayable bad.

Overall the point I'm trynna make -> is if you compare today to the older gen you're paying less and getting better ports. Yeah, the game may have only been 40, but like I said - we were dropping 10-20 a week at arcades for 6 months to a year before we got console port.. then half the time, the port was shit.

Now you pay 60 for the game, and like 10-12 for some DLC characters.


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2016)

3S on DC was a different revision that had changed for shit like Urien's unblockables. Nobody wanted to play that version, so...


----------



## bbq sauce (May 10, 2016)

Yeah, it was ver.B but ver.B existed in arcades, too.. just most legit arcades ran ver.A because people enjoyed the game the way it was.

the DC version iirc also had a lot of really bad slowdown and input lag. like it was near impossible to hit confirm on DC, even on normals with wild long cancel windows (Chun cr.mk) or massive hit stun (Ken cr. mp)


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2016)

I'm pretty sure even people in coma could hit confirm off Chun's cr.mk.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 12, 2016)

In arcade/ps2 yeah

trust me bro not on DC

i couldn't parry jab fireballs on DC the lag was that bad.


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2016)

TBH most of my sweep parries were totally accidental.


----------



## Imagine (May 16, 2016)

Anyone know if I can still get the revelator demo if I pre order on PSN now


----------



## bbq sauce (May 17, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Anyone know if I can still get the revelator demo if I pre order on PSN now


I could be wrong but I think as long as you pre-order you get the demo.


----------



## Clutch (May 20, 2016)

3S was one of the few DC fighters I never-ever played. I actually had a chance to get it as a kid at Best Buy and ended up choosing Last Blade 2 for unknown reasons. Last Blade 2 was awesome.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 26, 2016)

Last Blade 2 was the best game I couldn't ever grasp.

I used to play it on GGPO and like.. ALL the regulars were mad nice at it. I couldn't do shit lmao.

not playing 3S on DC was dodging a bullet my guy. Awful awful port. CvS2 on DC though >>>>>>>


----------



## Aruarian (May 27, 2016)

Yeah, same. I sorta struggle with non-KoF SNK fighters in general. They're so cool and original, but due to their niche playerbase it's really hard to get into them.

Lee Rekka is my shit, though.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 1, 2016)

Hibiki tho

young cutie with a katana.. <3


----------



## teddy (Jun 7, 2016)

Got that revelator dlc stored in my account


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jun 7, 2016)

ted. said:


> Got that revelator dlc stored in my account


Lucky you. My local retailer won't be getting their Guilty Gear shipment until the 10th.

It's bullshit. Fuck this gay Earth.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2016)

why dont we have a Tekken 7 thread ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Jun 15, 2016)

Kazuya

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Jun 16, 2016)

Weiss said:


> why dont we have a Tekken 7 thread ?


There is a thread it's just that news has been scarce and no one here keeps tabs on the arcade scene so at the moment it's just....there


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2016)

When did Kazuya become a pimp.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 18, 2016)

Man, KOF XIV actually looks kinda cool now. Quite a number of interesting characters, though I'm still hoping for Gato to appear in the series again someday.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jun 22, 2016)

So marvel vs capcom 4 is pretty much confirmed in a funny way. They didn't say no we will not continue the series but rather they were not aloud to talk about it.


----------

